# Ebay Kleinanzeigen Betrug



## SafetyWorld (15 Mai 2012)

Hallo Leserinnen und Leser,

nachdem ihr meinen verfassten Bericht über meine Erfahrung der Betrüger liest,
kommt nicht mit Sprüchen an wie " Warum überweist du auch - Ebay Kleinanzeigen
sind für Lokale Käufe - usw. "

Ich hoffe ihr liest euch in aller Ruhe diesen Text durch.

Dieser Text soll einfach nur euch helfen bzw. warnen von diesen/diesem Abzocker fern
zu bleiben.


Vor ca. einer Woche kontaktierte ich einen Verkäufer eines Xperia Arc S.
Der Verkäufer verkaufte sein Handy für 170 VHB. Da passt des Satz wohl
Zu Schön um Wahr zu sein perfekt rein. In dem Moment hab ich mir gedacht,
gut fragen wir den Käufer nach 160€ fürs Handy.
Also alles vereinbart, danach bezahlte ich das Geld per online-Banking.
Ich fragte dem Verkäufer nebenbei mehrere Sachen, dieser antwortete auch Blitzschnell.
Wie immer waren meine Überweisungen die vor 10:00 Uhr getätigt waren am nächsten Tag da.
Also am Freitag war nichts zu hören, ich schrieb ihn ca. 5 Emails nichts kam.
Also hatte ich gedacht vlt. hatte der Verkäufer alles über sein Handy gemacht und dadurch
das er es mir geschickt hat ( Was nicht war ) konnte er nichtmehr antworten oder sontiges.
Also gut Montag ( Heute ) die Sache ging wirklich schnell ich war da nicht ihrendwie geduldig.
Ich schrieb den Namen des Verkäufers in die weltbekannte Suchmaschine, dieser schmeißte
mir nichts raus von der Person. Also hatte ich mal angerufen, nur die Vodafone Mailbox.
Also ging ich auf die von ihm erstellte Anzeige, die leider gelöscht war. Weiter unten
schmeißte mir Ebay weitere ähnliche Anzeigen. Und da sah ich dann eine
Anzeige die die selbe Hauptschrift hatte nur um ne Lücke verändert, zack draufgegangen
bemerkte ich das die Beschreibung die selbe war wie die von meiner Anzeige.
Ich hatte zuvor natürlich ein Screenshot aus Sicherheitsgemacht gehabt.

An manchen Stellen machte der Verkäufer Fehler, an der ich merkte dass kann nur der selbe rein.
Sofort mal Ebay informiert, das die die Anzeige löschen, die hatten noch nicht geantwortet.

Ich überprüfte alles, druckte alle Konversationen aus und die 2 x Anzeigen.
Ich markierte Stellen an der zu sehen ist das es der Selbe ist und bei den Konversationen
die Daten des Verkäufers für die Polizei.

Also wurde ich an dem Tag um 160 € beschissen, natürlich hat man danach so ein Kopf  ,
denn meist sieht man sein Geld nichtmehr, weil diese Leute einfach mit Finanzagenten arbeiten,
um ihrer Identität nicht in die Öffentlichkeit zu stellen.

Im Anhang lade ich die ganzen von mir markierten und weiteren Beweise hoch.

Die Warnung geht an alle Leute die in das gleiche verwickelt sind oder kurz davor sind.

Diese Person nennt sich an den Email-Adressen immer '' LIER ''
Die Bankdaten passen auf seinen Namen. Ich schrieb den zweiten Ersteller der Anzeige an
und dieser hatte eine etwas andere Email-Adresse.

1. Anzeige = [email protected] 
2. Anzeige =  [email protected]

Hier geht es sicher um ein und die selbe Person. Dieser Thread von mir soll nur dazu dienen,
das Betrogene diese Email-Adresse Bzw. der Name der Person googeln damit sie diesen Bericht finden.

Hier musste ich das Geld überweisen

*Josef van Lier*
*DKB*
*Kontonummer: 1015009077*
*BLZ 120 300 00*

Bitte schaut auch noch meine hochgeladenen Screens an.
Sollte der Text Rechtschreibfehler beinhalten, tut mir das leid.
Der Text ging auf die Schnelle.
Solltet ihr auch schlechte Erfahrung mit dieser Person gemacht haben, berichtet es mir.
Und ich hoffe allen anderen viel Glück, das Geld zurückzuerhalten, solltet ihr überwiesen haben.
Schöne Grüße


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (15 Mai 2012)

Schreib doch die Kontonummer dazu, an die du die Beute überwiesen hast - das wäre auch ein guter Ermittlungsansatz für Behörden bei Anzeige. Alles andere ist wie Schall und Rauch!


----------



## SafetyWorld (15 Mai 2012)

Die ist weiter unten angegeben, ich markier sie mal bisschen


----------



## Goblin (15 Mai 2012)

Über die Bankverbindung und die Handynummer müsste man eigentlich sehr schnell an den Täter kommen.


----------



## SafetyWorld (15 Mai 2012)

Das ist mir schon klar, aber ich denke nicht das die Person
der Inhaber von der Nummer ist und genauso wenig das das seine Bankverbindung ist.

Polizei ist ja schon informiert.


----------



## Goblin (15 Mai 2012)

Viele Prepaid Karten kann man mit irgendwelchen Fakedaten registieren,alles kein Problem. Bei der Bankverbindung nutzt man eben das Konto von einem Kumpel oder Bekannten,der meißt gar nichts von dem Betrug weiss. Die Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft macht das schon. Um die Kohle zurück zu bekommen solltest du einen Anwalt einschalten. Das ist nämlich nicht Aufgabe der Polizei oder Staatsanwaltschaft


----------



## ~JB~ (15 Mai 2012)

Hallo,
an die Person wird man nicht herankommen.
Deine einzige Chance könnte sein, direkt mit allen Daten zur Polizei zu gehen und dich an die Bank des verm. Betrügers zu wenden, so dass das Konto gesperrt wird, bevor er das Geld abheben kann.
Viel Glück!
MfG


----------



## Goblin (15 Mai 2012)

> Deine einzige Chance könnte sein, direkt mit allen Daten zur Polizei zu gehen


 
Hat er doch schon gemacht !



> an die Person wird man nicht herankommen


 
Warum nicht ?


----------



## ~JB~ (15 Mai 2012)

Goblin schrieb:


> Hat er doch schon gemacht !


Hab ich gesehen, nur der Vollständigkeit halber.



Goblin schrieb:


> Warum nicht ?


Weil das Konto nicht auf seinen Namen laufen wird. Für diesen Kleinanzeigen-/Vorkassenbetrug werden einfach auf falsche Daten eröffnete Konten benutzt und das Geld per Karte (anonym) abgehoben.


----------



## Reducal (15 Mai 2012)

Goblin schrieb:


> Um die Kohle zurück zu bekommen solltest du einen Anwalt einschalten. Das ist nämlich nicht Aufgabe der Polizei oder Staatsanwaltschaft....


....in zivilen Verfahren! Bei einem Strafverfahren kann man einen Antrag auf ein s. g. Adhäsionsverfahren stellen:


Teleton schrieb:


> ... da werden zivilrechtliche Ansprüche mit abgefrühstückt ...
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adhäsionsverfahren


----------



## Goblin (15 Mai 2012)

Danke,wusste ich gar nicht


----------



## SafetyWorld (15 Mai 2012)

Also einen Anwalt einschalten ?

Aber wenn dieser auch nichtmehr kann, fallen doch nur Kosten auf mich ?

Die Ganze Masche von dene kenne ich gut genug von dem * DER HAHA * * DIE FAKESHOPBANDE *
Dieser wurde letztendlich auch erwischt nur weil er den fehler machte und seine IP sichtbar war.

Deswegen ist es eig. gut die Polizei melden, denn diese BEtrüger machen auch einmal Fehler.


----------



## tubse (16 Mai 2012)

hallo,
ich bin auch drauf reingefallen !
bei wars allerdings ein Iphone 4 für 200 euro!
Die E-mail Adressen sind die selben wie bei mir !
Die Anschrift von dem Betrüger hast du auch nicht oder ?


----------



## tubse (16 Mai 2012)

hast du den Mistkerl schon angezeigt ?


----------



## Goblin (16 Mai 2012)

Schreib Dir die Bankverbindung und die Handynummer auf und erstatte Anzeige wegen Betrug



> *Josef van Lier*
> *DKB*
> *Kontonummer: 1015009077*
> *BLZ 120 300 00*
> *0152-37661019*


 
Die Bank würde ich auch mal anschreiben



> Deutsche Kreditbank Aktiengesellschaft
> Taubenstraße 7–9
> 10117 Berlin
> Deutschland
> ...


 
Quelle
http://www.dkb.de/info/impressum/


----------



## SafetyWorld (16 Mai 2012)

tubse erstatte Anzeige gib alle Daten der Polizei.


----------



## SafetyWorld (16 Mai 2012)

Also ich hab nun bei der Bank angerufen,
die haben alle Daten von mir aufgenommen und weiteres.

Die werden versuchen das bestmöglichste zu tun.

An tubse:

Schreib der Bank eine Email an diese Adresse: [email protected]
Schreib direkt auf welches Konto zu überweisen hast und mit
welchem Konto du es überweisen hast und natürlich wieviel.

Zeig die Person schnellstmöglich an.
Um so mehr anzeigen gegen diese Person, desto mehr kümmert sich die
Polizei sich um den Fall


----------



## tubse (16 Mai 2012)

Danke für die Hilfe !
An die Bank habe ich schon geschrieben morgen werde ich dann zur Polizei gehen !

Ich fände es schön wenn wir uns gegenseitig auf dem laufenden halten würden !


----------



## Reducal (16 Mai 2012)

tubse schrieb:


> Ich fände es schön wenn wir uns gegenseitig auf dem laufenden halten würden !


Wie soll das gehen? So lange kein Anwalt Akteneinsicht in die Ermittlungsergebnisse nimmt, erfährt man nichts wirklich neues.


----------



## SafetyWorld (17 Mai 2012)

tubse schrieb:


> Danke für die Hilfe !
> An die Bank habe ich schon geschrieben morgen werde ich dann zur Polizei gehen !
> 
> Ich fände es schön wenn wir uns gegenseitig auf dem laufenden halten würden !


 

Ja ich werde jede neue Erfahrung hier im Forum weitergeben,
ich hoffe das auch du mir weitere Infos gibst.

Das Bankkonto wird aufjedenfall mal von der Bank überprüft,wenn
2 x Beschwerden einkommen, und ich hoffe das weitere Betroffene Leute
diesen Beitrag sehen und alles mögliche tun.

Das gute erstmal ist das sollte der Name Josef van Lier in der
Suchmaschine eingetippt werden, sehen viele Menschen diesen Beitrag
und können noch rechtzeitig reagieren.


----------



## Reducal (17 Mai 2012)

SafetyWorld schrieb:


> Das Bankkonto wird aufjedenfall mal von der Bank überprüft,wenn
> 2 x Beschwerden einkommen...


Die Bank kann dann aber erst einmal gar nichts machen, da die Geschädigten ja die Beutebeträge aus eigenen Stücken dorthin überwiesen haben, sprich - eine deutsche Bank darf da nichts machen. Die Bank wird aber umgehend reagieren, wenn sich eine Staatsanwaltschaft wegen des Kontos meldet und sie wird auch kooperativ mit den Behörden verfahren.


SafetyWorld schrieb:


> Das gute erstmal ist das sollte der Name Josef van Lier in der
> Suchmaschine eingetippt werden, sehen viele Menschen diesen Beitrag und können noch rechtzeitig reagieren.


Das ist wirklich gut so, auch wenn sich der Name zeitnah ändern wird. Zumindest ermöglicht es den Behörden bei Strafanzeigen eine Zuordnung treffen zu können und Verfahren zu bündeln.


----------



## tubse (17 Mai 2012)

Ich war jetzt vorhin bei der Polizei und hab Anzeige erstattet! 
Sie meinten auch je mehr leute sich melden desto mehr kümmern die sich darum !


----------



## Reducal (17 Mai 2012)

tubse schrieb:


> Sie meinten auch je mehr leute sich melden desto mehr kümmern die sich darum !


So ganz richtig ist das natürlich nicht, denn gemeint war wahrscheinlich: um so höher wird der Ermittlungsdruck auf die ermittelnde Staatsanwaltschaft! Einzelne Fälle lassen sich dann nämlich nicht einfach so einstellen und außerdem kann sich ein zu ermittelnder Täter bei einer Vielzahl von Zahlungseingängen dann nicht auf eine Panne rausreden. Zuständig für die Klärung des Sachverhalts wird die Staatsanwaltschaft sein, die für den Kontoinhaber örtlich zuständig ist. Insofern kümmert sich letztlich nur ein einziger Staatsanwalt und nur ein einziger Polizist als "Ermittlungsperson der Staatsanwaltschaft" um die Vielzahl der Fälle, als wenn´s nur einer wäre.


----------



## michaelherbers (17 Mai 2012)

Hallo,
leider bin auch ich auf den Verkäufer hereingefallen.






Der vermeintliche Betrüger hat wieder eine ähnliche Anzeige geschaltet:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...hsen/handy-telekom/sonyericsson_handy/u155735

Das Geld wurde auch an den Herr van Lier gezahlt.
Die DKB Bank habe ich per Mail informiert.
Nächst Woche erstatte ich Anzeige und gehe zum Anwalt.
Trotzdem schönes Wochenende noch...
Michael


----------



## SafetyWorld (17 Mai 2012)

michaelherbers schrieb:


> Hallo,
> leider bin auch ich auf den Verkäufer hereingefallen.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Oh man das ist nicht gut.
Jetzt ändert er ziehmlich alles an seinen Anzeigen, damit mans nicht rauskriegt.

Hoffe hier kriegt jeder sein Geld noch zurück.


----------



## BenTigger (17 Mai 2012)

Aber das wurde bereits von E_Baeh gesperrt..


----------



## Goblin (17 Mai 2012)

> Nächst Woche erstatte ich Anzeige


 
Net nächste Woche,sondern morgen


----------



## Reducal (17 Mai 2012)

SafetyWorld schrieb:


> Jetzt ändert er ziehmlich alles an seinen Anzeigen, damit mans nicht rauskriegt.


Das war doch zu erwarten und erwarten kann man auch, dass bei dem Onlinekonto von der DKB falsche oder gefälschte Daten hinterlegt sind. Warum nur wird so viel Geld ohne Einsatz des gesunden Menschenverstandes ins Nirwana überwiesen?


----------



## Hippo (17 Mai 2012)

Red - kennst es doch - Gier frißt Hirn.
Und somit ist die Erkenntnis ausgeschaltet zu erkennen daß was zu schön ist um wahr zu sein meist auch nicht wahr ist ...


----------



## SafetyWorld (18 Mai 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Red - kennst es doch - Gier frißt Hirn.
> Und somit ist die Erkenntnis ausgeschaltet zu erkennen daß was zu schön ist um wahr zu sein meist auch nicht wahr ist ...


 
Den Satz hab ich auch reingebracht, aber was ich nicht versteh ist.
Diese Person ist sicherlich ein deutscher oder eine Person die sehr gut deutsch kann.
Denn würde er seine ausländischen Sätze in den Übersetzer packen wär das schnell geklärt,
den Übersetzer übersetzen fast alles Wortwörtlich.

Also schätze ich mal diese Person lebt in Deutschland, dann muss die Kohle vom Konto ja auch wieder runter.
Entweder macht der das Persöhnlich, überweist es auf ein Konto oder lässt n Esel rübergehen.
Dann könnte man doch theoretisch 1 Polizist in die Bank reinstecken, und sobald über die Karte Geld
eingezogen wird, die Person festnehmen.

Aber wenn nun diese Person im Ausland lebt, und das Geld ins Ausland überweist und das Auslandskonto wiederrum
auch ein FakeKonto ist, dann haben wir * ALLE BETROGENE VERKACKT *

Und meine Frage ist dann, wer kümmert sich dann um diesen Fall ?

Der Deutsche Staatsanwalt sagt * Hallo, ist im Ausland das Geld also an die ausländische Polizei damit *
Und die ausländische Polizei, schaut sich den Müll an und Müll gehört in den Mülleimer.

Und Fertig ist die Sache.

Das einzige was unser Staatsanwalt bwz. der aus Berlin macht, ist das Konto schließen.

ALLES SO NE HEIKLE SACHE


----------



## neolein (18 Mai 2012)

Hallo,

Habe hier gerade diese Anzeige gefunden vom 15. Mai, selbe Textbausteine (und günstiger Preis), wie gesehen im ersten Posting:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/sonyericsson-xperia-arc-s-weiss-pure-white/63142589

"Kratzer sind gar nicht vorhanden. 
Das Handy hat kein Simlock und ist für alle Netze frei und verfügt 
über eine 8GB MicroSD Karte. .....
Rechnung lege ich für die Garantie natürlich bei."

Der Verdacht auf Betrüg wäre hier sehr naheliegend... obwohl ich Niemanden verdächtigen möchte, könnte man denn hier im Voraus keine Initiative ergreifen, um die Identität des Inserenten zu ermitteln?


----------



## Hippo (18 Mai 2012)

neolein schrieb:


> ... könnte man denn hier im Voraus keine Initiative ergreifen, um die Identität des Inserenten zu ermitteln?


Wie soll denn DAS gehen?
Im Voraus hilft nur der gesunde Menschenverstand


----------



## neolein (18 Mai 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Wie soll denn DAS gehen?
> Im Voraus hilft nur der gesunde Menschenverstand


 
Das ist richtig, unter der Annahme, dass es trotzdem 1 unter 100 Interessenten gibt (1%), die diesen nicht besitzen, würde der Anbieter schon jetzt sein nächstes Opfer gefunden haben (bei 121 Besuchern) - rein statistisch natürlich.

Etwas Ähnliches war mir mal mit einer DSLR von Nikon, D90, für sagenhafte 250€ passiert.
Natürlich wurde ich stutzig und hatte versucht, den Anbieter, angeblich aus der Slowakei, in eine email Konversation zu verwickeln. Über irgendeinen Vertrag mit TNT Express, sollte man das Geld erst an den Courier überweisen, der die Kamera natürlich auf Lager hatte. Über die Buchungsbestätigung an den Verkäufer wäre die Ware dann sofort an einen geschickt worden.
Natürlich dauerte die Konversation nicht lange, das Einzige was mir blieb war, mein Frust an ihm abzulassen und zu sagen, dass seine wahre Identität ermittelt worden sei, und er demnächst mit unangenehmen Besuch rechnen müsse...


----------



## SafetyWorld (18 Mai 2012)

neolein schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, unter der Annahme, dass es trotzdem 1 unter 100 Interessenten gibt (1%), die diesen nicht besitzen, würde der Anbieter schon jetzt sein nächstes Opfer gefunden haben (bei 121 Besuchern) - rein statistisch natürlich.
> 
> Etwas Ähnliches war mir mal mit einer DSLR von Nikon, D90, für sagenhafte 250€ passiert.
> Natürlich wurde ich stutzig und hatte versucht, den Anbieter, angeblich aus der Slowakei, in eine email Konversation zu verwickeln. Über irgendeinen Vertrag mit TNT Express, sollte man das Geld erst an den Courier überweisen, der die Kamera natürlich auf Lager hatte. Über die Buchungsbestätigung an den Verkäufer wäre die Ware dann sofort an einen geschickt worden.
> Natürlich dauerte die Konversation nicht lange, das Einzige was mir blieb war, mein Frust an ihm abzulassen und zu sagen, dass seine wahre Identität ermittelt worden sei, und er demnächst mit unangenehmen Besuch rechnen müsse...


 

Also ich glaub die Person vor dem Computer ist sicherlich kein Amateur.
Durch diesen ganzen Betrug usw. hat man Geld und mit diesem Geld
hollt man sich dann unzählige Softwares um nicht an seine Ip ranzukommen.

Aber schon wie davor erwähnt, macht jeder mal ein Fehler auch ein Betrüger.
Und der Fehler wird sehr teuer für ihn sein.

Ich hab aus der Sache gelernt, und es wird nie wieder meinerseits vorkommen das ich auf ein Konto
überweis. Das nächste mal dann doch lieber Paypal bei hohen Beträgen.


----------



## Heiko (18 Mai 2012)

Die Nutzung von verschleiernder Software hat nichts mit Geld zu tun. Das geht auch kostenlos.


----------



## ~JB~ (20 Mai 2012)

Hallo,


SafetyWorld schrieb:


> Ich hab aus der Sache gelernt, und es wird nie wieder meinerseits vorkommen das ich auf ein Konto
> überweis. Das nächste mal dann doch lieber Paypal bei hohen Beträgen.


bei Paypal kann dir genaus das Gleiche passieren.


Heiko schrieb:


> Die Nutzung von verschleiernder Software hat nichts mit Geld zu tun. Das geht auch kostenlos.


Richtig. Jeder, der ein bisschen Ahnung von Computern hat, bekommt das hin.
Gruß


----------



## Heiko (20 Mai 2012)

~JB~ schrieb:


> Jeder, der ein bisschen Ahnung von Computern hat, bekommt das hin.


Der bekommt "irgendwas" hin. Ob das dann unter dem Strich eine effektive Verschleierung ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## michaelherbers (26 Mai 2012)

Kurze Übersicht zum Stand der Ermittlungen:
Ich habe am Montag Anzeige erstattet. Nun hat sich die Kripo eingeschaltet und ich habe eine Vorladung als Zeuge in diesem Fall erhalten. Am Donnerstag werde ich dort ein Aussage machen, bzw. meine derzeitigen Erkenntnisse vorlegen. Nach Ermittlung der wahren Indentität werde ich auch eine Zivilklage mit meinem Anwalt anstreben.


----------



## tubse (6 Juni 2012)

gibts bei euch schon was neues ?


----------



## Anonymkriminalist (12 Juni 2012)

Ich bin beruflich mit solchen Vorgängen befasst, habe die Diskussion mitverfolgt und möchte ein paar Dinge hier mal erläutern:

Die Täter, die meistens in Osteuropa oder der Türkei sitzen, gehen in der Regel so vor, dass sie zunächst im Internet über Jobangebote einen sogenannten "Money-Mule" in dem Land anwerben, in dem der Betrug stattfinden soll (hier also Deutschland). Dieser erhält einen fingierten Vertrag (alles übers Internet) für eine angebliche Tätigkeit als Finanzdienstmitarbeiter o. ä. Er soll soll sein privates Konto für Geldtransfers zur Verfügung stellen und für diese Leistungen ungefähr 10 % der überwiesenen Gelder einbehalten. Geld, das angeblich aus legalen Geschäften stammt, soll er an den Täter weitertransferieren. Dazu erfindet der Täter irgendeine glaubwürdige Geschichte. Wenn dieser Money-Mule angeworben wurde, wird auf einer entsprechenden Internetverkaufsplattform - wie hier bei Ebey-Kleinanzeigen - eine Annonce geschalten und irgendetwas, das sehr gefragt ist (z. B. iPhone), supergünstig angeboten. Wer jetzt auf ein solches Angebot eingeht und darauf vertraut, dass nichts passieren kann, da ja auf ein deutsches Konto überwiesen wird, hat leider verloren.

Der Täter informiert jetzt nämlich seinen Money-Mule, dass Geld eingehen wird. Dieser soll dann 10 % der eingegangenen Summe abziehen und das Geld z. B. mit Western Union ins Ausland, derzeit überwiegend nach Osteuropa, transferieren. Mit Western Union kann Geld an Personen transferiert werden, ohne dass die dafür ein Konto benötigen. Im Ausland wird dann mit einem gefälschten Pass (gibt es in Osteuropa ab 50 Euro) das Geld bei einer Geschäftsstelle von Western Union abgeholt. Da dies natürlich ein gewisses Risiko für den Täter darstellt, gehen diese vermehrt dazu über, den Money-Mule damit zu beauftragen, z. B. U-Cash-Codes zu kaufen. Diese werden dann mit E-Mail an den Täter übermittelt und dieser kann diese dann für Zahlungen im Internet verwenden bzw. kommt über Umwege auch an Bargeld (wie das geht möchte ich hier nicht erläutern). Ware Fehlanzeige!

Für die Polizei gibt es dann gewisse Ermittlungsansätze wie z. B.
- IP-Adressen, die bei Ebay oder den E-Mail-Accounts gespeichert wurden:
   -- Ermittlungen laufen hier i. d. Regen zunächst ins Leere, da die Täter über Server im Ausland (China, Osteuropa) arbeiten und Daten nur durch Rechtshilfeersuchen der
       Staatsanwaltschaften zu bekommen sind.
   -- sollte ein Rechtshilfeersuchen gestellt werden und die Spur mal nach Deutschland zurückführen, sind auf Grund der verkürzten Speicherfristen (7 Tage) keine Daten mehr vorhanden. Da hilft auch kein Quickfreez, wie unsere "kompetente" Justizministerin meint.
- der Money-Mule:
  -- dieser wird auch nur übers Internet kontaktiert - daher gilt zu den IP-Adressen das zuvor geschriebene.
  -- gegen den Money-Mule wird aber i. d. R. wegen Geldwäsche ermittelt - in Bayern werden die Money-Mules deswegen auch immer häufiger verurteilt, da der Grundsatz
      gilt, dass Unwissenheit nicht vor Strafe schützt (es wird ja auch ständig in allen Medien gewarnt).
Weitere Ermittlungsansätze möchte ich nicht erläutern!

Jetzt stellt sich natürlich die Frage, ob es Sinn macht eine Anzeige zu erstatten?
Klare Antwort: ja!

Zum einen können Ermittlungen erfolgreich sein, wenn Tatzusammenhänge bekannt werden. Also auf die anderen Fälle, wie hier im Forum gemeldet, hinweisen. Wegen 200 Euro wird von den Staatsanwaltschaften meistens kein Rechtshilfeersuchen an die Emittlungsbehörden im Ausland gestellt. Wird der Gesamtschaden größer, ändert sich das. Außerdem wird auch gegen den Money-Mule ermittelt und über eine Akteneinsicht kann man dessen persönliche Daten erfahren. Zu prüfen wäre dann, ob gegen diesen zivilrechtlich vorgegangen werden kann. Wichtig ist auch die Aufhellung des sogenannten Dunkelfeldes (kriminologischer Begriff für Straftaten, die den Ermittlungsbehörden nicht bekannt wurden). Internetkriminalität entwickelt sich nämlich zu einem Massenphänomen, das von den Politikern gerne kleingeredet wird. Es sind aber politische Entscheidungen notwendig, um effektiv gegen diese Art der Kriminalität vorgehen zu können (z. B. internationale Abkommen zur Verkürzung grenzüberschreitender Ermittlungen usw.).  In dieser Richtig ist noch viel zu tun und dazu sind öffentlicher Druck und schlechte Kriminalstatistiken erforderlich.

Was kann man tun um nicht Opfer zu werden?

Dazu möchte ich auf die vielen und sehr guten Informationsseiten, u. a. von der Polizei, verweisen. Wichtig erscheint mir jedoch auch, dass man eigene Erfahren in Foren mitteilt und von Tätern verwendete Daten bekannt gibt. Die sind damit schnell verbrannt und müssen vom Täter ständig geändert werden oder es müssen neue Money-Mules angeworben werden. Ich bin nicht dafür, dass der Name des Money-Mule genannt wird. Diese sind in gewisser Weise auch auf jemand reingefallen und finden ihren Namen in unangenehmer Weise bei Google wieder vor. Kontonummer können geändert werden und dürften daher nicht so problematisch sein.


----------



## Reducal (12 Juni 2012)

Anonymkriminalist schrieb:


> Die Täter, die meistens in Osteuropa oder der Türkei sitzen....


...was nicht zwingend auch wirklich so ist!


Anonymkriminalist schrieb:


> Für die Polizei gibt es dann gewisse Ermittlungsansätze wie z. B.
> - IP-Adressen, die bei Ebay oder den E-Mail-Accounts gespeichert wurden





Anonymkriminalist schrieb:


> Ich bin beruflich mit solchen Vorgängen befasst....


Das machen einige andere hier übrigens auch! Ansonsten: herzlich Willkommen!


----------



## Heiko (12 Juni 2012)

Nicht zwingend, aber oft genug.


----------



## Anonymkriminalist (13 Juni 2012)

IP-Adressen komplett als Ermittlungsansatz zu streichen halte ich etwas für gewagt. Dass es dabei erhebliche Einschränkungen gibt ist ja klar.


----------



## Reducal (13 Juni 2012)

Mach uns nicht wuschig, du bekommst sie ja bald wieder, klicke mal > HIER <. Und dann hoffe ich für dich, dass du nur selten welche zu verfolgen hast, denn die Strafverfolger werden sich damit dann einen Wolf holen. Dass das Anzapfen der Providerdaten mangels 100a-Delikt aber oft unrechtmäßig sein wird, darüber brauchen wir jetzt noch nicht zu streiten.


----------



## hauseltr (15 Juni 2012)

Die DKB Bank ist doch eine reine Internet Bank. Sie hat keine Filialen. Die Anmeldung erfolgt über Postident.

Da müsste im Falle einer Anzeige durch die Polizei sehr schnell zu ergründen sein, ob sich da jemand mit einem gefakten Ausweis ausgewiesen hat.

Sonst müsste die Person ja existieren.

*http://www.dkb.de/kundenservice/haeufige_fragen/cash/eroeffnung.html*
Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis, dass zurzeit für einige *Ländern* die Legitimation nur mittels PostIdent in Deutschland anerkannt wird.
Aus diversen Ländern (u.a. Türkei) ist eine Anmeldung also nicht möglich.


----------



## Reducal (15 Juni 2012)

hauseltr schrieb:


> Da müsste im Falle einer Anzeige durch die Polizei sehr schnell zu ergründen sein, ob sich da jemand mit einem gefakten Ausweis ausgewiesen hat.
> 
> Sonst müsste die Person ja existieren.


Wenn aber beim Postidentverfahren der Postbote seine Arbeit nicht so genau nimmt oder wenn der Ausweisinhaber ihm den selben gefälschten Ausweis vorlegt, wie der Bank in Kopie, dann ist auch dieses Verfahren nicht zwingend das gelbe vom Ei. Genau so problematisch ist es, wenn ein Finanzagent mit echten Papieren zwischen geschaltet wird.
Ihr müsst euch das so vorstellen - wer mit so krimineller Energie planmäßig vorgeht, dass er gezielt andere übers Internet betrügt, der lässt sich auch was wegen dem Konto einfallen. Nur die dummen Diebe hinterlassen am Tatort eine Visitenkarte, das ist im realen Leben so und eben auch im virtuellen.


----------



## goebel (20 Juni 2012)

Auf so jemanden bin ich vor Jahren auch schon einmal reingefallen. Der war manisch depressiv (heute heißt das bipolar gestört) und hat sein Schätzchen gleich knapp einhundertmal in einem Schwung über dhd24 verkauft. Absolut überzeugend und so nett war der am Telefon. Zum Glück kam das Geld (an die 300 Euro) damals nach einigen Tagen sogar ohne die Polizei wieder zurück.

Für die Zukunft würde ich solche Sachen nur noch über PayPal oder ähnliches abwickeln.

*[Modedit by Hippo: Der folgende Absatz ist eine Aufforderung zu einer Straftat - siehe dazu die folgenden Beiträge. Ich lasse das jetzt aus Gründen der Aufklärung der User mit dieser Warnung trotzdem stehen]*

Ein kleiner Rat für die aktuell Geschädigten wäre vielleicht, einige Lastschriften vom eigenen Konto auf das Betrügerkonto umzulenken. Dann hat man die Möglichkeit, sein Geld wieder zu bekommen. Glaube ja nicht, dass der Betrüger die Abbuchungen bemängelt. Wenn er es denn überhaupt bemerkt.


----------



## Goblin (20 Juni 2012)

> Ein kleiner Rat für die aktuell Geschädigten wäre vielleicht, einige Lastschriften vom eigenen Konto auf das Betrügerkonto umzulenken


 
Anstiftungen zu Straftaten sind hier nicht gern gesehen !


----------



## goebel (20 Juni 2012)

Goblin schrieb:


> Anstiftungen zu Straftaten sind hier nicht gern gesehen !


 
Ist das schon eine Straftat, wenn ich nicht mehr abbuchen lassen als ich dem Betrüger überwiesen habe? Er hat dann ja keinen Vermögensschaden (und ich keinen Gewinn).

Notfalls könnte ich ihm noch eine Email mit einem Widerruf schicken und dazu schreiben, dass ich den Kaufpreis wieder von seinem Konto abbuchen lasse.

Oder was wäre ein gangbarer Weg, der mich nicht mit der Justiz in Konflikt geraten lassen würde, mir aber trotzdem mein Geld wiederbrächte?


----------



## Reducal (20 Juni 2012)

Goblin liegt richtig! Wenn du eigene Lastschriften von einem fremden Konto buchen lässt, dann liegt nicht die erforderliche Genehmigung des fremden Kontoinhabers vor. Auch wenn du es gut in der Sache meinen mögest, geht so ein Schuss doch nach hinten los - Geschädigte ist nämlich zum einen derjenige, der ohne Genehmigung femdbucht und außerdem derjenige, dessen Daten du verarbeitet hast. Man nennt das Fälschung beweiserheblicher Daten, nach § 269 StGB - ein klassischer Fall von Internetbetrug.


----------



## goebel (20 Juni 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Goblin liegt richtig! Wenn du eigene Lastschriften von einem fremden Konto buchen lässt, dann liegt nicht die erforderliche Genehmigung des fremden Kontoinhabers vor. Auch wenn du es gut in der Sache meinen mögest, geht so ein Schuss doch nach hinten los - Geschädigte ist nämlich zum einen derjenige, der ohne Genehmigung femdbucht und außerdem derjenige, dessen Daten du verarbeitet hast. Man nennt das Fälschung beweiserheblicher Daten, nach § 269 StGB - ein klassischer Fall von Internetbetrug.


 
Ich hatte den vorliegenden Fall so verstanden, dass bereits das Betrügerkonto mit falschen Daten eröffnet worden ist und damit mehr oder weniger herrenlos wäre. Andernfalls hätte man ja einen Betrüger greifbar, an den man sich direkt wenden könnte. "Mein Geld" auf dem Betrügerkonto dürfte mangels Kontoinhaber ebenfalls noch mir gehören.

Da es keinen Kontoinhaber gibt, kann ich wohl kaum dessen Daten mißbräuchlich nutzen/verarbeiten.

Und welcher Schaden entsteht konkret?


----------



## Goblin (20 Juni 2012)

Lesen
http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/269.html

http://www.frag-einen-anwalt.de/Strafbefehl-wg-Faelschung-Beweiserheblicher-Daten-__f163535.html


----------



## Reducal (20 Juni 2012)

goebel schrieb:


> Und welcher Schaden entsteht konkret?


Erfüllung des § 269 StGB setzt nicht zwingend einen Schaden voraus.


----------



## Hippo (20 Juni 2012)

goebel - klare Ansage - es ist eine Straftat und zu Straftaten wird hier nicht aufgerufen - feddisch!
Zu diesem Thema EOD!


----------



## goebel (20 Juni 2012)

Howgh, der Moderator hat Recht gesprochen. Will ja niemanden zu Straftaten verleiten. Schließlich bin ich nicht Robin Hood, der sich unzweifelhaft ebenfalls in höchstem Maße strafbar gemacht hat.


----------



## BenTigger (20 Juni 2012)

Naja, Robin Hood wurde ja auch von King Richard begnadigt, Aber hier gibt es keinen King mehr, der dich deiner Robin Hood Masche begnadigen würde....


----------



## Hippo (20 Juni 2012)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Naja, Robin Hood wurde ja auch von King Richard begnadigt ...


... und wurde gleichzeitig zu lebenslänglich verurteilt und mußte heiraten ...


----------



## Kebo (25 Juni 2012)

Hallo User von computerbetrug.de,
ich wollte mir bei ebay Kleinanzeigen ein iPhone 4S 32GB in Weiß für 290€ kaufen.
Da diese Person nun weit weg von mir wohnte, dachte ich mir, dass wir es einfach über Überweisung & Versand machen. Habe ihm die 290€ überwiesen.
Danach habe ich ihn 2-3 Emails geschrieben und er hat nicht geantwortet. Hab mich wohl zu früh gefreut.
Wisst ihr was ich machen kann?
Sollte ich warten oder morgen direkt zur Polizei gehen bzw. eine Online Anzeige tätigen?

++ Um alle Aufmerksam zu machen: Der Typ gibt sich als Marcel K. aus ++
Seine Adresse existiert, nur ob sie ihm gehört ist fraglich.
Kontodaten sind auch vorhanden.

PS.: Ich bin erst 13 Jahre alt.
Vielen Dank im Vorraus!
Grüße

Modedit: Name gekürzt, BT/Mod


----------



## Hippo (25 Juni 2012)

Erstmal zu Deinen Eltern gehen und mit diesen zur Polizei gehen, obwohl da für Dich wahrscheinlich nicht viel bei rumkommen wird.
Ansonsten mach Dich mit dem Gedanken vertraut daß die Kohle weg ist.


----------



## aspire1500 (15 Juli 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe auch 200 Euro an diesen gewissen josef van lier für ein iphone 4 überwiesen und nie was bekommen.
Gibt es inzwischen neuigkeiten ??


----------



## dosstefanos (1 August 2012)

SafetyWorld schrieb:


> Hallo Leserinnen und Leser,
> 
> nachdem ihr meinen verfassten Bericht über meine Erfahrung der Betrüger liest,
> kommt nicht mit Sprüchen an wie " Warum überweist du auch - Ebay Kleinanzeigen
> ...




Ich kann nur aus Erfahrung mit Ebay sagen

Persönlich abholen
und aufpassen wenn sich Leute aus Hamburg melden die Hochwertige Sachen kaufen
du hast dann Geld auf dein Konto schickst deine Sachen raus später stehlst du fest , das Geld kommt von einer Person X dann schickst du die Sache raus 7 Tage später meldet sich dann die Person von dem du das Geld hast , der möchte sein Geld zurück und wurde auch Betrogen
zum Glück besitze ich Heute noch die Sache die Ich verkauft habe weil ein Restbetrag offen war sonst wären Heute 14780 Euro im Wind
und was ich immer wider Lese Handy Nummer Überprüfen und IP Adressen
alles was fürn A.

die Daten werden nur 7 Tage gespeichert am 8 Tag ist nichts mehr vorhanden für die Kripo
Kripo Bonn / Kripo Köln / Kripo Hamburg / Kripo Essen
laufen schon Anzeigen wegen Betrug

Vorsicht bei Leuten aus Hamburg und überprüft die Eingegangen Überweisung des Geldes

mein Schaden Heute Ebay hat mir bis Heute keine Gebühren Erstattet und wir reden mal gerade um 570 Euro für alle Sachen witz mein Konto wurde Gesperrt
Ebay 3-2-1 Ärger


----------



## Goblin (1 August 2012)

> die Daten werden nur 7 Tage gespeichert am 8 Tag ist nichts mehr vorhanden für die Kripo


 
Na ja,die werden auch bestimmt nicht so dämlich sein und sowas vom eigenen PC bzw Internetanschluss aus machen. Hast Du wenigstens Anzeige erstattet ? Die Kontonummer muss ja irgendwem gehören


----------



## dosstefanos (1 August 2012)

Goblin schrieb:


> Na ja,die werden auch bestimmt nicht so dämlich sein und sowas vom eigenen PC bzw Internetanschluss aus machen. Hast Du wenigstens Anzeige erstattet ? Die Kontonummer muss ja irgendwem gehören


 
Ja Anzeige ist gemacht worden gegen alle Personen die irgend wie mit der Sache im Zusammenhang stehen auch dem Geldgeber 
nein auf der Überweisung stand 

Von Person XXXX an Person XXXXX mit meine Konto Nummer und BLZ weis nicht ob ich die Namen nennen darf 
na ja habe noch Kontakt zu Anderen über Ebay die das selbe erfahren haben 

sind immer die selben Maschen Empfänger Adresse ist meist eine aus Hamburg 
Geld kommt von Verkauften anderen Sachen 
was ich nur lustig finde Ebay hat bis Tag Heute diese Person bei Ebay nicht geblockt oder Gelöscht 
meine Person aber ja häääääää na ja waren dann über 200 Positive Bewertungen im A.... 
durch so eine Aktion 

Anzeige läuft ja gegen alle und jeden und die ganze Kiste liegt bei meinen Anwalt 
LG


----------



## Hippo (1 August 2012)

@Goblin



			
				Goblin schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kontonummer muss ja irgendwem gehören


Das gelesen?


> das Geld kommt von einer Person X dann schickst du die Sache raus 7 Tage später meldet sich dann die Person von dem du das Geld hast , der möchte sein Geld zurück und wurde auch Betrogen


----------



## dosstefanos (1 August 2012)

nein soll sich mal melden oder wo finde ich das ?


----------



## Hippo (1 August 2012)

Der Zahler hat erstmal einen Rückforderungsanspruch gegen denjenigen der veranlaßt hat an Dich zu überweisen.
Das dürfte ein Finanzagent gewesen sein. Der wurde aber nicht von Dir betrogen sondern von einem bisher Unbekannten.
Du hast was verkauft und eine *freiwillige* Zahlung bekommen. Es ist nicht an Dir überprüfen zu müssen wer unter einer Vorgangsnummer/Hinweis/Bestellnummer o.ä. für die Ware bezahlt.
Privat kommt es ja auch oft genug vor daß der eine Partner was bestellt und bezahlt wird vom andern Konto.
Der Warenempfänger an den Du geschickt hast gehört u.U. auch noch zum Kreis der Betrogenen. Stichwort Warenagent.
Gibts hier im Forum eine Rubrik dafür


----------



## nich-mit-mir (1 August 2012)

dosstefanos schrieb:


> die Daten werden nur 7 Tage gespeichert am 8 Tag ist nichts mehr vorhanden für die Kripo


 
Stimmt nicht ganz zumindest was Handy-Verkehrsdaten betrifft so wird zum Teil bis zu 180 Tage gespeichert



> Der Staat darf momentan keine Vorratsdaten speichern. Was ihm untersagt ist, machen diverse Mobilfunkanbieter jedoch in eigener Regie. Bis zu 180 Tage soll etwa Vodafone Verbindungsdaten seiner Kunden speichern. Weiter lesen...
> Weitere Quellen
> netzpolitik.org
> Klage gegen Vodafone


----------



## Goblin (1 August 2012)

> Bis zu 180 Tage soll etwa Vodafone Verbindungsdaten seiner Kunden speichern


 
Das nützt aber wenig wenn Prepaidkarten mit Fakedaten registriert wurden. Das dürfte bei der Hanynummer hier sicher der fall sein. Oder der Betrüger hat sich irgendeine Nummer ausgedacht und es trifft einen völlig Ahnungslosen


----------



## SafetyWorld (4 August 2012)

Hallo Comm,

gibt es denn schon von ihrgendwelchen Betroffen zu der '' Lier '' Sache etwas Neues ?

Ich glaube die Sache ist gegessen

MfG


----------



## Reducal (4 August 2012)

SafetyWorld schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Sache ist gegessen


Hast du dich schon mal nach dem Sachstand deiner Strafanzeige erkundigt?

Der Artikel war Anfang Mai eingestellt und du hast auf ein Konto überwiesen. Als du den Betrug bemerkt hattest, wurde doch eine Anzeige erstattet, oder? Warst du nicht der, der mit Anwalt hantiert? Die Kontoauskunft bringt euch doch weiter und die müsste bei einer Staatsanwaltschaft heute längst vorliegen. Also frag die Polizei nach deren Aktenzeichen und dann mit diesem Aktenzeichen nach dem Referenzzeichen bei der zuständigen StA nach - am besten dort dann schriftlich! Sollte der Vorgang noch bei der Polizei sein, dann kann es sein, dass die Kontodaten über die Bafin erhoben werden und eine StA von dm Fall noch gar nichts weiß. Also auf jeden Fall dann zuerst mal den zuständigen Polizisten befragen.

Anwälte erstatten nahezu immer Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft - das ist nicht immer für den zeitlichen Ablauf zuträglich, das verzögert die notwendigen Ermittlungen oft nur, da die i. d. R. mit Verfügung bei der Polizei angestoßen werden.


----------



## Marino (17 August 2012)

Hallo,ich gebe jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu,ich habe auch schon negative Erfahrung gemacht mit Ebay Kleinanzeigen
ich habe für meine Tochter einen Account im Wert von 150 € ersteigert
Die Logindaten für den Acount sind nie bei mir angekommen ,ich direkt eine Onlinestrafanzeige gemacht,die wurde weiter geleiter zur Staatsanwaltschaft,und von denen bekam ich nur zu hören diese sache möchte bitte über den Zivielrechtsweg geklärt werden
ich versucht bei paypal Käuferschutz zu beantragen,dort bekommst dann zu hören für Virtuelle gegenstände gibts keinen Käuferschutz
Da ich keine Rechtschutzsversicherung habe und kein Anwalt für 150 € den Aufwand aufnimmt bleibe ich wohl auf die 150 € sitzen
da schöne ist das der sele Verläufer den gleichen Artikel wieder anbietet bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen
und die Härte ist das ich mail von ihm bekommen habe wo schwarz auf weiss drinne steht das er die Logindaten nicht rausgibt :-(

Aber das scheint die Staatsanwaltschaft auch nicht zu stören
Name des verkäufers ist Paul Steinfurth Email [email protected] und kommt aus 84160 Frontenhausen ( Bayern )

hier stellt er den Account wieder rein
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/bayern/pc-videospiele/pc_spiele/u5214221


----------



## ZOPHAEL (18 August 2012)

lol  jetzt mal eine Frage  wenn du per Online Bezahlt hast, kannst du Bine 3 Tagen die Online Überweisung zurückziehen warum hast du das nicht gemacht

und sag nicht es ging nicht ich kenne mich mit online-Banking aus.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 August 2012)

ZOPHAEL schrieb:


> lol jetzt mal eine Frage wenn du per Online Bezahlt hast, kannst du Bine 3 Tagen die Online Überweisung zurückziehen warum hast du das nicht gemacht
> 
> und sag nicht es ging nicht ich kenne mich mit online-Banking aus.


Wo und wie machst Du das?


----------



## Heiko (18 August 2012)

ZOPHAEL schrieb:


> lol jetzt mal eine Frage wenn du per Online Bezahlt hast, kannst du Bine 3 Tagen die Online Überweisung zurückziehen warum hast du das nicht gemacht
> 
> und sag nicht es ging nicht ich kenne mich mit online-Banking aus.


Bei einer Bank, die ich kenne, geht das maximal zehn Minuten lang.


----------



## hauseltr (18 August 2012)

ZOPHAEL schrieb:


> lol jetzt mal eine Frage wenn du per Online Bezahlt hast, kannst du Bine 3 Tagen die Online Überweisung zurückziehen warum hast du das nicht gemacht
> 
> und sag nicht es ging nicht ich kenne mich mit online-Banking aus.


 
*Antwort* der Postbank (und nicht nur der Postbank)
Ist ein Überweisungsauftrag bereits verbucht, kann dieser normalerweise nicht mehr storniert werden. Das Online-Banking besitzt dazu keine Funktion.

Bitte wenden Sie sich direkt an den Zahlungsempfänger.

Schön, das deine Bank dir dazu 3 Tage Zeit läßt, in der Zeit arbeitet sie vermutlich mit deinem Geld!


----------



## nich-mit-mir (18 August 2012)

Marino schrieb:


> und kein Anwalt für 150 € den Aufwand aufnimmt bleibe ich wohl auf die 150 € sitzen


Seltsam, in meiner Verwandtschaft wurde eine Online-Warenbestellung von ca. 50 € die nicht geliefert wurde über einen Anwalt zurück geholt. Kosten für den Auftraggeber = Null. Da in solchen Fällen der Beklagte ( Schuldner ) sämtliche Kosten zu tragen hat.


----------



## hauseltr (18 August 2012)

_Da in solchen Fällen der Beklagte ( Schuldner ) sämtliche Kosten zu tragen hat._

Wenn er kann! Sonst _

_


----------



## Reducal (18 August 2012)

...genau das hat dir die StA mit der Einstellungsverfügung erklären wollen. Mangels Masse ist das öffentliche Interesse nicht zwingend gegeben, zumal du die Daten des Verkäufers hast. Da es aber nicht um wirklich viel Geld geht, kannst du einen Anwalt einschalten, der sein Glück für dich beim Verkäufer sucht. Wenn das nicht zieht, wird er einen Titel erwirken und der wird bei der geringen Summe sicher beizutreiben sein.


----------



## KämpfeDrum! (20 August 2012)

Marino schrieb:


> Da ich keine Rechtschutzsversicherung habe und kein Anwalt für 150 € den Aufwand aufnimmt bleibe ich wohl auf die 150 € sitzen


 
Hallo zusammen.

Nein! Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen!
Ich hatte letztes Jahr bei der Polizei (bin aus NRW Bergisch Land) Anzeige wegen Internetbetrug gestellt.
Hatte bei eBay (Warenwert*VK ca.20€) was ersteigert,bezahlt und dann nix mehr von der Verkäuferin gehört! Die Ware kam nicht..die Verkäuferin rückte die Sendenummer nicht raus...,die "Negativen" häuften sich bei ihr...
In meiner Wut auf so ein unsauberes Verhalten,wollte ich ihr unbedingt einen schmerzhafteren Denkzettel verpassen als "nur" negativ zu bewerten (was den meissten am A**** vorbei geht)
Online-Überweisung gescannt,eBay-Auktionsseite gescannt,im i-Net recherchiert und nebenbei herausgefunden daß die Dame mit 2 Identitäten agiert.Mit allen Unterlagen zur örtlichen Polizeidientstelle und Anzeige erstattet.
Nach 1 Woche Post von der Staatsanwaltschaft..Einwilligung der strafrechtlichen Verfolgung (die Dame sollte schön bestraft werden!) und kurze Zeit später klingelte der Paketdienst mit meiner "erkämpften" Ware! 
Man sollte immer an seinen Erfolg glauben und sich nicht durch Andere be-irren lassen! Hat mal etwas keinen Erfolg kann man immernoch die Schultern hängen lassen und Trübsal blasen...Nur nicht vorher!!!

In einer anderen eBay-"Sache" war der Verkäufer offenbar nicht zufrieden mit den erzielten Gewinnen(es lief zum Ersteigerungszeitpunkt das Spiel Deutschland:Spanien und eBay war ziemlich tot) und weigerte sich zu liefern! Eine schriftliche Mahnung mit Hinweis auf §433 nebst Androhung auf Schadensersatz die ich ihm per Einschreiben mit Rückschein schickte...bewirkte die Lieferung der Artikel innerhalb 5 Tagen.
Wir sind hier in einem Land mit gut funktionierendem Rechtsystem (meißtens!),da sollte man zumindest versucht haben um sein Recht zu kämpfen! Sonst werden Kriminelle immer mutiger!

*PS:* ich brauchte weder eine Rechtschutzversicherung noch einen Anwalt um mich zu wehren.
Die Polizei macht ihren Job gewissenhaft!

LG
Ela


----------



## Reducal (21 August 2012)

KämpfeDrum! schrieb:


> Die Polizei macht ihren Job gewissenhaft!


...und das auch noch kostenlos, hurra! In der Regel bringt die Polizei aber weder Ware noch das Geld zurück sondern sorgt allenfalls für die strafrechtliche Verfolgung eines vermeintlichen Täters. Viele sind aber keine "echten" Kriminellen und denen geht schnell der A... auf Grundeis. Das hat gelegentlich den erfreulichen Effekt, dass der Gläubiger eben doch entschädigt wird.


----------



## KämpfeDrum! (24 August 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> ...und das auch noch kostenlos, hurra!



Im Gegensatz zu Rechtsanwälten,die pro "Auftrag" vergütet werden....,erhalten Polizisten einen pauschalierten Lohn...ob Sie aktiv werden oder nicht! Von daher ist die Wortwahl "kostenlos" doch ein wenig fehl am Platze!
Ausserdem hatte ich mit meinem Posting vor,den Leuten Mut zur Gegenwehr zu machen wenn Sie betrogen werden.Meine eigenen Erfahrungen habe ich reingeschrieben um zu zeigen daß es auch so gehen kann!!!

Beste Grüße
KämpfeDrum!


----------



## Reducal (24 August 2012)

KämpfeDrum! schrieb:


> ...erhalten Polizisten einen pauschalierten Lohn...ob Sie aktiv werden oder nicht!


Falsch, sie beziehen Gehalt! Tätig werden müssen sie übrigens nach dem Legalitätsprinzip bei jedem Pubs, den der Bürger lässt, das schreiben schon die Gesetze vor. Selbiges gilt auch für die Staatsanwälte, die in der Fortfolge zuständig sind für das durch den Bürger ausgepupste -löste Verfahren. Allerdings sollte man wissen, dass weder Polizei noch StA einem Anzeigenerstatter üblicher Weise verlorene Beträge wieder beschaffen. Eine Rückgewinnungshilfe sehen StGB und StPO nicht zwingend vor. Sehr oft wird deshalb bei einer Einstellung des Verfahrens darauf verwiesen, dass zivile Ansprüche von der Entscheidung einer Staatsanwaltschaft nicht betroffen sind - soll heißen: ...du Anzeigenerstatter mache das bitte selber, das ist nicht unsere Aufgabe!


----------



## hauseltr (24 August 2012)

_Falsch, sie beziehen Gehalt!_

Irrtum, sie werden besoldet! Als weder Lohn noch Gehalt! Denn Polizisten sind verbeamtet!


http://www.kredit-beamten.de/beamtenbesoldung/


----------



## Hippo (24 August 2012)

Wer hat jetzt wem sein Schäufelchen geklaut ...
Bleibt bitte beim Thema!


----------



## dr.binde (6 September 2012)

hallo also ich wäre auch beinahe darauf reingefallen aber mir kammen schon paar dinge komisch vor!
er hat sich kaum auf fragen gemeldet wenn nur geschrieben und anrufen absolut nicht möglich,ich konnte es nicht abholen erst ab 13.09.möglich obwohl ich im gleichen ort wohne schon komisch!dann hab ich gesagt bischen unseriös und er hat eingelenkt ja nach arbeit können wir uns treffen -hat sich aber nicht gemeldet und dann sagte ich bin ab ab 08.09.12 für 2 wochen in urlaub und soll mir seine kontodaten zur überweisung geben und er solle es mir dann einfach schicken --als ob ich so blöde wäre und schon bekamm ich alles rucki zucki!hab natürlich dann goggle eingeschaltet und bin auf diesen beitrag gestoßen da war mir alles klar - jedenfalls bin ich jetzt auf der suche nach ihm und möchte den betroffen auf meine hilfe anbieten! ich habe seine handynummer,seinen angebelichen namen,kontodaten und werde am montag eine meldeauskunft beantragen!überigens er hat im moment wieder 3 iphone4s weiß bei ebay kleinanzeigen drin immer etwas anders geschrieben und probiert seine anzeigen zu streuen mit standort bitterfeld ,dann mal wolfen!also melden wer betroffen ist !!!


----------



## Hippo (6 September 2012)




----------



## Reducal (6 September 2012)

dr.binde schrieb:


> ich wäre auch beinahe darauf reingefallen


Na dann ist´s ja gut!


----------



## tubse (21 September 2012)

heute hab ich ein brief von der staatsanwaltschaft bekommen, das das verfahren eingestellt wurde, da der aufenthaltsort des beschuldigten nicht ausfindig gemacht werden konnte...


----------



## Marion42 (27 September 2012)

@tubse Das tut mir leid. Schade das man Sie nicht gefunden hat! Ich habe mich auch intensiv mit dem Thema "Kleinanzeigen Betrug" beschäftigen müssen. Ich hoffe ich bekomme noch mein Geld zurück!
Ich persönlich fand dieses kostenlose eBook ganz hilfreich als ich Rat gesucht habe: http://www.kleinanzeigen-landesweit.de/cms/kleinanzeigen-ebook.html . Ich wollte erst gar keine Anzeige erstatten, weil ich dachte selbst wenn Sie sie bekommen, kriegste eh kein Geld weil bei denen nichts zu holen ist... aber laut dem Buch kann man sogar noch 30 Jahre später... Das würde mich ja freuen wenn der in 25 Jahren zu Geld kommt und ich dann noch mein Geld wiederbekomme


----------



## Hippo (27 September 2012)

Das kannst Du nur wenn Du einen sogenannten Schuldtitel hast. Und das heißt den kriegst Du nur über ein Mahnverfahren


----------



## FlowerPower (22 Oktober 2012)

Also ich habe im Mai auch schlechte Erfahrung mit Herrn Van Lier über Ebay gemacht, aktueller Stand ist, dass die Ermittlungen noch andauern...


----------



## NorbertM (21 November 2012)

Und ich dachte ich wäre der einzige der darauf reingefallen ist...
wollte ein Sony Ericson xperia arc Silver kaufen alles lief genau so wie bei allen anderen antworten nur per mail nicht zu erreichen und die Ware kamm auch nicht Was kann man jetzt noch machen???? Bringt die Anzeige was??? und bekommt man vielleicht sein Geld wieder??? HILFEEEEEEE


----------



## Goblin (21 November 2012)

Wie wärs mal mit lesen ?? Steht alles schon hier


----------



## thereal (30 November 2012)

Ich wollte ein IPAD über ebay Kleinazeigen kaufen. Bisher habe ich immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht, indem ich die Hälfte des Preises im Vorraus überwiesen habe und die andere Hälfte nach erhalt der Ware.

Diesmal bin ich aber auch auf einen Betrüger hereingefallen!

Seit dem ich die Hälfte (170€) überwiesen habe, meldet sich der Verkäufer nicht mehr.

Es gibt im Telefonbuch 3 Einträge zu M. in Eutin, diese habe ich abgeklappert, leider ohne Erfolg!
Jedoch ist mir aufgefallen das die Leute sagten, es hätten schon andere angrufen und nach der entsprechenden Person gefragt.

Wenn Ihr auch schlechte Erfahrungen mit D.M. gemacht habt meldet euch bitte:

und schreibt in das Forum ich werde darüber informiert!

Ich habe auch schon eine Anzeige bei der Polizei aufgegeben.

Also ACHTUNG bei ebay Kleinazeigen und D.M. !

Als Bankverbindung wurde folgendes angegeben:
​Name : D. M. ​ Sparkasse Holstein Eutin​ Kontonummer:189...​ Bankleitzahl: 21352240​ 
[Modedit by Hippo: Klarname gekürzt. Wie richtig erkannt ist der zu 99% geklaut und würdet ihr euren Namen im Zusammenhang mit Betrug lesen wollen?]
​


----------



## BenTigger (30 November 2012)

Sofort Anwalt kontaktieren. Er kann dann über die Kontonummer des Besitzer derselben erfahren.
Bei uns hat das dem Besitzer damals Kopfschmerzen bereitet, als bei seinen Eltern plötzlich die Polizei vor der Tür stand und wir haben dann die Ware umgehend mit einem Entschuldigungsplus erhalten. Da war es aber noch kein Betrüger, sondern ein Jugendlicher, der dachte, er kommt so mit wenig Aufwand zu Geld


----------



## Goblin (30 November 2012)

> Er kann dann über die Kontonummer des Besitzer derselben erfahren


 
Ob der so blöd is und seine eigene genommen hat


----------



## Hippo (30 November 2012)

Sicher ist das nicht, aber einen Versuch ist es wert


----------



## kleene216 (1 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

na super... ich bin auch auf ihn rein gefallen.
Ich hab am Sonntag eine EOS 550D von ihn "bestellt"

Konto NR und BLZ sind gleich.

was kann man jetzt machen ?

Artikel standort wurde Lindenthal angegeben. Er hatte auch eine PS 3 Slim 500 GB im angebot.


----------



## BenTigger (1 Dezember 2012)

Wenn er nicht seine eigene KtoNr. genommen hat, wäre er schön blöd, andern das Geld zukommen zu lassen. Und wenn wieder so eiin "Warenagent" im spiel ist, wird der wenigstens schnellstens "entsorgt".


----------



## BenTigger (1 Dezember 2012)

kleene216 schrieb:


> was kann man jetzt machen ?


 
lesen, was bereits weiter oben steht....


----------



## kleene216 (1 Dezember 2012)

Montag geh ich zur Bank, schauen ob sie mir was sagen ob der Name zum Konto stimmt.
und zur Polizei.

Hat man chancen auf sein geld ?


----------



## BenTigger (1 Dezember 2012)

Wenn du überwiesen hast, gibt es kaum eine Chance, das Geld zurückzubekommen. Die Kontonummer kann durchaus zu dem Namen passen. Es gibt viele naive Leute, die ihr Konto als Warenagenten zur Verfügung stellen und entweder Waren annehmen und weitersenden oder Geld annehmen und dann 80% an eine Western Union Bamk weiterleiten, weil ihnen ein Job als Geldtransferierer angeboten wurde.
Hier kannst du nur mit einer privaten Klage vor dem Zivilgericht von dem Agenten dein Geld einklagen. Meist sind die aber selbt mittellos und glaubten es handelt sich um einen realen Job und haben das Geld gar nicht behalten.
Ich sehe eher, dass du das als persönliches Lehrgeld verbuchen kannst und es später anders machst und nicht wieder vor Gier, auf Billigangebote reinfällst.


----------



## elbo1994 (1 Dezember 2012)

Kann jemand einen Link hier reinstellen welche Angebote er noch hat? Habe das gleiche Problem mit ihm


----------



## sunylü (1 Dezember 2012)

Hey, naja jetzt bin ich nicht die einzige.
Wollte ein Iphone kaufen, hab sogar mit ihm telefoniert .
Hab dann auch die hälfte überwiesen und nach einer Woche meckern , habe ich sogar noch eine Nachricht von ihm bekommen : "hab es gestern losgeschickt. Sry für die Verzögerung"
Aber daraufhin nichts mehr!

Werde Montag zu Polizei gehen.
Hab den Namen auch gegooglelt und hab in der Stadt gesucht, wo das Konto ist.(Mölln)
Der Artikel wurde aus Eppendorf in der nähe von Hamburg angeboten.

Achso ich hatte die Kontoverbindungen:

M.D.
Kontonummer: 5345...
BLZ : 20069177
Raiffeisenbank Süstormarn Mölln


----------



## Marco-95 (1 Dezember 2012)

Hab auch bei ihm bestellt und seit dem überweisen nichts mehr von ihm gehört..
Kontodaten sind gleich.


----------



## kleene216 (1 Dezember 2012)

sunylü schrieb:


> Hey, naja jetzt bin ich nicht die einzige.
> Wollte ein Iphone kaufen, hab sogar mit ihm telefoniert .
> Hab dann auch die hälfte überwiesen und nach einer Woche meckern , habe ich sogar noch eine Nachricht von ihm bekommen : "hab es gestern losgeschickt. Sry für die Verzögerung"
> Aber daraufhin nichts mehr!
> ...


 

hast du Tele noch ? Ist er erreichbar unter der Nr ?


[Modedit by Hippo: Klarname gekürzt. Wie richtig erkannt ist der zu 99% geklaut und würdet ihr euren Namen im Zusammenhang mit Betrug lesen wollen?]


----------



## sunylü (1 Dezember 2012)

Ja ich habe die Nummer noch. Nur war es wohl ein weg -werf Handy
Geht nur noch MailBox dran.


----------



## Goblin (1 Dezember 2012)

Eine auf Fakedaten registrierte Prepayd Sim würde ich sagen. Ist nicht zurück verfolgbar


----------



## Luisa123 (2 Dezember 2012)

Bin auch von ihm betrogen worden ebenfalls Sparkasse Holstein,255 Euro für das Iphone 4s standort -Hamburg eppendorf. 
Habe ebenfalls Bankleitzahl & Kontonummer. Wart ihr deswegen bereits auf der Polizei? Und hat es was gebracht?


----------



## Reducal (2 Dezember 2012)

Luisa123 schrieb:


> Wart ihr deswegen bereits auf der Polizei?


Jeder kämpft für sich allein, wer will und sich betrogen fühlt, sollte eine Anzeige erstatten - sofort!



Luisa123 schrieb:


> Und hat es was gebracht?


Sobekommt schnell geht das nicht. Das sind sehr langwierige Verfahren und das Ergebnis der Ermittlungen bekommt man erst nach Monaten! Aber eins sollte klar sein - die Polizei bringt wahrscheinlich das Geld nicht wieder zurück!


----------



## Luisa123 (2 Dezember 2012)

Das hab ich mir schon gedacht,werde morgen auch zur Polizei gehen,ob es Etwas bringen wird ist die andere Frage.


----------



## Luisa123 (2 Dezember 2012)

Jedoch dürfte es kein Problem für die Polizei sein die angehörige Bank vom Bankgeheimnis zu befreien und somit den Täter ausfindig zu machen damit er angeklat werden kann oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Reducal (2 Dezember 2012)

Luisa123 schrieb:


> Jedoch dürfte es kein Problem für die Polizei sein die angehörige Bank vom Bankgeheimnis zu befreien und somit den Täter ausfindig zu machen damit er angeklat werden kann oder sehe ich das falsch?


Das siehst du in der Tat falsch. Alle Banken verkriechen sich hinter dem Pseudo-Bankgeheimnis (das es eigentlich gar nicht gibt) und erteilen selbst der Polizei keine Auskünfte. Deshalb ist es ja u. a. auch so dringend, Anzeigen zeitnah zu erstatten, damit so ein Vorgang sofort einer Staatsanwaltschaft vorgelegt werden kann. Der ggü erteilt die Bank dann nach § 161a StPO sofort die notwendige Auskunft und obendrein kann auf diesem Weg umgehend so ein Konto mit einem richterlichen Arrestbeschluss eingefroren werden.


----------



## thereal (3 Dezember 2012)

Na super das habe ich mir doch gedacht das noch mehr Personen davon betroffen sind ....

Ich habe natürlich schon Anzeige erstattet. Jeder sollte Anzeige erstatten und wir sollten die Polizei über die anderen Fälle informieren.

ich würde alle Betroffenen bitten mich zu kontaktieren damit wir die Daten von der Anzeige usw. austauschen können.

XXX

Grüße aus Essen

Jens

[Modedit by Hippo: Mailadresse entfernt. Kontaktaufnahme bitte nur per PN, hier von der Software "Unterhaltung" genannt]


----------



## thereal (3 Dezember 2012)

OK Sorry E-Mail Adressen dürfen nicht genannt werden -> *dann klickt einfach auf thereal und wählt Unterhaltung starten so könnt Ihr Kontakt mit mir auf nehmen*

Gruß

Jens


----------



## kleene216 (3 Dezember 2012)

So ich hab auch heute strafanzeige erstattet. Ihr müsst auch alle eine strafanzeige machen!!!!


----------



## Luisa123 (3 Dezember 2012)

Werde morgen auch zur Polizei gehen doch das Geld werden wir wohl alle nicht mehr sehen


----------



## thereal (3 Dezember 2012)

In NRW kann man auch per Mail Anzeige erstatten -> Infos unter www.polizei-nrw.de


----------



## Reducal (3 Dezember 2012)

...oder zu einem normalen Polizeirevier gehen, denn: 





Reducal schrieb:


> ...wer sich betrogen fühlt, sollte ganz normal zu seiner Polizei gehen und dort die Beweismittel bei einer Zeugenvernehmung vorlegen. Ansonsten sind zumeist Nachermittlungen nötig, was dann auch eine Vorladung zur Wache nötig macht.


----------



## Viviansch91 (3 Dezember 2012)

habe am 16.11. ein iPhone 4s bei David May gekauft und bis heute ist nichts bei mir angekommen. Nach 1 Woche schrieb er mir nochmal: "die bank hat mir nicht bescheid gesagt, dass ihr geld auf meinem konto ist. mein konto wurde deshalb eingefroren. heute ist aber wieder alles offen und ich kann das handy verschicken". Habe mir im Voraus zwar seine Adresse geben lassen, wie sich gestern rausstellte ist die aber falsch.
habe ihm mehrfach Emails geschrieben, auf die er aber nicht mehr antwortet. Fahre heute Nachmittag zur Polizei und erstatte Anzeige!

Habe auf folgendes Konto überwiesen:
M.D.
Kontonummer: 5345...
BLZ : 20069177
Raiffeisenbank Süstormarn Mölln

Habe Die Bank bereits angrufen, die dürfen mir aber natürlich keine Auskunft geben.


[Modedit by Hippo: Klarname gekürzt. Wie richtig erkannt ist der zu 99% geklaut und würdet ihr euren Namen im Zusammenhang mit Betrug lesen wollen?]


----------



## Goblin (3 Dezember 2012)

> die bank hat mir nicht bescheid gesagt, dass ihr geld auf meinem konto ist. mein konto wurde deshalb eingefroren


 
Meine sagt mir auch nicht bescheid,muss ich jetzt Angst haben dass es eingefroren wird 

Geht zur Polizei und erstattet Anzeige


----------



## BenTigger (3 Dezember 2012)

Goblin schrieb:


> Meine sagt mir auch nicht bescheid,muss ich jetzt Angst haben dass es eingefroren wird?


Aber hallo friert das Konto ein... bei den Temperaturen bei Euch...Hier bei mir ist es schön warm und sonnig  an meinem Konto sind keine Eiszapfen


----------



## Hippo (3 Dezember 2012)

Man sollte ihm vielleicht verraten wo Du Dich grade rumtreibst ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Dezember 2012)

Viviansch91 schrieb:


> Habe Die Bank bereits angrufen, die dürfen mir aber natürlich keine Auskunft geben.


Sag denen doch einfach, dass es möglicherweise um Geldwäsche geht. Dann dürfen die deine Meldung nicht einfach ignorieren. Wenn Du willst: schick denen diese Diskussion hier als Link.

Hier geht es zum Kontaktformular der Bank:
https://mgk.swbcform.gad.de/g9177-0/privatkunden0/formular-center/0.html

Auch bei Onlinestrafanzeigen schadet ein Link hierher nichts.

_PS: @Goblin,Ben,Hippo: Es gibt die seltenen Momente, da wünschte ich, ein Mod zu sein. Dann hätte ich Euch jetzt offiziell abgewatscht._


----------



## Hippo (3 Dezember 2012)

Pst Aka - da mußt Du durch, das Leben ist halt grausam


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (4 Dezember 2012)

[offtopic]



BenTigger schrieb:


> an meinem Konto sind keine Eiszapfen


Trotzdem solltest Du aufpassen, wenn in der bank renoviert wird. Nicht, dass von den Malern dein Konto gestrichen wird.
[offtopic]


----------



## thereal (5 Dezember 2012)

Hey Leute ich fändes das auch sehr Lustig, hätte ich nicht 170€ verloren ......

Also spamt bitte nicht das Forum zu.

Muchas Gracias


----------



## Hippo (5 Dezember 2012)

Hallo thereal - es mag schon sein daß Du da ein bißchen anders siehst. Aber wenn wir Aktivisten hier nicht ab und an auch mal OT schreiben würden und uns auf eine gewisse Art abreagieren würden / könnten gäbe es dieses Forum schon lange nicht mehr.
Was für Dich verständlicherweise eine persönliche Katastrophe ist, ist für uns eine Episode unter vielen bei denen von uns Hilfe erwartet wird.
Alternativ dazu könnten wir ja jede Anfrage mit der Nennung der entsprechenden Paragraphen und dem Satz "Für weitergehende Fragen wenden Sie sich kostenpflichtig an die VZ oder einen Anwalt" beantworten und den Thread dann schließen.
Was meinst Du wie sehr es z.B. auf den S... geht wenn einer in einem ellenlangen Thread die gleiche schon zum X-ten Mal gestellte Frage stellt und noch drunterschreibt daß er zu faul war seinen Post noch auf Rechtschreibfehler zu prüfen und auch zu faul war den ganzen Thread zu lesen und man möge ihm doch bitte am besten seinen Schriftwechsel individuell formulieren.
Meinst Du das wäre ohne gelegentliches Frotzeln und sich auf den Arm nehmen zu ertragen?
Für dieses und eigentlich alle Foren dieser Art gilt der alte Spruch:


> Man muß nicht ausgesprochen verrückt sein um sich das anzutun aber es erleichtert die Sache ungemein ...


----------



## thereal (5 Dezember 2012)

Hi Hippo ok das kann ich Nachvollziehen,

Ich bin ja sehr froh das es das Forum gibt und die Helfenden 

Man sollte nur die wichtigen Posts noch finden können


----------



## Hippo (5 Dezember 2012)

thereal schrieb:


> ...Man sollte nur die wichtigen Posts noch finden können


Ich weiß nicht was der freundliche Nachbar empfiehlt, aber Hippo empfiehlt dafür die Suchfunktion rechts oben auf der Seite ...


----------



## Windsurfer79 (6 Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

bin am Montag auf die gleiche Masche reingefallen. Schon merkwürdig... hätte nicht gedacht, dass mir so etwas passiert, da ich mich mit solchen Dingen recht gut auskenne und lange beschäftigt habe.

Habe auf quoka.de ein iPhone 4S für meine Frau gesucht. In Ennepetal bin ich dann fündig geworden. 300,- € für ein "4S mit 32GB NEU aus Vertragsverlängerung" erschien mir ein sehr sehr guter Preis zu sein. Entsprechend vorsichtig und skeptisch bin ich an die Sache rangegangen. Auf meine E-Mail Anfrage meldete sich eine Ewelina Szczurek mit der E-Mail Adresse [email protected]. Sie antwortete im perfekten Deutsch. Ihre erste Antwort war:

_Ja, das Handy ist noch zu haben. Ich bin aber noch bis Freitag in Wolfsburg. Sie können sich das Handy dann gerne anschauen. _Das klang für mich erst einmal ganz positiv, bis auf den ausländischen Namen. Das muss aber heutzutage nichts heissen. Wir schrieben mehrere Mails hin und her. Auf meine Frage wieso Sie das Handy so günstig abgebe meinte sie nur, dass Sie schnell Geld benötigt, da Sie knapp bei Kasse sein. Ich trottel habe ihr dann nach einiger Zeit das Angebot gemacht, vorab 50 Euro zu überweisen, wenn Sie mir das Handy reserviert und ich es Freitag abhole. Sie hat zu keinem Zeitpunkt den Eindruck erweckt, unseriös zu sein. Auch Ihre Bankverbindung erschien mir korrekt:


Name : Ewelina Szczurek
Konto Nr : 1761774
BLZ: 45451060
Bank Name : Sparkasse Ennepetal Breckerfeld 
Nachdem ich die Überweisung ausgeführt hatte, wurde die Anzeige gelöscht und seitdem hat sie sich nicht mehr gemeldet/reagiert. Werde morgen bei der Polizei Anzeige erstatten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Dezember 2012)

> *12.11.12*
> *Hallo. verkaufe ein neues i-phone 4s 16gb in weiss hat keinen simlock und ist ogv . festpreis 280euro bei interesse bitte melden. liina.19(at)live.de *


Quelle
handys-top.net/apps/guestbook?userid=3831790
Das war sie auch. Gut möglich, dass sie das wirklich war und dass es diese Person gibt. Dann wäre dein Betrüger ein ganz anderer.

Über diese Mail landet man dann noch hier
http://www.lokale-kleinanzeigen.de/kleinanzeigen/anzeige/I Phone 4s NEU 16GB OGV_1068630.html



> Hallo, Verkaufe ein I-Phone 4s 16Gb der Farbe weiß . Das Handy ist 4 Wochen alt und hat keinen simlock . Das I-phone ist noch . Bei interesse bitte melden. Festpreis 280euro


----------



## waldi_007 (18 Dezember 2012)

was ist bei dir herausgekommen? mich hat es auch erwischt und ich bin auf die ewelina hereingefallen.


----------



## Hippo (18 Dezember 2012)

Leute - keine Hektik ...
Die kleinste juristische Zeiteinheit ist der Monat ...


----------



## Eule61 (18 Dezember 2012)

Windsurfer79 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin am Montag auf die gleiche Masche reingefallen. Schon merkwürdig... hätte nicht gedacht, dass mir so etwas passiert, da ich mich mit solchen Dingen recht gut auskenne und lange beschäftigt habe.
> 
> Habe auf quoka.de ein iPhone 4S für meine Frau gesucht. In Ennepetal bin ich dann fündig geworden. 300,- € für ein "4S mit 32GB NEU aus Vertragsverlängerung" erschien mir ein sehr sehr guter Preis zu sein. Entsprechend vorsichtig und skeptisch bin ich an die Sache rangegangen. Auf meine E-Mail Anfrage meldete sich eine Ewelina Szczurek mit der E-Mail Adresse [email protected]. Sie antwortete im perfekten Deutsch. Ihre erste Antwort war:...


 


Hallo,
ich bin auf die gleiche Anzeige (am 2.12.2012)von Ewelina reingefallen. Hatte auch einen ausführlichen e-mail Kontakt und ebenfalls einen seriösen Eindruck. Bei mir war sie ebenfalls in Wolfsburg bis Ende der Woche.....Habe 150,- angezahlt und nie wieder was gehört, geschweige denn gesehen. Habe auch nur die Bankdaten von Ewelina, es sind genau die gleichen. Überlege Anzeige zu erstatten. Vielleicht kann die Polizei über die Bankdaten an sie rankommen. Solchen Leuten muss das Handwerk gelegt werden. Ich frage mich wie oft sie schon jemanden betrogen hat, wir sind da nicht die einzigen. es gibt doch so was wie Sammelklagen, vielleicht sollt man sich zusammentun.

[modedit by Hippo: Fullquote gekürzt]


----------



## Hippo (18 Dezember 2012)

Eule61 schrieb:


> ...es gibt doch so was wie Sammelklagen, ...



**gebetsmühleanwerf**
*ES GIBT IN DEUTSCHLAND KEINE SAMMELKLAGEN!*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sammelklage


----------



## Goblin (18 Dezember 2012)

> Überlege Anzeige zu erstatten


 
Warum überlegen ? Lässt Du Dich gerne besch****** ?


----------



## nich-mit-mir (19 Dezember 2012)

Passend zu diesem Thema eben gefunden


> Oft sehen Menschen nur den schnellen Euro – für wenig oder gar keine Arbeit. Am Ende bleiben ihnen aber nur Ärger und Kosten – und eine strafrechtliche Verurteilung noch dazu. Das gilt für alle, die ihr Konto für “leichtfertige Geldwäsche” zur Verfügung stellen. Wer so was macht, muss den Geschädigten auch noch den kompletten Schaden ersetzen. Das hat der Bundesgerichtshof entschieden. Weiter lesen...


----------



## San Diego 123 (21 Dezember 2012)

Ich bin auch von D.M. betrogen worden, habe am 23.11.12 über e-bay und e-mail mit ihm Kontakt aufgenommen und zwei iPhone`s 4S gekauft und 940€ an ihn überwiesen :-(
Die Bankverbindung war auch wie bei den anderen

D.M.
Kontonummer: 5345...
BLZ : 20069177
Raiffeisenbank Süstormarn Mölln

Er hat mir noch gemailt, dass das ganze Geld angekommen ist und er kümmere sich um den Versand und hält mich auf dem Laufendem. Nach ca. 2 Wochen habe ich ihm geschrieben er soll mir mein Geld zurücküberweisen, doch bis heute ist immer noch nichts passiert, kein Geld und keine iPhone`s. Ich war beim Anwalt und habe eine Strafanzeige wegen Betrug erstattet.
Wie ich sehe sind hier schon einige Leute betroffen. Kann vielleicht schon jemand was dazu sagen oder hat schon jemand Erfolg? Hat vielleicht schon jemand einen Kontaktformular mit Diskussion an diese Bank geschickt um evtl. seine Adresse herauszufinden? Alle Betroffenen Personen sollen die Polizei bzw. Ihre Anwälte über die anderen Fälle informieren!


[Modedit by Hippo: Klarname gekürzt. Wie richtig erkannt ist der zu 99% geklaut und würdet ihr euren Namen im Zusammenhang mit Betrug lesen wollen?]


----------



## Hippo (21 Dezember 2012)

Wenn nicht Kommissar Zufall eingreift sind das wie schon öfter erwähnt die klassischen Dreiecksbetrügereien ohne größere Aussicht auf Aufklärung und noch kleinere Aussicht seinen Schaden ersetzt zu bekommen.
Du kannst - wie auch schon mehrfach erwähnt über einen Anwalt Akteneinsicht beantragen und Dich dann (wenns nicht ein gaunereigenes Konto war) an das arme Schwein halten das den Finanzagenten für die Gauner gespielt hat.
https://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Jobangebote_in_e-Mails#Warnung_vor_Geldw.C3.A4sche-Jobs
http://pfiffige-senioren.de/geldwaesche.htm
Wenn Du dann fair bist teilt ihr euch den Schaden ...


----------



## kleene216 (12 Januar 2013)

hallo, also bei mir wurde meine anzeige nach Landeskriminalamt Kiel geleitet


----------



## Reducal (13 Januar 2013)

kleene216 schrieb:


> hallo, also bei mir wurde meine anzeige nach Landeskriminalamt Kiel geleitet


...na freilich! Liegt daran, dass deine Dorfpolizei sich mit so etwas nicht beschäftigen muss, weil das LKA örtlich für die Belange seiner Bewohner im Umkreis zuständig ist. Die prüfen nun, in welcher Ecke der Republik die Zuständigkeit für die Bearbeitung der Fälle liegt. Genaues kann man nun nicht sagen. Die Nordlichter in Kiel jedenfalls werden keine Mühen scheuen, deinen Vorgang anderweitig unter zu bringen.


----------



## loller7 (17 Januar 2013)

Hallo ich habe mir ein Nexus 4 über Ebay-Kleinanzeigen gekauft und 370 Euro überwiesen. Angekommen ist nix und auf Mails wurde nach der Überweisung nicht mehr geantwortet. Ich stand also da mit dem Verkäufernamen D. Kowal (zur Anonymität abgekürzt), dem Ort Wuppertal Elberfeld, der Bankverbindung (passend zum Verkäufernamen) und (was komisch war) der Handynummer. 
Obwohl wir alles über Mails geklärt hatten, ist mir beim nochmal durchgucken des Emails Verkehrs aufgefallen das die Antwort auf meine Mail, in der ich den Kauf bestätige, wie folgt lautete: 

OK.(Handynummer)

Gestern hätte das Paket da sein müssen. Wegen Schnee etc. hab ich bis heute gewartet und eben den Verkäufer angerufen. Hab auch direkt gefragt ob ich mit D. Kowal spreche. Das hat er auch bestätigt. 
Als ich mich mit meinem Namen und Anliegen vorstellte wusste er nix davon. Meinte er habe noch nie was auf Ebay Kleinanzeigen verkauft und wüsste auch nicht woher ich seinen Namen, seine Bankverbindung und seine Handynummer habe. Seine Addresse will er mir nicht geben (was ja auch irgendwie verständlich ist). 
Zudem sei er momentan nicht zuhause und hat kein Online-Banking, will aber ca. in einer Woche schauen ob das Geld auf seinem Konto ist und es mir wohl dann zurücküberweisen. Dann gab er mir auf Bitte seine Mail-Addresse welche ich allerdings nicht erreichen kann. Scheint wohl nicht zu existieren. 
Also nochmal angerufen und ihm meine gegeben, damit er mir eine Mail schickt, damit ich seine hab. 
Bisher ist keine Mail eingegangen. 

Das ist der momentane Stand der Dinge. 
Was meint ihr dazu? Würd mich über jeden Tipp und Hilfestellung freuen. 

Grüße


----------



## Hippo (17 Januar 2013)

Ab zur Polizei, Strafanzeige, und hoffen daß da ein Muli dazwischen war von dem man das Geld wieder holen kann


----------



## loller7 (17 Januar 2013)

Reichen die Daten?!


----------



## Hippo (17 Januar 2013)

Haste mehr? Also!


----------



## loller7 (17 Januar 2013)

Email, Verlauf. Foto vom Handy. Handy nummer. Den WOhnwort in Wuppertal Elberfeld hat er dementiert. Bankdaten.

Evtl. interessant: Auf dem Foto vom Handy liegt die Rechnung daneben. Die Adresse ist verdeckt, man erkennt nur folgende Endungen:
...dorf
...er Weg 4
...tmann

Aber Lieferscheinummer,Rechnungs- und Warenempfangreferenz, Artikel Nr., Kunden Art. Nr. und sonst alles ist frei erkennbar. Bringt das evtl. was?


----------



## Hippo (17 Januar 2013)

Jede Info ist wertvoll und kann ein Mosaiksteinchen sein.
Aber jetzt kau erstmal nicht uns das Ohr ab (nicht bös gemeint) sondern schwing die Hufe und erzähl das der Polizei.
Zeit ist u.U. Geld bei solchen Dingen.
Danach kannste gern und ausführlich weiter berichten


----------



## loller7 (17 Januar 2013)

Bin grade am Ausdrucken aller Emails etc. dann gehts los. :S


----------



## loller7 (17 Januar 2013)

War jetzt bei der Polizei und hab Anzeige erstattet. Aber viel bei rum gekommen ist da natürlich auch nicht. Gibts evtl. ein Weg mit Lieferscheinummer,Rechnungs- und Warenempfangreferenz, Artikel Nr., Kunden Art. Nr. etc. die Addresse zu ermitteln?!


----------



## BenTigger (17 Januar 2013)

Frag mal einen Anwalt deines Vertrauens. der kann das alles.


----------



## it-franky (18 Januar 2013)

loller7 schrieb:


> ...Die Adresse ist verdeckt, man erkennt nur folgende Endungen:
> ...dorf
> ...er Weg 4
> ...tmann
> ...


Vorausgesetzt das Foto ist echt: Das sieht für mich nach Düsseldorf und Mettmann aus. Mit dem halben Straßennamen kann die Polizei bestimmt auch was anfangen. Die Auswahl ist dann sehr überschaubar. (siehe PN)


----------



## loller7 (18 Januar 2013)

Ok vielen vielen dank. Momentan bin ich nicht Zuhause aber hab noch einige Ideen Dinge nun. Melde mich nochmal. Vielen dank Franky echt Super!


----------



## loller7 (22 Januar 2013)

Hab jetzt seine Addresse in Wuppertal "ermittelt" was sollte ich nun am besten tun?!


----------



## Hippo (22 Januar 2013)

Du kommst hier nur mit einem Anwalt weiter, die Strafanzeige ist davon unabhängig. D.h. die Rückforderung läuft über Akteneinsicht des Anwalts bei den Ermittlungsbehörden über die Identität des Verkäufers UND des Kontoinhabers.
Das können wir Dir hier nicht vorkauen wie das geht, nicht weil wir nicht wollen sondern weil das eine verbotene individuelle Rechtsberatung wäre.


----------



## blowfish (23 Januar 2013)

loller7 schrieb:


> seine Addresse in Wuppertal "ermittelt"


Ob diese Adresse auch echt ist, mag ich fast bezweifeln. Mach eine Anzege bei der Polizei und gut ist es. Aber das hat man dir ja schon geantwortet.


----------



## pocahontas79 (23 Januar 2013)

Kann mir jemand helfen? Wurde auch bei eBay Kleinanzeigen betrogen. Hab ein i phone 4 gekauft. Hab das Geld überwiesen und danach kam keine Reaktion mehr auf meine Mails. Habe die bankverbindung. Bei der Polizei waren wir auch schon, die uns nicht weiter helfen können... Was kann man tun, um das Geld wieder zu bekommen?


----------



## Reducal (23 Januar 2013)

pocahontas79 schrieb:


> Bei der Polizei waren wir auch schon, die uns nicht weiter helfen können...


Die sollen gefälligst eine Anzeige aufnehmen, wenn der Anfangsverdacht eines Betruges vorliegt! Niemand sonst kann dir helfen, außer den Behörden - die können es zumindest versuchen!


----------



## Hippo (23 Januar 2013)

Die Rückforderung ist doch Zivilrecht, sie hat ja nicht geschrieben daß sie keine Anzeige aufgenommen haben (zumindest hab´ ìch das so verstanden)

@pocahontas:
Lesen bildet ...
... was Du sonst noch tun kannst steht schon mehrfach im Thread - lesen mußt Du schon selber


----------



## Reducal (23 Januar 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Die Rückforderung ist doch Zivilrecht...


Das ist richtig. Staatsanwälte und Richter neigen aber immer öfter dazu, den Inhaber des begünstigten Kontos zur Rückzahlung zu verpflichten, auch wenn es noch einen anderen Haupttäter geben sollte. Man muss nur hartnäckig sein und ggf. einen Anwalt auf die Sache ansetzen.

In einem vergleichbaren Fall hat mir erst gestern ein Geschädigter vom Ausgang seines Verfahrens berichtet:


> ....hatte fast 1000 € für Goldmünzen bezahlt und keine Ware bekommen. Der Kaufbetrag ging auf das Konto einer Dritten ein. Der Haupttäter wurde eben nicht ermittelt und die Kontostellerin wurde zur Rückzahlung verurteilt sowie zu anderthalb Jahren auf Bewährung.


----------



## loller7 (28 Januar 2013)

Alles klar. Die Polizei in Wuppertal haben dauch die Addresse etc. und der wurde auch vorgeladen. Der Polizist mit dem ich gesprochen habe meinte jetzt müsse man erstmal schauen ob der kommt oder nicht? Was für Möglichkeiten ergäben sich da für mich, je nachdem was passiert?!


----------



## Josef007 (4 Februar 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Quelle
> handys-top.net/apps/guestbook?userid=3831790
> Das war sie auch. Gut möglich, dass sie das wirklich war und dass es diese Person gibt. Dann wäre dein Betrüger ein ganz anderer.
> 
> ...


Hallo, Ewelina Szurek gibt es. Wer mehr wissen möchte, bitte mailen an [Mailadresse entfernt]. Vielleicht kann ich helfen

[Modedit by Hippo: Mailadresse entfernt, Nutzungsbedingungen beachten]


----------



## Hippo (4 Februar 2013)

Die Website aus Akas Link ist tot


----------



## Baloch (6 Februar 2013)

Hallo,
Ich bin auch Opfer von Ebay-kleinanzeigen betrug. Ich habe das Geld in der Verkäufer-Konto überwiesen, aber nach paar Tagen, sie weigerte sich, den Artikel zu verkaufen und sagte, dass sie das Geld zurück nach 2 Wochen Überweisen wird. Aber er nie das Geld überwiesen und kommt immer mit neuen Geschichten. Jetzt habe ich beschlossen, den Fall Inkassobüro geben. Ich gebe hier die Informationen über betrügerische Verkäufer, so dass andere Menschen vorsichtig sein sollte.

[Modedit by Hippo: Klarnamen entfernt. Ohne Beweise dürfen hier keine Klarnamen genannt werden auch wenn diese Daten höchstwahrscheinlich falsch sind.
Den Link zu der beanstandeten Anzeige kannst Du einstellen]


----------



## Baloch (6 Februar 2013)

Der Verkäufer(in) hat schön die Anzeige (Anzeigennummer: 95332949) von Ebay entfernt. Ich schrieb den Namen des Verkäufers (XXX), so dass andere Leute vor Betrug geschützt werden.

[Modedit by Hippo: Lies mal mein Modedit aus Deinem ersten Beitrag!]


----------



## sheldor (8 Februar 2013)

Hallo,
Ich bin auch auf die gleiche Masche reingefallen.Ich wollte mir über Ebay Kleinanzeigen einen Galaxy Note2 kaufen,hab mich mit dem angeblichen Verkäuferin aus Hamburg in Verbindung gesetzt und sie meinte,ich könne die Ware persönlich abholen oder Versand wäre auch möglich.Nachdem sie mir dann einen Ausweis (Original wurde aber manipuliert) zukommen ließ habe ich ihr das Geld (bei der Hamburger Sparkasse)  überwiesen.Noch am selben Abend  war die Anzeige mit einem Hinweis versehen,dass es sich um einen Betrüger handelt.Am nächsten bin ich dann sofort zu meiner Bank gegangen um die Überweisung noch rückgängig zu machen,die meinten aber sie können nichts tun,weil ich zuerst eine Anzeige stellen muss.Also gut bin dann sofort zur Polizei,hab die anzeige gestellt und mit den Unterlagen von der Polizei bin ich dann nochmal zur Bank.Die Betrag wurde mir dann nach ca. einer Woche wieder zurück überwiesen(Rückruf).Ich würde auch die Daten der Verkäuferin bekannt geben, weiß aber nicht ob ich das darf.Ich hatte Glück,dass ich mein Geld wiederbekommen habe und wollte deswegen hier meine persönliche Erfahrung mitteilen,um andere Menschen davor zu warnen.


----------



## BenTigger (8 Februar 2013)

sheldor schrieb:


> Ich würde auch die Daten der Verkäuferin bekannt geben, weiß aber nicht ob ich das darf.


 
Das darfst du nicht. Die Daten können von einer unschuldigen Person sein (Identitätsdiebstahl).
Daher ist es hier untersagt, Klarnamen, Adresse und Telefonnummern zu nennen, wenn die nicht Frei im Internet abrufbar sind.
(Impressumdaten einer INetFirma z.B.)


----------



## Baloch (11 Februar 2013)

Hier ist der Link für eine Betrügerische Verkäufer. Ich hatte 65€ in seinem(ihrem) Konto (Norisbank) für eine fritz box 6360 überwiesen. Aber habe ich nie den Router oder mein Geld zurückbekommen.
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-bestandsliste.html?userId=8935682


----------



## Reducal (11 Februar 2013)

Hast du den Verkäufer schon angerufen und nachgefragt oder nur per eBaymail kommuniziert? Wenn alles nichts hilft, dann gib ihm/ihr noch bis Ende diesen Monats und gehe dann einfach zur Polizei. Lege dort deine Beweise und eine Kopie vom Kontoauiszug vor. Die Polizei wird den Vorgeng zeitnah deiner Staatsanwaltschaft vorlegen und die wird feststellen, wem das Konto gehört. Alles weitere wird sich dann am Ort des Kontoinhabers (der nicht zwingend im Saarland ist) klären. Nicht vergessen: bei Anzeigenerstattung die Rückzahlung des Betrages durch den ermittelten Kontoinhaber beantragen.


----------



## Baloch (11 Februar 2013)

Hallo, Reducal, Vielen Dank für Ihre Beratung. Ich habe mit ihm am telefone gesprochen und auch gefragt, das kann ich das Gerät persönlich abholen. Er sagte ja und hat siene/ihre Adresse auch geschickt. Deshalb glaubte ich, dass er eine Geniune Verkäufer ist. aber nach der Überwiesen des Geldes am 10.01.2013, er sagte, dass er kann den Router nich verkaufen, weil er muss es zum Kabel Deutschland zurückzukehren. Ich sagte ok, dann überwiesen Sie mein Geld züruk. Er sagte, er überwiese das Geld züruck in 2 Wochen. Ich gab ihm 2 Wochen Zeit aber er hatt nicht überwiesen, dannach hatte ich ihm eine "Mahnung" per Post geschickt und gab ihm Zeit bis 31.01.2013. Jetzt sagt er, dass er hatt das Geld zurück überwiesen. Aber ich habe kein Geld auf meinem Konto bekommen. Und jetzt er antwortet Telefone oder sms auch nicht mehr. aber ich habe alle seine E-Mails / sms gespeichert.

Soll ich jetzt zur Polizei gehen oder soll ich den Fall an Inkassobüro geben?


----------



## Reducal (11 Februar 2013)

Inkasso könnt man probieren, funktioniert aber nur bedingt, insbesondere dann, wenn die Daten des anderen korrekt sind. Außerdem bleibt dann von den 60 € nicht mehr voile übrig.

Polizei, aber ja doch. Der hätte ja vorher schon wissen müssen, dass das Gerät angeblich nicht verkäuflich ist. Stellt sich die Frage, warum er nicht sofort das Geld wieder zurück überweist. Viele Leute, die dann über ihr Konto ermittelt werden, überweisen blitzschnell die Kohle wieder zurück (vor allem die ganz jungen), weil sie den Ärger mit den Behörden scheuen - dann aber ist es zumeist schohn zu spät. Aber egal für dich, dann hättest du eben staatliches Inkasso benutzt - das machen viele Versandunternehmen auch so.


----------



## Dramsy (17 Februar 2013)

Hallo
Ebay kleinanzeigen ist sehr unsicher was versand angeht ! Ich hole lieber die ware persönlich ab !
Es gibt prepaid Handykarten und Prepaid Kreditkarten
Und beides lässt sich anonym offizell kaufen
Beides gibts an der Tankstelle um die Ecke.
Worauf ich hinaus will ist das es betrüger auch leicht gemacht wird !
Betrüger können sich Betrag XY auf die prepaid kreditkarte überweisen lassen!
Und zudem unerkannt bleiben , mit angabe falscher daten
Es müsste mehr kontrolliert werden

Lg Hans

Lieber 1-2 Monate warten und sparen und neu im laden kaufen , dann kann auch nix passieren oder eben persönlich abholen ! Menschenverstand ist mehr als wichtig im Internet.


----------



## Hippo (17 Februar 2013)

Dramsy schrieb:


> ... Menschenverstand ist mehr als wichtig im Internet.


Wohl wahr, aber wie sagte meine Oma schon ...
Gier frißt Hirn!


----------



## loller7 (17 Februar 2013)

Das mit der Prepaid-Karte mag stimmen, war bei mir jetzt aber nicht der Fall. Oder um es auch mit einem total coolem Sprichwort meiner Omi auszudrücken: Ich hatte mehr Glück als alles andere. Die Polizei hat ganze Arbeit geleistet und ihn gefunden. Mein Geld hab ich mittlerweile auch wieder. Das muss ich noch schriftlich bestätigen und dann hat sich das.


----------



## Hippo (17 Februar 2013)

War das ein Amateur der ohne Finanzagent agiert hat oder hat man den Finanzagenten geschnappt?


----------



## loller7 (17 Februar 2013)

Ich denke Amateur.


----------



## Reducal (17 Februar 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> ....ein Amateur der ohne Finanzagent agiert hat....


Ohne den Fall zu kennen, kann man durchaus Tendenzen erkennen, wonach immer öfter Leute einfach so Geschäfte im Internet anstoßen, die nur darauf abzielen, dass zügig Kohle rein kommt, ohne je Ware liefern zu wollen. Unter den Verkäufern sind sehr oft sehr junge Leute, die zuerst gar nicht verstehen, was sie da anrichten (z. B. mit der Ausrede: ....ich wollts ja zurück zahlen) und dann notorische Berufsbetrüger, bei denen z. B. der Begriff "Beschaffungskriminalität" eine große Rolle spielt. Beide Gruppierungen sind freilich sehr einfach zu stellen, denn der Inhaber des begünstigten Kontos wird schon sagen können, wofür der eingegangene Betrag verwendet wurde - hüllt der sich in Schweigen, dann wird er es schon selbst gewesen sein. Jedenfalls pruzeln momentan allenorts die Strafbefehle nur so, vor allem für die Dödel!


----------



## Martin1985 (20 Februar 2013)

Neuer Betrug mit iMac, Canon DSLR 5D Mark ii und Mikrofon von Rode (ebay - Kleinanzeigen)

Inserat stammte zuerst aus München - Altstadt später aus Oldenburg.
Ich selbst habe dummerweise das Geld per Vorkasse überwiesen, nachdem ich mir ein Bild über den Anbieter und seine Antworten gemacht hatte.
Es klang realistisch und vertrauenerweckend. Er hielt mich dann aus "geschäftlichen Gründen" ein paar Tage hin und beschwichtigte mich mit leeren Phrasen. 

Meine Leere habe ich gelernt, doch nun folgen juristische Schritte. Ich bin in diesem Forum auf der Suche nach Geschädigten, die auf Ahmed K. hereingefallen sind. Womöglich nicht sein richtiger Name, wie ich diesen Beiträgen hier entnehmen konnte.  

Mein nächster Gang geht direkt zur Polizei, im Anschluss daran zu meinem Anwalt, es folgt ein Gespräch mit meiner Bank und dem Verbraucherschutz. Die Landessparkasse zu Oldenburg ist bereits informiert - so auch Ebay-Kleinanzeigen. 

Gibt es noch weitere Opfer dieses Betrügers? Eine Schande dieser Mensch.

Dies hier macht Mut:

Oft sehen Menschen nur den schnellen Euro – für wenig oder gar keine Arbeit. Am Ende bleiben ihnen aber nur Ärger und Kosten – und eine strafrechtliche Verurteilung noch dazu. Das gilt für alle, die ihr Konto für “leichtfertige Geldwäsche” zur Verfügung stellen. Wer so was macht, muss den Geschädigten auch noch den kompletten Schaden ersetzen. Das hat der Bundesgerichtshof entschieden. 
http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2012/12/19/wer-geld-wscht-muss-den-schaden-ersetzen/


----------



## Reducal (20 Februar 2013)

Was willst du mit anderen? Für juristische Schritte bei Betrug sind zuerst mal die Strafverfolgungsbehörden zuständig. Die werden das Konto ausermitteln und dann den Inhaber fragen, warum er dasGeld eingenommen hat. Da kämpft jeder für sich allein, die Berüchtigete Sammelklage gibt es in D nicht. Wenn dass die Mitteilung über den Ausgang des Verfahrens kommt, kann man immer noch mit einem Anwalt den Geldbetrag beim Kontoinhaber einfordern - egal, ob er der eigentliche Täter ist, oder nicht.



Martin1985 schrieb:


> ... es folgt ein Gespräch mit meiner Bank und dem Verbraucherschutz.


Du hast überwiesen, deine Bank wird wahrscheinlich nur wenig für dich tun können. Sobald der Betrag dem anderen Konto gut geschrieben ist, ist die Buchung abgeschlossen - zurück geht dann nicht mehr. Hinsichtlich Verbraucherschutz wäre das ein unnötiges Gespräch, da solche Sachen nicht deren Beratungsbereich betreffen. Das war je kein Händler im eigentlichen Sinne.


----------



## Baloch (1 März 2013)

Nach 2 Monaten, heute habe ich mein Geld zurük erhielten. Die Bank konnte mir nicht helfen. Die Mitarbeiter der Bank gesagt, dass es gibt ein möglichkeit , direkt das Geld von dem Konto des Betrügerische Verkäufer zurük holen aber nach seiner / ihrer Erlaubnis und es kostet extra 10-12 €. Ich glaube nicht das Betrügerische-verkaufer erlaubt den Bank das Geld zurük abholen. Deshalb habe ich die Polizei besucht und eine Anzeige erstattet_._ Die Polizei in Bremen hat die Polizei in Saarbrücken telefoniert, und bestätigte den Namen und die Adresse des Verkäufers und dann Anzeige erstatten. Danach hatte ich den Vekäuferin auch informiert dass ich eine Anzeige erstattet. Ich weiß nicht, ob ihn die Polizei kontaktiert, aber gestern hat sie meine Geld zurück auf meinem Konto uberwiesen


----------



## Reducal (1 März 2013)

Baloch schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob ihn die Polizei kontaktiert....


Sicher, sonst würdest du heute noch auf dein Geld warten. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass solche Halunken lieber dann doch zurück zahlen, bevor sie die Klatsche vom Statsanwalt bekommen, ist nicht gering. Immerhin begünstigt das ihr Verfahren ungemein. Allerdings ist das nur bei den eher kleinen Fischen so!


----------



## JBurghaus (3 März 2013)

Ich wurde beinahne Opfer eines Betruges bei eBay Kleinanzeigen. Die Masche ist zwar grundsätzlich bekannt, allerdings gab es in dem Fall einige Besonderheiten über die ich gerne berichten möchte:

Ich bot ein Handy zum Kauf bei eBay Kleinanzeigen an. Ein "Käufer" aus Londen meldete sich und wollte nachdem er das Geld per Vorkasse überwiesen hat, dass ich das Handy an eine Adresse in London sende. Ich sagte zu und bekam dann eine eMail von der "Bank of Amerika" dass die Zahlung eingeleitet wurde und ich einen Scan des Beleges an die Bank schicken soll, damit das Geld dann auf mein Konto überwiesen wird.

Ich habe den Käufer dann mitgeteilt, dass ich das Gerät erst versende wenn das Geld auf meinem Konto ist, weil ich grundsätzlich nur per Vorkasse versende und solche Treuhandservices nicht akzeptiere. Mein Glück, denn die eMail kam wie ich bei einem genauerem Hinsehen feststellte, nicht von "[email protected]" sondern von einer anderen eMailadresse...

Die Masche ist ja bekannt, aber in meinem Fall war sie erschreckend gut durchgezogen:

>> Der "Käufer" sprach sowohl deutsch als auch englisch. Die eMail der Bank enthielt kaum Grammatik oder Schreibfehler und erschien auf einen ersten Blick echt. Die Antworten waren nicht mit einem Übersetzungstool geschrieben, der "Käufer" sprach definitiv deutsch und englisch und antwortete auch persönlich. Das schlechte Englisch bzw. Deutsch an dem man solche Betrugsversuche meist auf den ersten Blick erkennt, war hier definitiv nicht der Fall...

>> Normal feilschen Leute bei eBay Kleinanzeigen immer auf äußerst nervige Weise um den Preis, selbst wenn eindeutig "Festpreis" angeben ist. Die Betrüger kaufen meinst einfach auch zu überhöhten Preisen ohne groß zu verhandeln, was ebenso ein auffälliges Alarmzeichen ist. Dieser "Käufer" hat sich jedoch wirklich Mühe gemacht: Er fragte zuerst nach den Versandkosten nach GB, kannte den durchschnittlichen Preis eines derartigen Handys und versuchte diesen noch etwas herunterzuhandeln um etwaige Verdachtsmomente zu zerstreuen. Ich hatte während der gesamten Korrespondenz den Eindruck, ich würde mit einen tatsächlich interessierten Käufer verhandeln.

>> Der "Käufer" begründete sehr geschickt, warum er nicht einfach per SEPA Überweisung zahlte. Dies sei wegen der unterschiedlichen Währungen nicht möglich (ich weiß nicht ob es stimmt, es klingt aber plausibel...)

Kaum hatte ich das Handy zu einem niedrigeren Preis erneut eingestellt, bekam ich gleich wieder 2 eMails dieser Sorte (einmal London, einmal Nigeria), scheinbar wird diese Masche in großen Umfang praktiziert. Ich kann wirklich jedem Verkäufer empfehlen, nur per Vorkasse zu versenden, egal wie seriös der Käufer wirkt....


----------



## Heiko (3 März 2013)

Danke für Deine Schilderung!

Das zeigt wieder mal, dass man auch vorsichtig sein muss, wenn alles irgendwie "gut" aussieht. 

Du hast genau richtig reagiert. Die Ware sollte erst verschickt werden, wenn man wirklich das Geld auf dem Konto hat.


----------



## Hippo (3 März 2013)

Heiko schrieb:


> ... wenn man wirklich das Geld auf dem Konto hat.


Ergänzung:
Obacht, die schicken auch Schecks die gefälscht sind! Die schreiben die Banken erst gut und wenn die bezogene (Auslands)Bank den Scheck nicht annimmt holen sie sich das Geld wieder.
Also Geld am Konto ist nicht gleich Geld am Konto


----------



## Heiko (3 März 2013)

Du hast das Geld erst "wirklich" auf dem Konto, wenn der Vermerk "Eingang vorbehalten" der Bank weggefallen ist. Alles andere ist noch nicht "wirklich".


----------



## Hippo (3 März 2013)

Wer liest das denn Heiko ... 
Siehe die ganzen Vorschußbetrugsfälle ...


----------



## Stern31 (7 März 2013)

NorbertM schrieb:


> Und ich dachte ich wäre der einzige der darauf reingefallen ist...
> wollte ein Sony Ericson xperia arc Silver kaufen alles lief genau so wie bei allen anderen antworten nur per mail nicht zu erreichen und die Ware kamm auch nicht Was kann man jetzt noch machen???? Bringt die Anzeige was??? und bekommt man vielleicht sein Geld wieder??? HILFEEEEEEE


 
Hallo. Hatte auch so einen Fall. Handy gekauft, bezahlz, nicht angekommen. ANzeige bei der Pol gestellt. Alle Unterlagen ausgedruckt, IP Adresse aufschreiben, Bankverbindung, Name, alles was man hat. Die Staatsanwaltschaft hat den Betrüger ausfindig gemacht, Verhandlung --> Verurteilung. Mit mir sind 10 Leute betrogen worden. Bewährungsstrafe bekommen, Geld muß zurückgezahlt werden sonst Bewährung weg.


----------



## Stern31 (7 März 2013)

Hallo.
Hatte auch so einen Fall. Handy gekauft, bezahlt, nicht angekommen. Anzeige bei der Pol gestellt. Alle Unterlagen ausgedruckt, IP Adresse aufschreiben, Bankverbindung, Name, alles was man hat. Die Staatsanwaltschaft hat den Betrüger ausfindig gemacht, Verhandlung --> Verurteilung. Mit mir sind 10 Leute betrogen worden. Bewährungsstrafe bekommen, Geld muß zurückgezahlt werden sonst Bewährung weg.
Mein Betrüger war so blöd, seinen wirklichen Namen anzugeben. Allerdings hat sie sich als Mann ausgegeben. Über die Bankverbindung und IP Adresse kann man fast alles ausfindig machen. Noch ein Tipp: Bei der Bank an die man überwiesen hat, anrufen und Druck machen. Die können das Konto überprüfen. Darauf hinweisen, das eine Anzeige läuft. Banken wollen ungerne die Pol im Haus haben.


----------



## Hippo (7 März 2013)

Stern31 schrieb:


> ... und IP Adresse kann man fast alles ausfindig machen...


Über die IP kann man mehr oder weniger gar nichts rausfinden weil die Zeit zwischen Tat und Ermittlung zuviel Zeit liegt.
Die IP-Adresse kann nicht mehr als ein Indiz sein, aber niemals ein Beweis


----------



## Stern31 (7 März 2013)

Ob die IP Adresse ein Beweis ist, liegt an der Staatsanwaltschaft. Jedenfalls kann man den ,, Tatort'' so grob lokalisieren. Bei mir wurde die Beschuldigte wahrscheinlich über die Kontonummer ausfindig gemacht. Ist mir auch egal. Ich habe meinen Erfolg und mit mir noch 9 andere Personen.
Diesen Fehler macht man nur einmal.


----------



## Hippo (7 März 2013)

Stern31 schrieb:


> Ob die IP Adresse ein Beweis ist, liegt an der Staatsanwaltschaft. Jedenfalls kann man den ,, Tatort'' so grob lokalisieren.


Meiner Red seit achtzehnhundertselbigsmal - ein Indiz
Ein Beweis ist eine unwiederlegbare Tatsache die für sich alleine reicht.



Stern31 schrieb:


> Bei mir wurde die Beschuldigte wahrscheinlich über die Kontonummer ausfindig gemacht.


Mit Sicherheit, wie sonst?



Stern31 schrieb:


> Ist mir auch egal. Ich habe meinen Erfolg und mit mir noch 9 andere Personen.


Glück gehabt daß noch Geld zu holen war. Ich kenne auch Fälle da hatte man den Täter nur der war sowas von pleite daß er den angerichteten Schaden in 100 Jahren nicht wieder gutmachen konnte.



Stern31 schrieb:


> Diesen Fehler macht man nur einmal.


DAS glaube ich Dir aufs erste Wort!

Anmerkung noch dazu - auch wenn der Täter einen Finanzagenten *) dazwischenschaltet hat man eine Chance sein Geld wiederzubekommen.
Da hat man zwar den eigentlichen Täter nicht, kommt aber mit etwas Glück aber wieder zu seinem Geld.
Oft genug sind das aber auch Menschen die gehofft hatten zu Geld zu kommen und die 10% "Provision" schon ausgegeben haben und den Löwenanteil per Western Union schon durchgereicht haben.

*) Finanzagent >>> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finanzagent


----------



## Reducal (7 März 2013)

Stern31 schrieb:


> Ob die IP Adresse ein Beweis ist, liegt an der Staatsanwaltschaft. Jedenfalls kann man den ,, Tatort'' so grob lokalisieren.


Grob lokalisieren gilt nicht - ein Tatort ist immer konkret zu bestimmen, also nur der zuordenbare, physikalische Ursprung zählt!


Stern31 schrieb:


> Bei mir wurde die Beschuldigte wahrscheinlich über die Kontonummer ausfindig gemacht.


So isses! Ist ja auch ganz einfach, da die Banken nach § 161a StPO immer Auskunft erteilen.


Stern31 schrieb:


> Ist mir auch egal.


Aber uns hier nicht! Dies hier ist ein seriöses Forum mit zutreffenden Informationen, denen sich jeder bedienen kann. Falsche Anmerkungen müssen hier korrigiert werden, sonst glaubt noch einer an den Osterhasen.


----------



## Latemoon (15 April 2013)

Es den betroffenen zwar jetzt auch nichts mehr nützen,aber wieso lässt man sich sowas nicht per Nachnahme zukommen ? Erst die hälfte bezahlen und hoffen es wird Versendet ist doch kein Schutz wie man sieht.


----------



## Hippo (15 April 2013)

Latemoon schrieb:


> ...aber wieso lässt man sich sowas nicht per Nachnahme zukommen?...


Weil das auch nicht schützt ...
http://www.marler-zeitung.de/nachri...ucker-statt-Luxus-Smartphones;art243,591784,D


----------



## BenTigger (15 April 2013)

Denn das öffnen des Päckchens ist erst gestattet, wenn die Nachnahme bezahlt wurde.
Selbst wenn der Postbote noch da ist, rückt er das Geld nicht wieder raus...


----------



## Dekadent (16 April 2013)

Servus

nach mehreren Käufen und Verkäufen wurde ich nun wohl auch Opfer von Betrug. Alles ereignete sich heute. Ich gebe mal noch keine Daten bekannt, die würden später folgen.

Also es geht um ein Smartphone. Es war um gute 50 Euro günstiger als das Gerät in Foren verkauft wird. Der Verkäufer wohnt gute 400km von mir entfernt aber das war für mich eigentlich kein Problem. Auf Nachfrage, ob das Smartphone noch zu haben sei bekam ich prompt eine Antwort dass es noch da ist und ich es gerne abholen kann. Ich habe den Versandweg mit Überweisung vorgeschlagen und das war ok. Nach der Zustimmung schickte er mir sein Kontodaten, seine Adresse und einen Personalausweisscan. Der Ausweis scheint echt zu sein da die Sicherheitsmerkmale zu sehen sind und die Ziffern auch gültig sind laut Onlinetool.

Das war für mich schon super und um nochmal sicher zu gehen, habe ich die Telefonnummer verlangt. Ich bekam auch wieder prompt die Handynummer und wir hatten den weiteren Versandvorgang abgesprochen. Er legte unerwartet auf und schrieb mir 20 Minuten später per Mail, dass er in einem Funkloch sitzt und nur vereinzelt Empfang hat. Ich hatte es nochmal versucht aber die Mailbox sprang sofort an als wäre das Handy ausgeschaltet.
Naja...ich hatte ihm meine Adresse geschickt. Er antwortete wieder innerhalb von 15 Minuten das ich ihm ein Foto oder einen Screenshot von der abgeschlossenen Überweisung senden soll. Habe ich gemacht und es kam ein kurzes "Vielen Dank" zurück. Für mich war die Sache damit gegessen und ich hatte mich anderen Sachen gewidmet. Eine Stunde später ging ich wieder an den PC und sehe 2 Mails von ihm. In Mail 1 tut er so als hätte er die Mail mit den Überweisungsscreens nicht bekommen.
In Mail 2 schrieb er dann, dass ich mich in der nächsten Stunde melden soll, ansonsten platzt der Verkauf und das Smartphone geht an einen anderen Interessenten. Ich hatte auch 2 Mails innerhalb von 40 Minuten verschickt, um seine Fristen einzuhalten aber erhielt seitdem keine Antwort mehr. Das kam mir sehr komisch vor, deswegen habe ich mit 2 erstellten Mailadressen den Verkäufer angeschrieben aber auch als vermeidlich neuer Käufer erhalte ich keine Antwort. Bei der Handynummer geht übrigens immer noch die Mailbox sofort an.

Nun möchte ich morgen auf jeden Fall meine Bank verständigen und versuchen das Geld zurück zu bekommen und über eine Online Anzeige denke ich auch schon nach.
Es kann natürlich sein, dass der Verkäufer heute Abend weg wollte und daher auch die Frist stellte. Nur dann dürfte doch trotzdem sein Handy funktionieren.

Was meint ihr dazu? Einige dürften besser in der Materie stecken.
Also ich habe von der Person: Name, Adresse, Kontodaten, Handynummer, die Angebotsseite habe ich auf meinem PC gespeichert und den Mailverlauf habe ich auch. Aber sind die Kriminellen nicht schon so weit, dass die so etwas täuschend echt fälschen können?


----------



## Hippo (17 April 2013)

Dekadent schrieb:


> ... Es war um gute 50 Euro günstiger als das Gerät in Foren verkauft wird...


Dieser Preisunterschied ist jetzt noch nicht soooo verdächtig wie die üblichen 50% oder gar das Lockangebot diverser Großhandelsfirmen



Dekadent schrieb:


> ... Nach der Zustimmung schickte er mir sein Kontodaten, seine Adresse und einen Personalausweisscan. Der Ausweis scheint echt zu sein da die Sicherheitsmerkmale zu sehen sind und die Ziffern auch gültig sind laut Onlinetool.


Woher weißt Du daß das SEIN Ausweis ist?



Dekadent schrieb:


> ... habe ich die Telefonnummer verlangt. Ich bekam auch wieder prompt die Handynummer


... und die ist erstmal Schall und Rauch



Dekadent schrieb:


> ... dass er in einem Funkloch sitzt und nur vereinzelt Empfang hat. Ich hatte es nochmal versucht aber die Mailbox sprang sofort an als wäre das Handy ausgeschaltet...


Theoretisch möglich



Dekadent schrieb:


> Naja...ich hatte ihm meine Adresse geschickt. Er antwortete wieder innerhalb von 15 Minuten das ich ihm ein Foto oder einen Screenshot von der abgeschlossenen Überweisung senden soll. Habe ich gemacht und es kam ein kurzes "Vielen Dank" zurück. Für mich war die Sache damit gegessen und ich hatte mich anderen Sachen gewidmet. Eine Stunde später ging ich wieder an den PC und sehe 2 Mails von ihm. In Mail 1 tut er so als hätte er die Mail mit den Überweisungsscreens nicht bekommen...


Höchst dubios nachdem ja alle andern Mails vorher ankamen



Dekadent schrieb:


> In Mail 2 schrieb er dann, dass ich mich in der nächsten Stunde melden soll, ansonsten platzt der Verkauf und das Smartphone geht an einen anderen Interessenten. Ich hatte auch 2 Mails innerhalb von 40 Minuten verschickt, um seine Fristen einzuhalten aber erhielt seitdem keine Antwort mehr...


Ein seriöser Geschäftspartner handelt anders



Dekadent schrieb:


> Das kam mir sehr komisch vor...


Zu Recht



Dekadent schrieb:


> deswegen habe ich mit 2 erstellten Mailadressen den Verkäufer angeschrieben aber auch als vermeidlich neuer Käufer erhalte ich keine Antwort. Bei der Handynummer geht übrigens immer noch die Mailbox sofort an...


Suspekt



Dekadent schrieb:


> Nun möchte ich morgen auf jeden Fall meine Bank verständigen und versuchen das Geld zurück zu bekommen...


Vergiß es! Das müßte mit den Teufeln aller sieben Höllen zugehen wenn Deine Bank das noch könnte.
*Ganz wichtig! Ging das Geld auf ein deutsches Konto?*



Dekadent schrieb:


> ...und über eine Online Anzeige denke ich auch schon nach...


Nicht nachdenken, sondern tun. Und zwar bei der nächsten Polizeidirektion bei der jemand sitzt der Ahnung von Internetkriminalität hat und nicht online.
Dazu alle Dir vorliegenden Unterlagen gleich in Original und einer Kopie mitnehmen



Dekadent schrieb:


> Es kann natürlich sein, dass der Verkäufer heute Abend weg wollte und daher auch die Frist stellte. Nur dann dürfte doch trotzdem sein Handy funktionieren...


Es kann auch sein daß er sich zu Fuß auf den Weg gemacht hat um Dir das Eierfon persönlich zu liefern



Dekadent schrieb:


> Was meint ihr dazu? Einige dürften besser in der Materie stecken.


Worauf Du einen lassen kannst



Dekadent schrieb:


> Also ich habe von der Person: Name, Adresse, Kontodaten, Handynummer, die Angebotsseite habe ich auf meinem PC gespeichert und den Mailverlauf habe ich auch. Aber sind die Kriminellen nicht schon so weit, dass die so etwas täuschend echt fälschen können?


Also, morgen früh sobald wie möglich zur Polizei. Denn wenn es ein deutsches Konto ist gibt es zwei Chancen für Dich wieder zu Deinem Geld zu kommen.

a) Der Typ hat Dir wirklich sein eigenes Konto gegeben und ist darüber ermittelbar *UND* die Behörden sind schnell genug zugreifen zu können *UND* das Geld ist noch vorhanden.

b) Es ist das Konto eines Finanzagenten >>> https://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Jobangebote_in_e-Mails <<< und der hat die Kohle noch nicht weitergeleitet oder hat noch genug eigene Kohle Dir Schadenersatz zu leisten.

Beide Chancen bedingen aber daß Du flott reagierst.
Sollte es ein ausländisches Konto sein kannst Du Deine Kohle mehr oder weniger chancenlos in den Wind schreiben



Dekadent schrieb:


> ...Aber sind die Kriminellen nicht schon so weit, dass die so etwas täuschend echt fälschen können?


Auf jeden Fall besser als Du es als Laie erkennen kannst.
Und wie schon angemerkt - wer sagt denn daß es sein Ausweis ist?
Deswegen soll man auch niemalsnienicht eine Ausweiskopie irgendwohin schicken auf der die Kontrollnummern, Unterschrift oder sonstige Sicherheits erkennbar sind.
Da gibts Mißbrauchsmöglichkeiten von denen träumst Du in Deinen schlimmsten Alpträumen nicht.


----------



## hauseltr (17 April 2013)

Sorry, aber mein Mitleid hält sich in Grenzen:
EBay schreibt dazu u.a.
*Schützen Sie sich vor Betrug:*

Treffen Sie sich mit Ihrem Handelspartner und übergeben Sie Ware und Geld vor Ort. Das verhindert 99% aller Betrugsversuche.
*Wie erkenne ich Betrug?*
In den meisten Betrugsfällen trifft mindestens eins der folgenden Kriterien zu:

Anfrage aus dem Ausland bzw. auf Englisch
Aufforderung zur Vorab-Bezahlung
Nutzung eines Treuhandservices, Western Union, PaySafe, MoneyGram oder Bezahlung durch Scheck
Verweigerung eines persönlichen Treffens
Die angegebene Rufnummer ist falsch oder nicht zu erreichen.
*Tipps für Käufer*

Überweisen Sie kein Geld vorab, da Betrüger keine Ware verschicken, nachdem Sie überwiesen haben.
Vertrauen Sie Ihrem Instinkt. Scheuen Sie sich nicht von einem Angebot zurückzutreten, wenn Sie irgendwelche Bedenken haben.
Zur Aufgabe einer Anzeige muss ein Verkäufer sich auf eBay Kleinanzeigen nicht registrieren. Sie haben somit keine Daten Ihres Handelspartners.
*Eine bekannte Betrugsmasche*

Sie schreiben den Anbieter an und bekunden Ihr Interesse an dem Artikel.
Sie erhalten eine vertrauenerweckende E-Mail mit einem Vorschlag zur Abwicklung.
Sie werden aufgefordert das Geld vorab zu überweisen. Der Anbieter versendet im Gegenzug angeblich die Ware.
Das Geld ist weg, aber sie erhalten niemals den Artikel.

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/sicherheitshinweise.html


----------



## Dekadent (17 April 2013)

Hallo, so ein Mist aber auch. Ich bin jetzt erst nach Hause gekommen und bin noch nicht dazu gekommen die Beweise zusammen zu tragen.

Die Handynummer geht immer noch nicht, er hatte mir geschrieben dass das Paket in 2 bis 3 Tagen verschickt weil er wohl schon mal über den Tisch gezogen wurde mit Screens. Und hier dürfte doch feststehen dass er ein Betrüger ist.


Das Konto ist bei einer deutschen Bank. 2 Fragen:

Kann ich auch schnell eine CD mit allen Beweisen brennen für die Polizei? Habe keine Farbpatronen und bekomme die Mails nicht so gut gedruckt (Email Header und der undurchsichtige Verlauf).
Und wenn das doch kein Betrüger ist, was ich aber stark vermute, kann mir etwas passieren? Weil es ist gerade mal ein Tag vergangen?

Sonst würde ich jetzt alles schnell brennen und zur nächsten Polizeistation fahren.

Und sollte ich vielleicht mal seine Bank anrufen und auf einen vermutlichen Betrug hinweisen, der von seinem Konto ausgeht oder wird das die Bank nicht interessieren. Stichwort: Geheimhaltung?


----------



## Hippo (17 April 2013)

Bank anrufen kannst, aber wenn Du der einzige bist der sich da meldet wird nicht viel passieren.
Geh zu einem Kumpel der einen guten SW-Laser hat, CDs wollen die immer nicht so sehr denke ich. Schon allein weil das Zusatzarbeit bedeutet.
Gut aber besser als nichts.


> er hatte mir geschrieben dass das Paket in 2 bis 3 Tagen verschickt weil er wohl schon mal über den Tisch gezogen wurde mit Screens


Gut - das wäre auch noch ein verständlicher Grund. Ich würde an Unbekannte auch keine Ware rausschicken wenn das Geld noch nicht da ist. Ich würde gar nicht anbieten sowas über Screenshots zu machen. Skeptisch macht mich hier nur daß sich der Kerl totstellt


----------



## Sterncheee (20 April 2013)

Das schlimme ist, der Name ist Schitt egal
Bei einer Überweisung muss nur
Konto und BLZ stimmen 

Das ist hart 
Somit ist es für Betrüger einfach


----------



## Dekadent (22 April 2013)

Hey, kleiner Zwischenbericht von mir:

Das Geld habe ich zum Glück von meiner Bank wiederbekommen. Ich habe dem Herrn nichts davon gesagt und so getan als wäre das Geld noch auf dem Weg. Und das mit der Anzeige habe ich mir auch nochmal überlegt... und nicht durchgezogen. Ich denke einfach die Beweislage ist nicht gegeben, da ich nun das Geld auch wieder habe. Jedenfalls hatte er mir jeden Tag mindestens eine Mail geschrieben, dass er das Geld noch nicht hat.

Am Freitag Morgen schrieb er mir dann, dass er nicht glauben kann dass das alles so lange dauert und er an Betrug denkt und das natürlich strafbar ist.
Am Abend kam dann die nächste Mail in der er den Verkauf abbrach und mir drohte am nächsten Tag Anzeige zu erstatten. Ich antwortete nur, dass ich mir das nicht vorstellen kann und sich der Kauf für mich auch erledigt hat.
Am Samstag Abend schrieb er mir dann, dass er bei der Polizei war.

Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich dem Kerl nicht. Nur ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht. Was ist, wenn so viele dumme Zufälle aufeinander treffen und es sich doch nicht um einen Betrüger handelt? Könnte ich mich strafbar machen, wenn ich einen Kauf vortäusche, die Ware aber nie verschickt wurde?
Ich habe ja noch die ganzen komischen Mails, ein Protokoll des Telefongesprächs und einen Kontoauszug der Beweist, dass ich das Geld überwiesen hatte und meine Bank das Geld zurückgeholt hat.


----------



## Hippo (22 April 2013)

Fairer wäre gewesen wenn Du ihm geschrieben hättest daß Du der Sache nicht mehr traust weil ...
Betrug ist es nicht, der könnte Dir höchstens zivilrechtlich was


----------



## Dekadent (22 April 2013)

Ich habe so getan, um ihn an der Angeln zu halten, sollte ich das Geld doch nicht von meiner Bank zurück zurück zu bekommen.

Hm was soll er denn zivilrechtlich einklagen? Durch einen Privatverkauf entstehen doch keine Kostenausfälle oder Schäden.


----------



## Goblin (22 April 2013)

Ein Taschendieb geht auch nicht zum Anwalt wenn er Deine Kohle nicht erwischt


----------



## Hippo (22 April 2013)

Eben ...
Außer er kann es z.B. beim nächsten Verkauf nur um den halben Preis den Du geboten hast verkaufen
Gesetzt den Fall daß er wirkich echt war


----------



## Boxxi (24 April 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe am Sonntag morgen bei eBay Kleinanzeigen einen Account gefunden, der sehr interessant war. Habe dort auch direkt den Verkäufer kontaktiert. Haben dann per Skype paar Sachen geklärt und uns auf einen Preis vereinbart. Er meinte, er würde mir die Accountdaten geben, sobald das Geld da ist. Ich hab direkt am Sonntag Abend überwiesen und das Geld müsste heute bei ihm angekommen sein. Ich habe ihn heute kontaktiert und direkt angeschrieben, dass er mir nun die Accountdaten geben soll. Er hat mir direkt die Daten gegeben und ist dann direkt offline gegangen und hat mich blockiert! Ich habe daraufhin direkt die Daten ausprobiert und natürlich waren diese falsch! Es handelst sich hierbei um virtuelle Ware! Seitdem habe ich versucht den Verkäufer zu kontaktieren und er meinte nurnoch 1) kein Kaufvertrag 2) ich würde ihn angeblich betrügen und habe die Daten geändert..

Nichts davon entspricht der Wahrheit! Ich habe nichts gemacht!
Was kann ich nun tun? Es handelt sich hierbei um virtuelle Ware..
Der Preis war 115€.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!


----------



## Hippo (24 April 2013)

Ich habe Deine Frage an die Fachabteilung weitergegeben ...
Du hast etwas wenig verwertbare Info in Deinem Post.
Außer dem Tip Anzeige zu erstatten und das ziemlich pronto kann man da nicht tun.
Und daß es keine wirklich gute Idee ist 115 € für Accountdaten auszugeben brauche ich ja wohl nicht extra erwähnen. Irgendwie hat die Jugend von heute zuviel übriges Geld wenn einem solche Ideen kommen ...


----------



## Boxxi (24 April 2013)

Ja 115€ ich weiß. Eine Menge Geld.
Ich weiß lediglich nicht, ob es was hilft Anzeige zu erstatten. Schließlich hat er ja recht, was es heißt, dass wir keinen Kaufvertrag oder ähnliches gemacht haben.
Die einzigen Informationen, die ich habe, sind seinen Namen, Kontonummer und die Bankleitzahl aus der man schließlich auch seinen Wohnort herausfinden kann.


----------



## BenTigger (24 April 2013)

Überlege, ob dir das Geld wichtiger ist, oder ob er merken soll, so nicht. Du hast die Kontonummer und gehe damit zum Anwalt. Er kann dann alles Notwendige veranlassen, dass er ihn persönlich anschreiben kann und er eine Anzeige bekommt. Du musst aber deinen Anwalt auch erst mal selbst bezahlen. Ich habe das mal durchgezogen, als meine Tochter über Skype mal mit einem anderen Mädel einen Mangahandel abschloss, aber die Bücher dann nie erhalten hat und das Mädel sich nie wieder meldete. Du glaubst gar nicht, wie schnell die plötzlich wieder online war , als bei ihr deswegen amtlicher Besuch vor der Tür stand.


----------



## Boxxi (24 April 2013)

Also sollten meine Chancen auf das Geld einigermaßen hoch sein?
Ich mein, ich bin bestimmt nicht der erste, der von diesem Betrüger übers Ohr gehauen wurde.
Ich denke mal ich werde direkt zum Anwalt gehen. Vielen Dank für die Infos! Hoffe auf Erfolg!


----------



## roadrunner (24 April 2013)

Ich habe schon diverse "Erfahrungen" bei ebay gemacht, welche sich aber allesamt finanziell im Rahmen hielten. Jetzt hat es aber wohl auch mich erwischt. Ich habe vor 2 Wochen für einen mittleren 3stelligen Betrag von einem Verkäufer namens lenasmutti ein Handy per Sofortkauf gekauft. Ich bin immer davon ausgegangen dass ebay die Angaben seiner neu angemeldeten Mitglieder prüft, und hatte auch letztes Jahr was von einem Treuhandservice für die ersten Auktion des neuen Mitglieds gelesen, um das Vertrauen in die Plattform zu stärken. Leider ist dem wohl nicht so, und so ist mein Geld per Überweisung weg und die Ware werde ich wohl nie sehen. Ich habe "nur für's Protokoll" den Verkäufer mehrfach angemahnt, und natürlich nicht eine einzige Antwort erhalten. Der "eröffnete Fall" bei ebay ist auch nur Augenwischerei, passieren wird wohl auch da nichts außer dass dieser eingestellt wird. Ich wünsche mir eine Art (online-)Pranger wo man solche kleinen Parasiten direkt anzeigen kann. Bis dahin hoffe ich dass keiner mehr auf folgende (evtl. auch erfundene) Person hereinfällt:

Petra F.
Simon-Dach-Str.
10245 Berlin


LG Ronald

[DF: Mod-Edit - siehe Nutzungsbedingungen zu Namensnennung]


----------



## Goblin (24 April 2013)

Ab zur Polizei und Anzeige erstatten. Über die Bankverbindung kann man den Besitzer ermitteln

Guck bei Klicktel wer unter der Adresse wohnt,ruf die Personen an und frag ob die P.. F.. da überhaupt wohnt


----------



## jupp11 (24 April 2013)

roadrunner schrieb:


> Simon-Dach-Str.23


Ist wie üblich eine Adresse, die zwar existiert. aber nicht die geringste Beziehung zu den angeblichen Anbieterin hat
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=berlin Simon-Dach-Str.23 &hl=de&ie=UTF8&ll=52.509887,13.455226&spn=0.007091,0.013797&sll=51.427085,7.663989&sspn=3.71973,7.064209&hnear=Simon-Dach-Straße 23, 10245 Berlin&t=m&z=16


----------



## Stevex3 (24 April 2013)

Hallo liebe Community,

wie ihr schon anhand der Überschrift lesen könnt und es euch wahrscheinlich denken könnt bin ich auf ein Betrug in Ebay Kleinanzeigen reingefallen.

Zuerst einmal sei gesagt das ich mir normalerweise die Sachen immer abhole, wenn es sich lohnt. Zudem bin ich eigentlich immer vorsichtig und handle auch nicht zu schnell, aber in diesem Fall hat mich mein Instinkt wohl getäuscht.

Also zur Story.. ich habe mich nach dem neuen Htc One in Ebay kl. erkundigt und bin dann irgendwann auf ein Artikel gestoßen, der Name des Anbieters ist Silko Sxxx, ich hab ihn zunächst angeschrieben ob man das Handy von 420 auf 400 setzen würde und fragte zudem ob er Paypal habe da ich bis jetzt immer gute Erfahrungen damit hatte.
Er Antwortete mit gutem Deutsch und ging auf mein Angebot ein, er verneinte aber die sache mit Paypal und bat mir an es per Überweisung zu tätigen mit dem Zusatz das er mir seine Personalien geben würde (die ich auch habe).

Ich blieb zunächst skeptisch und Frage nach weiteren Bildern des Handys --> Er schickte mir 3 davon das hat mich davon überzeugt das er das Handy auch wirklich besitzt nach längeren schreiben schickte er mir ein Bild auf der die Rückseite seines Personalausweises und die Vorderseite seiner Bankkarte (Commerzbank) zu sehen ist. Das 2 Bild war sein Personalausweis auf der Verpackung des Handys er bat mich um meine Nummer und rief mich gleich nach dem ich sie ihm gab an.
und wir unterhielten uns warum er das Handy verkaufen würde usw.. er klang ganz nett und seriös. Wir einigten uns darauf das ich in das Gelde Per Onlinebanking überweise und ein Screenshot als Bestätigung davon mache, er dauraufhin gleich am nächsten tag das Paket versende.

Soweit so Gut das war letzten Sonntag 21.04.
Als ich ihn dann Am Montag per Email fragte ob er das Paket versendet habe, bejate er es in einer Kurzen Email.. Seitdem habe ich kein Kontakt mehr.
Ich Fragte ihn daraufhin ob er mir die Senundungnummer gebe (da es ja ausgemacht war das Paket versicht zu versenden).
Wie gesagt keine Antwort. Heute versuchte ich ihn dann mal per Telefon zu erreichen mehrere Male, aber es ging immer sofort die Mailbox ran, das machte mich stutzig und ich versuchte mein Glück mit meiner Mutter ihrem Handy.. SCHWUPPS da kam plötzlich ein Hallo aus der anderen Seite der leitung..Ich fragte wegen dem Handy.. und es hat paar Sekunden gedauert da legte er auf und selbst unter der Nummer kann ich ihn nicht mehr erreichen.

Das war für ich der Zeitpunkt als sich meine Skepsis bewahrheitete.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau was ich tun soll.. ich habe seine ganzen Daten ob sie 100% weiß ich nicht, aber ich gehe davon aus.

Nun meine Fragen: Ist es zu früh schon zur Polizei zu gehen? Wie stehen die Chancen das ich mein geld zurück bekomme? Wie regel ich das mit dem Anwalt, der ja eigentlich teurer ist als das Handy?

Danke schonmal im vorraus für eure Hilfe 

[Modedit by Hippo: Beitrag getackert]
[Juri Mod-Edit - siehe Nutzungsbedingungen zu Namensnennung]


----------



## Hippo (24 April 2013)

1. erkenne ich daß Du nicht lesen kannst/willst sonst hättest Du den Thread hier ganz locker gefunden.
2. stehen alle Antworten auf Deine Fragen in den 122 Beiträgen über Deinem


----------



## Reducal (24 April 2013)

Stevex3 schrieb:


> Ist es zu früh schon zur Polizei zu gehen?


Nein, um so schneller, um so besser für dich. Die brauchen den Zirkus mit dem Ausweis nicht (ist wahrscheinlich eh falsch) sondern nur die Kontodaten aus der Überweisung und die Ausdrucke aus eBay-Kleinanzeigen, sowie den eMailverkehr.



Stevex3 schrieb:


> Wie regel ich das mit dem Anwalt...


Kannste dir erst mal sparen, der kommt wahrscheinlich längst nicht so weit, wie die Polizei. Erst wenn du mit dem Ergebnis nicht zu frieden bist, kannst immer noch zum Anwalt, der sich an die Ermittlungen der Behörden ranhängen kann.


----------



## Hippo (24 April 2013)

Den Anwalt braucht er u.U. schon zur Akteneinsicht (je nach Kooperation der Ermittler)


----------



## Reducal (25 April 2013)

...Akteneinsicht gibt es aber erst durch StA, nicht bei der Polizei. Die Kontoauskunft erhebt nach § 161a StPO auch die StA und nicht die Polizei. Deshalb kann geraten werden, erst mit Eingang der Mitteilung eines Geschäftszeichens der Staatsanwaltschaft oder gar einer Einstellungsverfügung einen Anwalt zu beauftragen. Damit tut der sich leichter, weil das Verfahren bereits "reif" für ihn ist - vor der erfolgreichen Kontoauskunft sind dessen Bemühungen nur wenig erfolgversprechend und die Kosten bleiben beim Gläubiger hängen. Meiner Erfahrung nach verlieren Anwälte auch recht schnell den sprotlichen Ehrgeiz in so einer geringfügigen Sache, wenn nichts geht.


----------



## BenTigger (25 April 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach verlieren Anwälte auch recht schnell den sprotlichen Ehrgeiz in so einer geringfügigen Sache, wenn nichts geht.


 
Dann würde ich meiner Erfahrung nach, mal schnell den Anwalt wechseln. Meiner ergreift grade auch bei so kleinen Sachen ein sportlicher Ehrgeiz, weil er mir, seinem Kunden, helfen will.


----------



## k4sp4l3 (26 April 2013)

hallo zusammen,

noch ein betrug aufgedeckt:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...vp-mit-rechnung/113979913-225-7750?ref=search 

Anzeigennummer: 113979913

silvija novakov
konto: 0310248000
blz:12040000
commerzbank  

Anzeige wegen vorsetzlichen Betrugs ist raus


----------



## Hippo (26 April 2013)

Anzeige ist schon nicht mehr verfügbar


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (29 April 2013)

Gestern hatte ich auch einen: auf kleinanzeigen.ebay in berlin prenzelberg bot einer eine Canon 5Dmk2 Plus 24-105L für 800.- Das ist 1200 unter Preis. Im Angebot stand auch ein skype: photo.graphica.
ich also auf skype piep den an und er antwortet erst normal. ich sage ich würde die gerne sehen und vorbeikommen, da kommt eine textwolke: we are a british company registered bla bla mit 0044701er nummer und allem was dazu gehört.
meine letzte antwort an das bürschi:

te bat ce te caci pa tine

das hat er verstanden

weg war er


----------



## Goblin (29 April 2013)

> te bat ce te caci pa tine


 
?????????????


----------



## hauseltr (29 April 2013)

Google Übersetzer meint, das sei rumänisch!


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (29 April 2013)

http://www.myinsults.com/popular-insults/romanian-insults


----------



## stephi.s (2 Mai 2013)

roadrunner schrieb:


> Ich habe schon diverse "Erfahrungen" bei ebay gemacht, welche sich aber allesamt finanziell im Rahmen hielten. Jetzt hat es aber wohl auch mich erwischt. Ich habe vor 2 Wochen für einen mittleren 3stelligen Betrag von einem Verkäufer namens lenasmutti ein Handy per Sofortkauf gekauft.


 

Hallo Ronald,
bei mir war es kein Sofortkauf sondern ersteigert, aber sonst die gleiche Geschichte. 
Ich werde jetzt auch zur Polizei gehen, und Anzeige erstatten. Große Hoffnung mache ich mir nicht, dass ich das Geld wiedersehe. Allerdings geht es mir schon rein darum, demjenigen zu zeigen, dass man bei solche Betrügereieneben nicht ganz ungeschoren davonkommt.

Name und Adresse hat man sich wohl hier zusammengesucht...
http://www.welt.de/regionales/berlin/article1108707/Wenn-Kinder-Tarzan-oder-Pumuckl-heissen.html

LG
Stephi


----------



## duricius (4 Mai 2013)

Genauso bei mir, aber ich habe es noch nicht bezahlt und werde es auch nicht bezahlen. Sie oder er, hat mir schon ein mail geschickt:
Zitiere:



> "Nein. Sie haben das Handy schon echt günstig erworben und jetzt weigern sie sich zu zahlen?!? Sie haben es unter der Voraussetzung gekauft das sie per Überweisung zahlen und haben vorher nicht gefragt ob paypal ok ist. Wenn sie nicht zahlen ist das vertragsbruch und strafbar. Es war nur Überweisung angegeben
> Und wenn sie nicht zahlen,ist das betrug"


 

Ich habe vorher geschrieben:


> Guten Abend Fr. Bxxxxt, oder soll ich lieber Fr. Fxxxxxxr schreiben?
> Was sagen Sie dazu?: bitte siehe unten - links...
> Link zu dieses Forum und ebay forum....
> Falls Sie mir ein guten Grund nennen sollen (dass ich Handy auch kriege), ich werde es --> Zahlung per Paypal/AuVito durchführen, dass heisst keine direkte Überweisung. Ich kann es nur dann direkt überweisen, wenn neues Handy bei mir zu Hause wird.
> AuVito habe schon bereits informiert über Historie in Ebay.


 
Gott sei dank, habe ich nicht Geld verloren, aber ich würde gerne sehen, dass diese Person Konsequenzen trägt. 

LG
Pavol / Paul

[Modedit by Hippo: Formatierung gefixed]


----------



## Hippo (4 Mai 2013)

Ich hoffe wir kriegen den Rest der Story auch noch erzählt ...


----------



## jupp11 (4 Mai 2013)

Man kann diese Ratschläge nicht oft genug wiederholen/zitieren
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/sicherheitshinweise.html


> Tipps für Ihre Sicherheit
> Schützen Sie sich vor Betrug:
> 
> *Treffen Sie sich mit Ihrem Handelspartner und übergeben Sie Ware und Geld vor Ort. Das verhindert 99% aller Betrugsversuche.*
> ...


----------



## Jogibär (4 Mai 2013)

hallo. Ich habe auch schon einmal geld auf dieses konto überwiesen und habe es aber zurück bekommen. Ich habe einen persönlichen brief an die dame gesendet und diese wusste wirklich von gar nichts. Es handelt sich dabei um ein Sparkonto und sie hat dafür nie kontoauszüge abgehoben, erst bei einem treffen mit mir,weil sie es nicht glauben wollte. es handelt sich um einen betrüger der die bankdaten der dame benutzt und geld auf ihr konto zahlt,damit sie einen schlechten ruft hat, wohl persönliche rachegründe. gegen dieses herren wird auch schon ermittelt. also ich rate dir, dass du einen brief schreibst und sie wird auch dir das geld zurück zahlen. Sie selbst ist auf mich zugegangen und hat sich sogar persönlich mit mir getroffen und hat mir auch ihren personalausweis gezeigt und dieser, sah ganz anders aus und mittlerweile wohnt sie auch nicht mehr dort. Nehm kontakt auf und rate ihr, dass konto sperren zu lassen. du solltest sie nicht öffentlich als betrügerin bezeichnen, denn sie selbst ist auch opfer. dahinter steckt ein Herr A.B. aus Berlin.


[Modedit by Hippo: Klarname gekürzt. Wie richtig erkannt ist der zu 99% geklaut und würdet ihr euren Namen im Zusammenhang mit Betrug lesen wollen?]


----------



## GhiaX (4 Mai 2013)

bin auch auf einen reingefallen, antwortet seid der überweisung nicht mehr...
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...c2-4gb-ddr5-neu/116210469-225-7840?ref=search


----------



## jupp11 (4 Mai 2013)

Man kann diese Ratschläge nicht oft genug wiederholen/zitieren
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/sicherheitshinweise.html


> Tipps für Ihre Sicherheit
> Schützen Sie sich vor Betrug:
> 
> Treffen Sie sich mit Ihrem Handelspartner und übergeben Sie Ware und Geld vor Ort. Das verhindert 99% aller Betrugsversuche.
> ...


----------



## GhiaX (4 Mai 2013)

das hilft mir auch nicht weiter, wichtig wäre für mich ob das konto jemand kennt der auch schon zahlungen darauf vorgenommen hat...


----------



## Reducal (4 Mai 2013)

GhiaX schrieb:


> ...wichtig wäre für mich ob das konto jemand kennt ...


Welches? Und warum ist das wichtig für dich? Wenn du überwiesen hast, ist der Betrag beim Empfänger und niemand kann ihn dir mal eben so dort zurück holen.


----------



## GhiaX (4 Mai 2013)

dalibor miskovic

kontonummer: 1062737748
BlZ: 10050000
Berliner Sparkasse


----------



## Reducal (4 Mai 2013)

Wenn du den Artikel nicht bekommst, dann erstatte zumindest eine Anzeige bei deiner Polizei und lege dort einen Nachweis aus der Überweisung auf das Konto, einen Ausdruck vom Angebot und den bisherigen eMailverkehr vor. Mehr kann man an dieser Stelle erst einmal nicht tun.


----------



## GhiaX (4 Mai 2013)

okay das werde ich tun, danke


----------



## AminahMinah (4 Mai 2013)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...chwarz-spielkonsole/114663272-279-1250?ref=wl

Hat 170€ von mir und antwortet seit dem mir nicht mehr. Haben ein neues acc gemacht und angeschrieben. Da hats keine 5 min gedauert und er hatte geantwortet. Er macht bei jedem 170€

J.S.
Kontonr 57577835
Blz47853520
Spk wiedenbrück


[Modedit by Hippo: Klarname gekürzt. Wie richtig erkannt ist der zu 99% geklaut und würdet ihr euren Namen im Zusammenhang mit Betrug lesen wollen?]


----------



## Goblin (4 Mai 2013)

Ja ab zur Polizei....


----------



## nich-mit-mir (4 Mai 2013)

Schon etwas seltsam, die Bank ist in (Rheda)-Wiedenbrück und der Standort der Wii soll in Schlangen sein. Das sind rund 70 km Differenz...


----------



## AminahMinah (4 Mai 2013)

Goblin schrieb:


> Ja ab zur Polizei....


Ja klaro das wird diorelt morgen gemacht.  aber wollte auch erstmal andere warnen


----------



## GhiaX (5 Mai 2013)

ich habe über eine andere anfrage bei ihm jetzt mehrere informationen bekommen, er hat mir sogar ein bild von seinem ausweis und seiner bankkarte geschickt, können diese sachen auch gefälscht sein?


----------



## jupp11 (5 Mai 2013)

GhiaX schrieb:


> er hat mir sogar ein bild von seinem ausweis und seiner bankkarte geschickt, können diese sachen auch gefälscht sein?


Es gibt kaum etwas was leichter ist


----------



## GhiaX (5 Mai 2013)

kann ich die bilder hier anhängen?


----------



## Reducal (5 Mai 2013)

GhiaX schrieb:


> .... ein bild von seinem ausweis und seiner bankkarte geschickt, können diese sachen auch gefälscht sein?


Freilich, nur wenn einer seine eingescannte Bankkarte mitschickt und du z. B. auf genau das Konto eingezahlt hast, dann könnte es sein, dass beides wirklich dem Verkäufer gehört. Es gibt Leute, denen ist alles Sch... egal, die nehmen mit vollem Datensatz in Kauf, dass man ihnen die Hammelbeine lang ziehen könnte. Die kommen dann mit irgend welchen Ausreden daher und schwups können sie das Geld einfach beahlten. Manche machen dann auch Teilzahlungsangebote für eine Erstattung und in der Zwischenzeit wird feucht fröhlich weiter verhökert, was gar nicht zum Verkauf steht.


----------



## CRS87 (5 Mai 2013)

Hab wohl leider auch einen erwischt. Ging um Pioneer CDJ 900 (2 Stück für 1400€ was nur knapp unter dem normalen Gebraucht-preis liegt)

Kontakt war sehr freundlich und seriös, hat Abholung angeboten aber ich war dumm und wollte nicht so weit fahren. Er stimmte einer Splittung des Betrags (50% vorher, 50% bei Erhalt) unter der Bedingung zu, dass er zur Absicherung meine Kontaktdaten bekommt (wie gesagt, alles schon eher seriös).

Nach der Überweisung (19.04.) flachte der Kontakt etwas ab, er hat aber immer geantwortet und vertröstete mich von einem Tag auf den Nächsten, er würde das Paket nach der Arbeit abschicken, wenn die Post noch geöffnet hat .. sonst am nächsten Morgen.
Die letzte Mail mit genau diesem Inhalt bekam ich am 26.04., seit dem keine Antworten mehr. Hab ihm entsprechend ne Frist gesetzt und mit rechtlichen Schritten gedroht, keine Reaktion.
Anzeige wurde gestern/heute bei Kleinanzeigen rausgenommen.

Mail-Verlauf, Überweisungsnachweis und alle Daten, die ich von Ihm habe gingen an meinen Anwalt. Wenn ich bis morgen keine Reaktion bekomm, folgt die Strafanzeige.


S. H.
Yahoo Mail-Addy
Als Artikelstandort angegeben: 16259 Bad Freienwalde


Konto:
S. H.
Postbank
Kontonr:
792...
Bankleitzahl:
20010020


Wahrscheinlich hätte mich das Konto bei der Postbank Hamburg (mehrere hundert km weg) spätestens stutzig machen müssen ..

Noch jemand Erfahrung mit dem Herren gemacht? Ich hab noch die Hoffnung dass "nur" nen Krankenhausaufenthalt oder was auch immer der Grund ist, aber ich glaub nichtmehr dran.''


[Modedit by Hippo: Klarname gekürzt. Wie richtig erkannt ist der zu 99% geklaut und würdet ihr euren Namen im Zusammenhang mit Betrug lesen wollen?]


----------



## GhiaX (5 Mai 2013)

Sein Deutscher ausweis liegt wie er sagte beim kosulat... aber die daten von der karte stimmen auch mit denen überein wohin ich das geld überwiesen habe. gehe morgen gleich zur polizei mit all dem und werde ihnen alles schildern


----------



## Reducal (5 Mai 2013)

Wetten, dass das konto auch auf den Misdingsda läuft? Nur, Zugriff hat der bestimmt keinen darauf. Der sitzt mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit irgendwo in Serbien und die Daten samt Ausweis verwenden andere. Das Geld wird mit tief ins Gesicht gezogenem Capi an deutschen Bankautomaten abgehoben oder gleich online per SEPA ins Ausland überwiesen.

Anzeige, ja - auf jeden Fall! Allerdings dürfte die nur wenig erfolgversprechend sein.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (6 Mai 2013)

Ohne Eure Strafanzeigen wird sich nie was ändern! Die Dunkelziffer ist viel zu hoch..... Schämt Euch nicht! Macht Anzeigen! Die Mühlen der Justiz mahlen langsam aber sie mahlen....Eines Tages kommt ein Brief vom Gericht in Ramnicu Valcea und Ihr wundert Euch


----------



## GhiaX (6 Mai 2013)

Kann euch ja mal Bescheid geben was die heute von der Polizei zu mir sagen. Mein Kumpel arbeitet bei der Polizei aber auch er hat gesagt das es nicht wirklich Zu einer Verfolgung kommt. Der Täter wird wie in den meisten Fällen nicht mal was von einer Anzeige mitbekommen...


----------



## Reducal (6 Mai 2013)

GhiaX schrieb:


> Kann euch ja mal Bescheid geben was die heute von der Polizei zu mir sagen.


Außer Hallo, Aufnahme und Tschüß wird da nicht viel sein, der Rest ist der Kreativität des Beamten vorbehalten. In der Regel läuft es so, dass so eine Anzeige zeitnah einer Staatsanwaltschaft vorgelegt und zumindest mal das Konto ausermittelt wird. Doch selbst das hat mit der Polizeiarbeit schon nichts mehr zu tun. Wenn dann die Kontoauskunft verfügbar ist, konzentriert man sich auf den Inhaber. Hat der eine Adresse im Ausland, dann kommen nur die fleißigen Staatsanwälte mit der Ermittlung weiter, üblicher Weise werden Fälle bei geringem Schaden an dieser Stelle eingestellt und die Täter können die Beute unbehelligt behalten. Anders sieht es aus, wenn eben die fleißigen Staatsanwälte weiter bohren - doch von den Bohrungen erfährt ein Anzeigeerstatter in der Regel nichts.


----------



## GhiaX (6 Mai 2013)

Und wenn natürlich mehrere anzeigen gegen ihn vorlegen...


----------



## Reducal (6 Mai 2013)

GhiaX schrieb:


> Und wenn natürlich mehrere anzeigen gegen ihn vorlegen...


...brauchts immer noch den fleißigen Staatsanwalt.


----------



## BenTigger (6 Mai 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> ...brauchts immer noch den fleißigen Staatsanwalt.


der dann aber vielleicht auch noch versetzt wird, wenn er zu fleissig ist und seinen Vorgesetzten zu viel Arbeit vorlegt.


----------



## Reducal (6 Mai 2013)

...keine Angst, wir haben es hier ja womöglich mit Berlin zu tun. Dort kann meiner Erfahrung nach zu viel Fleiß nicht erwartet werden.


----------



## cls85 (7 Mai 2013)

CRS87 schrieb:


> Noch jemand Erfahrung mit dem Herren gemacht? Ich hab noch die Hoffnung dass "nur" nen Krankenhausaufenthalt oder was auch immer der Grund ist, aber ich glaub nichtmehr dran.


Ich wahrscheinlich auch. Schreib mal [Mailaddi entfernt]

[Modedit by Hippo: Überflüssigen Fullquote entfernt und Mailadresse entfernt.
Kontaktaufnahme nur über PN (hier "Unterhaltung" genannt).
Nutzungsbedingungen bitte beachten!]


----------



## hunterboy (8 Mai 2013)

Auch ich bin einem (mehreren?) Betrügern auf den Leim gegangen, die sich als S.H. ausgegeben haben. Ich vermute jedoch eine gefälschte oder gestohlene Identität. Da ich sehr vorsichtig bin und die Masche derart clever war, möchte ich sie schildern: Ein Lapotop sollte es werden. Die Beschreibung war sehr detailiert. Ich nahm Kontakt mit dem Verkäufer auf, der mir anbot, mich unter seiner Festnetznummer zurückzurufen. Das Einzige, was mir hätte damals auffallen müssen: Er bat mich direkt an seine Mail zu schreiben, da das Ebay Kleinanzeigen Mailsystem Mails verliert. Ich rief ihn - wie gesagt unter seiner Festnetznummer an, die auch im Telefonbuch steht - und er wollte eigentlich gar nicht versenden; d.h. er bestand auf einen Kaufvertrag und die Zusendung seines Personalausweises in Kopie. Beides erhielt ich und überwies das Geld. Danach erhielt ich am anderen Tag umegehnd eine Tracking Nummer, die mich stutzig machte (Packet liegt zur Abholung bereit). Ich recherchierte die Bankdaten. Sein Wohnsitz Karlshagen und die BLZ der Deutschen Bank (hier Berlin) lagen zu weit auseinander. Google brachte mich dann auf diese Seite und wie an den Suchbegriffen unten sehe, operieren der oder die Täter mit verschiedenen Adressen.

Nachtrag: Offenbar wird mit dem Namen S.H. und mehreren gefälschten Ausweiskopien Abzocke im großen Stil betrieben, wie ich soeben durch weitere Geschädigte erfahren habe...Dank dieser Seite...


[Modedit by Hippo: Klarname gekürzt. Wie richtig erkannt ist der zu 99% geklaut und würdet ihr euren Namen im Zusammenhang mit Betrug lesen wollen?]


----------



## Timmo (10 Mai 2013)

CRS87 schrieb:


> Hab wohl leider auch einen erwischt. Ging um Pioneer CDJ 900 (2 Stück für 1400€ was nur knapp unter dem normalen Gebraucht-preis liegt)
> 
> Kontakt war sehr freundlich und seriös, hat Abholung angeboten aber ich war dumm und wollte nicht so weit fahren. Er stimmte einer Splittung des Betrags (50% vorher, 50% bei Erhalt) unter der Bedingung zu, dass er zur Absicherung meine Kontaktdaten bekommt (wie gesagt, alles schon eher seriös).....


 

Hallo zusammen,

mich traf gerade der Schlag, als ich die Beiträge zum Thema "S.H." gelesen habe!
Ich habe ebenso die "günstigen" CDJ 900 bei ebay Kleinanzeigen von Ihm gekauft, mir wurde ebenso Abholung angeboten, alles seriös... usw. dachte ich mir!

Bin bis vor kurzem auch noch von einem unerwarteten Unfall etc. ausgegangen, aber nachdem ich das hier lese könnte ich kotzen!!
Habe die Sache seit gestern meinem Vater (Rechtsanwalt) übergeben, Strafanzeige folgt am Montag!

Habt ihr bisher neues in der Sache erfahren??

Ich bin wirklich in der Regel äußerst vorsichtig in solchen Vorkassengeschäften, aber wie es immer so ist... gerade das eine Mal, alles wirkt so seriös... und dann direkt an so einen geraten!!! Wirklich zum kotzen!!

Grüße
Timo


[Modedit by Hippo: Klarname gekürzt. Wie richtig erkannt ist der zu 99% geklaut und würdet ihr euren Namen im Zusammenhang mit Betrug lesen wollen?]


----------



## Hippo (10 Mai 2013)

Ich möcht´ ja nicht unken, aber bei der Beichte hätte ich Mäuschen sein wollen ...


----------



## nich-mit-mir (11 Mai 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Ich möcht´ ja nicht unken, aber bei der Beichte hätte ich Mäuschen sein wollen ...


 
Um mit Theo Lingen zu sprechen: "Bist Du eine fiese Möpp"...


----------



## Hippo (11 Mai 2013)

*abbanichverraten*


----------



## lutz83 (13 Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin leider auch auf S.H. reingefallen,

mir hat er einen Cdj 2000 für 900€ verkauft,

auch mit Anzahlung, dann wollt ich den player abholen, da hat er mir sehr spät geantwortet das er lange arbeiten muss usw..

hatte auch einen kaufvertrag der auf eine adresse in templin ausgestellt war.

Anzeige läuft, seine Bank die Postbank Hamburg hatte es mir geraten, da auf sein konto schon mehrere anfragen wegen betruges laufen.

*s


[Modedit by Hippo: Klarname gekürzt. Wie richtig erkannt ist der zu 99% geklaut und würdet ihr euren Namen im Zusammenhang mit Betrug lesen wollen?]


----------



## hauseltr (13 Mai 2013)

nich-mit-mir schrieb:


> Um mit Theo Lingen zu sprechen: "Bist Du eine fiese Möpp"...


 
Theo Lingen? Wohl eher nicht.  So etwas sagt eher ein Willy Millowitsch.


----------



## nich-mit-mir (13 Mai 2013)

hauseltr schrieb:


> Theo Lingen? Wohl eher nicht. So etwas sagt eher ein Willy Millowitsch.


Nur ich kenne das aus einem Film mit Theo Lingen. Auch wenn das ein Kölner Ausdruck und der Willy eine Lokalgröße war. Fiese Möpp heißt übersetzt übrigens; "widerlicher Mensch"


----------



## Ragusa (14 Mai 2013)

Hättest ja dein geld zurückbuchen können.Gleich.


----------



## Hippo (14 Mai 2013)

Ragusa schrieb:


> Hättest ja dein geld zurückbuchen können.Gleich.


Wer hat Dir denn DEN Floh ins Ohr gesetzt?
Rückbuchen geht bei unberechtigten Lastschriften aber nicht wenn ich selber überweise.
Da müßte ich ein Riesenglück haben daß ich

a) während der Geschäftszeiten überweise
b) unmittelbar danach (max 5 Minuten etwa) meinen Fehler bemerke
c) es innerhalb dieser 5 Min auch noch einen vom Onlinebanking der Bank ans Telefon kriege und den dazu bringe den Anker zu schmeißen.

Ansonsten >>> Kohle fodd ...


----------



## Punkbuster (15 Mai 2013)

Guten Tag,

auch ich bin aus *S. H.* hereingefallen. Ich wollte ein Lenovo Notebook auf Ebay Kleinanzeigen bei Ihm kaufen. Er sendete mir einen Personalausweis und einen Kaufvertrag zu. Ich überwies das Geld und erhielt eine DHL Trackingnummer. Die sich allerdings nicht aktualisierte.
Es folgten Ausreden und Versprechungen, dass das Notebook bald losgeschickt wird. Nach einer weiteren Woche warten kam ich auf die Idee den Namen zu googlen.
Und siehe da - Ebay Betrüger!!! Der Frust ist groß! Habe heute bei der Polizei Strafanzeige erstattet.

*Jeder der auf solch Betrüger hereingefallen ist, sollte dies unverzüglich der Polizei melden!*

MfG Punkbuster


[Modedit by Hippo: Klarname gekürzt. Wie richtig erkannt ist der zu 99% geklaut und würdet ihr euren Namen im Zusammenhang mit Betrug lesen wollen?]


----------



## CRS87 (15 Mai 2013)

Punkbuster schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> auch ich bin aus *S. H.* hereingefallen.
> [Modedit by Hippo: überflüssiger Fullquote gelöscht]


 

Ich glaub exakt den gleiche Fall + gleiche Masche hat er auch bei jemand anderem gemacht. Inklusive Kaufvertrag etc pp.


[Modedit by Hippo: Klarname gekürzt. Wie richtig erkannt ist der zu 99% geklaut und würdet ihr euren Namen im Zusammenhang mit Betrug lesen wollen?]


----------



## bastiyvi (16 Mai 2013)

Ebay Kleinanzeigen einer gtx 680 für 330 € wer hat damit Erfahrung? Von Dalibor Miskovic
Scheint mir ein Betrüger zu sein


----------



## Hippo (16 Mai 2013)

Ein bißchen mehr "Butter bei die Fische" wäre der Beantwortung nicht hinderlich ...


----------



## bastiyvi (16 Mai 2013)

GhiaX schrieb:


> dalibor miskovverfügbaronummer: 1062737748
> BlZ: 10050000
> Berliner Sparkasse



Genau das konto kenn ich seit gestern anzeige nicht mehr verfügbar und sogar noch ne 2.kontonummer bei ner anderen bank hat der mir geschickt

konto: 665715900 blz: 10070024 deutsche bank noch ein konto von Dalibor Miskovic


----------



## Hippo (16 Mai 2013)

Und wie ist Dein Fall abgelaufen, laß Dir doch nicht alles aus der Nase ziehen ...


----------



## bastiyvi (16 Mai 2013)

Habe ihn angeschrieben und er sagte per Nachnahme dauert ihm zu lange und ja mein gefühl sagte mir nein mein freund ja erst schickte er mir Kontonummer von berliner Sparkasse dann von der deutschen bank auf einmal der standort war angeblich Treplin burgwallstr.12 haha ich habe meine und seine bank angerufen aber wie wir wissen geht nix rückgängig zu machen



Reducal schrieb:


> Welches? Und warum ist das wichtig für dich? Wenn du überwiesen hast, ist raus gekommen?  beim Empfänger und niemand kann ihn dir mal eben so dort zurück holen.


Ich habe bei der bank angerufen bringt auch nichts erstmal mit polizei ist erstmal der weg glaube ich was ist bei dir rausgekomm



			
				Ghiraus 365390 schrieb:
			
		

> Sein Deutscher ausweis liegt wie er sagte beim kosulat... aber die daten von der karte stimmen auch mit denen überein wohin ich das geld überwiesen habe. gehe morgen gleich zur polizei mit all dem und werde ihnen alles schildern


Was ist da rausgekomm? Interessiert mich da ich auch auf ihn gestoßen bin leider.


----------



## bastiyvi (16 Mai 2013)

Habe die 330 überwiesen uns seitdem kommt nix mehr Anzeige is rausgenommen und nun ja und nun glaub ich an nix gutes mehr er schrieb das ein screen shot von der überweisung reicht und er würde es sofort versenden


----------



## Hippo (16 Mai 2013)

Tja letzte hoffnung gehe zu polizei anzeigen machen und dann hoffendass das geldnoch auf kontoist dass pol da dir info gibt und dann mal schau ob nicht rechtschreibung gut besser für lesen sein kann


----------



## bastiyvi (16 Mai 2013)

Ja das werde ich wohl tun müssen.  Rechtschreibung was is das?


----------



## Hippo (16 Mai 2013)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rechtschreibung
https://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/SoS


----------



## bastiyvi (16 Mai 2013)

Danke,aber das bringt uns hier auch nicht weiter.


----------



## BenTigger (16 Mai 2013)

Oh Hippo, er macht keine Rechtschreibfehler..
Er:


----------



## Hippo (16 Mai 2013)

bastiyvi schrieb:


> Danke,aber das bringt uns hier auch nicht weiter.


Dou i kunn fei meinere Roudschleech a wergli in mein Dialeggd schraim wäis der Digger groud furgschloong hodd, A su wäi dou edzerdla fur mein Gschraibsl hogger doust is dei Gwaaf fer unnerer Leid zu lesn. Un wäis bein andischbäm a schreim - dou willzd wos fu unnerer Leid, ned mir fo dir.


----------



## BenTigger (16 Mai 2013)

Hippo, warum antwortest du nicht immer im Dialekt, wenn Hilfesuchenden es nicht für nötig halten, uns Helfenden das hilfegeben durch leicht verständliches geschreibsel erleichtern damit wir nicht viel Zeit mit der Entzifferung der Nachrichten verbringen müssen?

Dann sollten sie bei den Antworten wenigstens auch was tun müssen...


----------



## CRS87 (16 Mai 2013)

Wenn ich mich nicht Irre, wurde bei den H.-Fällen auch mal die Adresse in Treplin genannt (Burgwallstr. 12). Ich hab die Daten von fast allen Fällen zuhause aufm Rechner und schau später mal durch. (Auch wenn ich so langsam selbst nichtmehr durch sehe )


[Modedit by Hippo: Klarname gekürzt. Wie richtig erkannt ist der zu 99% geklaut und würdet ihr euren Namen im Zusammenhang mit Betrug lesen wollen?]


----------



## bastiyvi (16 Mai 2013)

Das wäre super,aber dei so viel Betrug kann man nicht mehr durchsehen. Und leider fallen wir drauf rein. Man geht leider nur vomgesunden Menschenverstand aus was sich aber als negativ beweist.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (16 Mai 2013)

Auf Kleinanzeigen steht nun wirklich jedesmal DICK UND FETT, dass man persönlich abholen soll.


----------



## bastiyvi (16 Mai 2013)

Ja das stimmt auch aber schlaue Ratschläge helfen den Betrogenen nicht weiter


----------



## Hippo (16 Mai 2013)

Aber Leuten die vielleicht VORHER googeln, die z.B. lesen immer wieder daß man den Ebayhinweis, speziell der Selbstabholung unbedingt beachten soll.
Und die Opfer sollten die schlauen Ratschläge weiterverbreiten daß es ZUKÜNFTIG weniger Opfer gibt.


----------



## bastiyvi (16 Mai 2013)

Genau vorher googeln ist sehr schlau. Weniger Opfer? Der beste Fall wäre gar keine Opfer mehr


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (16 Mai 2013)

Aber das ist doch gerade das Gute an Kleinanzeigen: man sucht im Umkreis, fährt hin und macht cashum ad crallum. Bevor es diese grauenhafte gierpain Krankheit mit ihrem Vorkassezwangsgesetz gab, hat man doch auch nicht auf eine Annonce in der Zeitung hin, einfach Vorkasse weggeschickt. Gierpain ist jetzt 15 -18 Jahre alt, davor gabs diesen Massenhaften Vorkassebetrug nicht. Der ist sozusagen von gierpain erfunden und auch noch gesetzlich durchgesetzt worden, das muss man sich mal klarmachen!
Der Volkswirtschaftliche Schaden dieser Sekte ist unmessbar!
Die gezielte Gehirnwäsche in Richtung Vorkasse war erfolgreich!


----------



## Hippo (16 Mai 2013)

Guter Plan!


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (16 Mai 2013)

Ich brate meine Fische auch gerne in gutem Olivenöl. Im Moment sind aber Spargel besonders lecker mit Butter.

@hippo war das jetzt Steirisch oder Kärntnerisch?


----------



## bastiyvi (16 Mai 2013)

Leider haben Sie Recht und es wird weiter gehen und ja danach ist man schlauer. Leider wusste ich es was passieren kann, da ich auch versende und aber keine kriminelle Energie habe. Dafür gibt es eben leider solche Menschen die es ausnutzen. Ich werde mal sehen was bei der Polizei raus kommt. Sicher nicht viel aber Anzeige muss sein damit es für weitere Fälle hifreich sein kann.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (16 Mai 2013)

Ja Anzeige ist gut! Gestern sass unser Innenvermister vor den Mikros der "Presse" und das Wort "Dunkelziffer" fiel alle paar Minuten.
Dunkelziffer sind diejenigen, die nix anzeigen, das sind wohl immer noch um die 30%...


----------



## bastiyvi (16 Mai 2013)

Ich glaube das sind die die sich schämen, oder denken es bringt nichts was ja auch der Fall ist meistens. Aber wenn immer Anzeigen gemacht werden, dadurch kommen sie denen irgendwann auf die Schliche. Und grad bei so einem Betrug gibt es doch bestimmt einen Kopf und viele kleine Helfer wenn ich mir dieses Bild von dem Ausweis anschaue.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (16 Mai 2013)

Der Ausweis ist von einem Dummerle, der ihn im Indernett versandt hat, der ist sozusagen Identitätsmissbrauchs Opfer. Aber die Konten sind wichtig. follow the money...


----------



## bastiyvi (16 Mai 2013)

Na klasse ist schon krass ich folge dem Geld vielleicht ist auf dem Konto schon was negatives drauf. Hab überall angerufen mal schauen Polizei ist auch informiert. Mehr kann ich nicht tun außer nie wieder sowas doofes zu machen.


----------



## nich-mit-mir (16 Mai 2013)

wrdlbrmpfts schrieb:


> Auf Kleinanzeigen steht nun wirklich jedesmal DICK UND FETT, dass man persönlich abholen soll.


Hilft aber auch nicht immer. z.B. wenn man an einen Dreiecksbetrug gerät. Hier wurde mal so ein Fall beschrieben, finde den aber nicht


----------



## Hippo (16 Mai 2013)

Das KANN auch wieder zum Geld führen.
Dann hat eben der Finanzagent die Arschkarte.
Den letzten beißen die Hunde ...
... sofern der letzte Hund noch Geld locker machen kann ...

https://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Jobangebote_in_e-Mails


----------



## Hippo (16 Mai 2013)

Keine Ahnung - bin Franke


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (16 Mai 2013)

Wie Dreiecksbetrug bei cashum ad crallum ablaufen soll würde mich mal interessieren....
Normalerweise ist bei Dreieck immer ein elektronischer Zahlungsdienstleister wie e-gold oder u-kash, gerne auch payqual oder w-union, im Spiel. Manchmal auch ganz normales Bankkonto. Ich rede aber nicht von Vorkasse sondern von Zug um Zug: Ware gegen Bargeld. Das ist schliesslich der Sinn von Kleinanzeigen (dachte ich jedenfalls).
Klar: im Moment der Bargeldübergabe kann ein Dritter die Scheine aus der Hand reissen und sprinten, das war aber glaube ich, nicht gemeint.
Bei Auto An-und-Verkauf gerade im höheren Bereich gabs auch schon mal eine Beule am Hinterkopf, weswegen man zu solchen Treffen nie alleine fahren sollte!
Auch beliebt sind manipulierte Tachos an teuren Autos.
Die Westafrikaner verschicken immernoch ihre Schecks mit "upps da hat doch meine Sekretärin ihnen jetzt 10.000€ zuviel geschickt" und die Roma aus Mailand machen immernoch ihren rip deal.
Wenn man alle diese Maschen kennt, kann eigentlich nix passieren.


----------



## Goblin (16 Mai 2013)

bastiyvi schrieb:


> Danke,aber das bringt uns hier auch nicht weiter.


 
Nee,aber das erleichtert das Lesen ungemein. Und die Gefahr an Augenkrebs zu erkranken sinkt erheblich


----------



## juw (16 Mai 2013)

@GhiaX

Ich bin offenbar ebenfalls auf denselben "Herren" reingefallen, mit identischen Kontendaten:

dalibor miskovic

kontonummer: 1062737748
BlZ: 10050000
Berliner Sparkasse


Glücklicherweise konnte ich noch schnell genug reagieren und habe ebenfalls Anzeige erstattet, die Berliner Sparkasse hat das besagte Konto eingefroren. Das Geld war sogar noch da, und die Bank zeigte sich recht zuversichtlich, dass ich mit einem Überweisungrückerstattungsantrag daher wohl Erfolg haben dürfte.

Ich hatte am selben Tag noch eine eMail an den "Verkäufer" geschickt mit Hinweis auf eine Strafanzeige, interessanterweise bekam ich dann Abends (nach bereits erfolgter Sperrung des Kontos) folgende ämusierende kurze Antwort:

"hallo könnten sie bitte versuchen das geld zurück zu zihen da ich gemerkt habe das ich in minus auf der karte bin wäre echt super mfg... "

Der Sachbearbeiter hat sich weggeschmissen, wir vermuten dass das Konto Abends geleert werden sollte, jedoch durch die Sperrung eben erfolglos. Andererseits fand ich es erstaunlich, überhaupt noch eine Antwort bekommen zu haben...


Ihre Anzeige ist ja offenbar nun knapp zwei Wochen her, hat sich daraus bereits etwas ergeben? Ich würde dem Komissariat gerne auch die Informationen zu Ihrem Fall zugänglich machen. Wären Sie bereit, mir dazu das Aktenzeichen Ihrer Strafanzeige mitzuteilen (hier oder über die Private Nachricht Funktion)?

Die Polizei schien mir nicht sicher, dass die Anzeige durch die Staatsanwaltschaft wirklich verfolgt würde, wohl aufgrund des "Aufwands" und geringen Erfolgsaussichten. Vielleicht hilft es ja, wenn sich mehrere Betroffene "zusammenschließen".


----------



## Goblin (16 Mai 2013)

Wie blöd muss man sein um für sowas sein eigenes Konto zu benutzen 

Wünsche euch allen viel Glück ! Hoffe ihr habt eure Kohle bald wieder




> hallo könnten sie bitte versuchen das geld zurück zu zihen da ich gemerkt habe das ich in minus auf der karte bin wäre echt super mfg


 
Da hat wohl jemand die Hose voll bis oben hin


----------



## bastiyvi (16 Mai 2013)

@juw
Ich bin ebenfalls auf diesen herren gestoßen er hat mir noch eine andere Kontonummer mitgeteilt
aber leider hatte ich das geld bereits gestern überwieden auf die Berliner Sparkasse nun habe ich meine und seine Bank angerufen aber ohne Erfolg. Meine Bank versucht es zurück zu holen.Da haben sie Glück gehabt ich hoffe ich erreiche auch was bei der Polizei war ich ebenfalls.


----------



## juw (16 Mai 2013)

> Da hat wohl jemand die Hose voll bis oben hin


 
Na, ich weiß nicht - würde eher bezweiflen, dass das Konto wirklich auf den Täter zurückführt. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es auf gefälschten Angaben beruht, denn so "blöd" wirklich das eigene Konto zu benutzen ist doch wohl kaum einer.

Zudem er GhiaX offenbar ja sogar Fotos von Personalausweis und Kontenkarte geschickt hat - da vermutet man doch sehr, dass da etwas gefälscht sein dürfte...


----------



## bastiyvi (16 Mai 2013)

Ja das denke ich auch, aber das Konto hat ja schon was zu sagen und wenn es schon einmal wegen so einem Fall eingefroren wurde sieht es doch gut aus deswegen schickte er mir urplötzlich ne andere von der Dresdner Bank


----------



## Hippo (16 Mai 2013)

Al Capone wurde auch wegen eines simplen Steuervergehens eingesackt ...


----------



## juw (16 Mai 2013)

> Al Capone wurde auch wegen eines simplen Steuervergehens eingesackt ...


 
Geht ja nicht wirklich um die Frage der Strafbarkeit, sondern um die Frage der Nachverfolgung.

Gängiges Vorgehen bei professionellen Betrügern scheint zu sein, sich mit gefälschten Dokumenten ein Konto zu besorgen. Dieses wird dann bei den Transaktionen verwendet und wohl regelmäßig bei Geldautomaten geleert. Ab hier kann man das Geld natürlich nicht mehr weiter verfolgen, und unter einer gefälschten Adresse / falschen Papieren ist der Täter eben auch nicht auffindbar...

Aber thumps up für die Verhaftung von Capone und übrigens mehr noch für den tollen Spielfilm "Die Unbestechlichen" (mit u.a. Kevin Costner und Sean Connery), der die Geschichte erzählt.


----------



## Hippo (16 Mai 2013)

Das Beispiel mit Al Capone war auf den Fehler gemünzt den er sich geleistet hat ...
... als Antwort auf den Satz "...so blöd kann doch keiner sein..."


----------



## Reducal (16 Mai 2013)

bastiyvi schrieb:


> Der beste Fall wäre gar keine Opfer mehr


Das geht aber nicht, denn dann geht die PKS an dieser Stelle ja total in den Keller. Den volkswirtschaftlichen Schaden durch Rückbau erforderlich geworderern Staatsmaßnahmen wird man sich nicht leisten können. Die Versenkung einer halben Milliarde bei der Drohnenplanung zeigt, was sowas bedeutet.



wrdlbrmpfts schrieb:


> vor den Mikros der "Presse" und das Wort "Dunkelziffer" fiel alle paar Minuten


Wenn man weiß, wie die Zahlen entstehen, ist das Wort Dunkeziffer noch ein geflügeltes Wort!



bastiyvi schrieb:


> Aber wenn immer Anzeigen gemacht werden, dadurch kommen sie denen irgendwann auf die Schliche.


Schön wärs aber das Denkweise der Gutmenschen! Leider spricht die Realität eine andere Sprache. Vor allem haben wir das Problem, dass sich die Kriminalität "von der Straße" in den virtuellen Raum verlagert. Es ist doch viel sicherer, übers Internet zu betrügen als aufwendig in einer Fußgängerzone Brieftaschen zu ziehen, in denen eh nur noch unnützes Plastikgeld drin ist, siehe hier: http://www.heise.de/security/meldung/Kreditkartenbetrueger-nach-Millionenraub-verhaftet-1860007.html


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (16 Mai 2013)

Leider sind die Banken meistens unkooperativ, schön wenn man mal hört, wie ein Konto zeitgemäss eingefroren wird. Die Täter haben aber meistens zig Ersatzkonten in der Hinterhand. So prahlte der hahaha gerne mit hunderten von Finanzagenten, die ihm für 400€/Monat ihr Konto gaben. Ich gebe greedpain eine grosse Mitschuld am Dilemma aber auch diese Schnäppchenbuden sind nicht unschuldig. Irgendwann mache ich mal eine Studie über die Ersatzhandlung "Schnäppchenjagd", mit der das Neanderthal-Gen in gewissen Menschen aktiviert wird.


----------



## nich-mit-mir (17 Mai 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung - bin Franke


Alles was hinter dem Weißwurst - Äquator liegt gehört zu Bayern


----------



## bastiyvi (17 Mai 2013)

Also ich hab jetzt meine Grafikkarte die ich gekauft habe und nicht bekommen habe bei ebay gefunden frisch angemeldet der Typ unter misko123-de

Der hat noch einen Artikel drin und zwar Sky Humax PR-HD 3000 SHD 4 sat mit externe Festplatte 320Gb


----------



## hunterboy (17 Mai 2013)

kannst du uns mal den link geben?


----------



## bastiyvi (17 Mai 2013)

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.de/viewitem?itemId=190840724705&index=2&nav=WATCHING&nid=96568602064

Ich hoffe wir bekommen etwas erreich Ploizei macht bei mir noch nichts , es ist noch zu früh ist exakt das gleiche B8ld und der Name passt wie angestochen.

hallo, das kommt drauf an da ich geschäftlich viel unterwegs und ich nicht weis wo ich am den tag bin wenn das angebot zu ende ist melden sie sich am besten wenn das angebot endet mfg...- misko123-de

Das war die Antwort auf meine Frage wenn ich sie ersteigern würde ob ich sie auch abholen könnte da ich aus Berlin bin.


----------



## jupp11 (18 Mai 2013)

Tipps für Käufer und Verkäufer um sich vor Betrug bei eBay Kleinanzeigen zu schützen:
http://praxistipps.chip.de/betrug-auf-ebay-kleinanzeigen-verhindern_475


> Wenn Sie auf eBay-Kleinanzeigen Betrug verhindern wollen, ist das nicht so leicht wie beim “großen” eBay. eBay Kleinanzeigen ist mit den Annoncen einer Zeitung vergleichbar, daher gibt es dort weniger Sicherheitsfeatures. Wir zeigen, wie Sie Nepp dennoch wirksam verhindern und was Sie im Betrugsfall unternehmen können.


http://www.techfacts.de/ratgeber/ebay-kleinanzeigen-betrug-erkennen


> *eBay Kleinanzeigen: Betrug erkennen und seriöse Käufer finden*


----------



## hauseltr (18 Mai 2013)

Bereits der erste Satz sagt hier alles!

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/sicherheitshinweise.html


*Schützen Sie sich vor Betrug:*

Treffen Sie sich mit Ihrem Handelspartner und übergeben Sie Ware und Geld vor Ort. Das verhindert 99% aller Betrugsversuche.


----------



## bastiyvi (18 Mai 2013)

Es gab auch schon Fälle die sich getroffen haben und was is da passiert? Es kommen zwei und da bekommt man was aufs...und schwub geld man ist wenn man es so sieht nie sicher und empfehlenswert ist auch nie alleine zu gehen. Leider kenn ich jemand dem das passiert ist


----------



## Hippo (18 Mai 2013)

bastiyvi schrieb:


> Es gab auch schon Fälle die sich getroffen haben und was is da passiert? Es kommen zwei und da bekommt man was aufs......





hauseltr schrieb:


> ... Das verhindert *99%* aller Betrugsversuche.


Und das ist eben dann das restliche %


----------



## bastiyvi (18 Mai 2013)

Ja so ist es


----------



## Hippo (18 Mai 2013)

Du kannst nicht jedes Lebensrisiko ausschließen. Da könntest Du auch schreiben daß Einkaufen lebensgefährlich ist weil Du jemand kennst der da schon von einem Auto überfahren wurde.


----------



## bastiyvi (18 Mai 2013)

Sag ich auch nicht, Risiko gehört dazu.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (18 Mai 2013)

wenn ich sowas:"hallo, das kommt drauf an da ich geschäftlich viel unterwegs und ich nicht weis wo ich am den tag bin wenn das angebot zu ende ist melden sie sich am besten wenn das angebot endet mfg...- misko123-de"
sehe, ist bei mir SOFORT der Laden dicht. Wer sich nicht zum cashum ad crallum treffen will, den ignoriere ich SOFORT!


----------



## bastiyvi (18 Mai 2013)

Ja eben das war bei dem richtigen ebay hab da nur als test hingeschrieben um zu schauen wie die Reaktion ist


----------



## jayjaydeluxe (19 Mai 2013)

Moin

Ich bin auch auf diesen Dalibor Miskovic gestoßen und schreibe seit gestern mit ihm da er über ebay Kleinanzeigen eine Grafikkarte GTX 690 anbietet. Meinen ersten Vorschlag über PayPal hat er abgelehnt und eine Sendung per Nachnahme war ihm auch nicht Recht. Aber einen Kaufvertrag auszufüllen und zu unterschreiben dazu war er bereit und auch dass wir uns persönlich treffen fand er in Ordnung. Da Frage ich mich jetzt ob der dann nicht erscheint oder was will er mir dann vor Ort sagen? "Hab die Grafikkarte verloren" oder wie 

Zum Glück habe ich nocheinmal mich schlau gemacht und dieses Forum gefunden. Am liebsten würde ich den jenigen gern Helfen die Bereits in die Falle getappt sind denn ich habe bereits seine Kopie vom serbischen Personalausweis.

Artikelstandort soll Nordhausen - Rüdigsdorf Hallesche Str 12 sein.

Er benutzt wohl gern als Hausnummer die 12...


----------



## Hippo (19 Mai 2013)

Da wird nicht viel passieren außer daß er im letzten Moment absagen wird oder nicht erscheint und dann doch wg Abwesenheit die Überweisung vorschlagen wird.
Weil was soll da schon passieren - Du hast hast seine Ausweiskopie ..., nur daß die bestimmt nicht dem Typ gehört mit dem Du Dir schreibst sagt er nicht.
Freu Dich daß Du schlau genug warst VORHER zu googeln und Dein Geld noch hast und laß gut sein.


----------



## Goblin (19 Mai 2013)

Unter der Adresse gibts ein Taxiunternehmen und ein Abschleppdienst. Unwahrscheinlich dass da jemand wohnt

Den Ausweis hat er sicher irgendwo geklaut oder gefunden,oder ist gefälscht


----------



## jupp11 (19 Mai 2013)

Goblin schrieb:


> Unter der Adresse gibts ein Taxiunternehmen und einen Abschleppdienst


und eine Tanzkantine und einen Mineralölvertrieb also eindeutig ein Geschäftshaus
http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&gs_rn=14&gs_ri=psy-ab&pq=nordhausen - rüdigsdorf "hallesche str 12"&cp=10&gs_id=k9&xhr=t&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.46751780,d.Yms&biw=1024&bih=614&bs=1&q=Nordhausen "Hallesche Str 12"&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=0x47a4ff8edd4d2193:0x1d8d58beedc150c2,Hallesche Straße 12, D-99734 Nordhausen&gl=de&sa=X&ei=fsSYUbSiCobntQaZ9IHIBQ&sqi=2&ved=0CC8Q8gEwAA
Kann ja mal bei einem der angebenen Unternehmen anrufen und fragen, ob sie den angeblichen Verkäufer kennen.


----------



## GiKiBa (19 Mai 2013)

hallo liebe leute, ich habe mir mal einigen von euren beiträgen durchgelesen und ich muß sagen: SELBER SCHULD wenn man geld an eine fremde person überweist... einmal aus dem grund weil man KEIN käuferschutz hat und zum anderen, wenn man den verkäufer nicht persönlich kennt oder schon öfter bei ihm bestellt hat besteht IMMER eine große gefahr betrogen zu werden. ich sag mal "gute betrüger" reden solange auf die leute ein bis sie vertrauen haben und blind das geld überweisen. es gibt viele methoden seine identiät im internet zu verschleiern. viele sagen 100% annonymität im internet gibt es nicht. das stimmt aber nicht, wenn sich jemand sehr sehr sehr gut mit dem internet und computer auskennt, der findet mittel und wege, seine daten und ip adresse so gut zu verschleihen das NIEMAND dahinter kommt... ich gebe euch einen guten rat:

NIEMALS UNTER KEINEN UMSTÄNDEN PER ÜBERWEISUNG BEZAHLEN, PROFIS WISSEN WIE SIE EUCH ÜBERZEUGEN KÖNNEN. UND MIT PAYPAL SEID IHR IMMER AUF DER SICHEREN SEITE UND HABT KÄUFERSCHUTZ. So spart ihr Geld, Zeit und Nerven. Denn die Polizei bzw. Staatsanwalt stellt oft bei kleinen Beträge die Ermittelungen weil es sich nicht lohnt!!!


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (19 Mai 2013)

Der Typ liest hier möglicherweise mit, weswegen es "schlau" ist, sich über evtl. Fallenstellung öffentlich zu unterhalten. Zur Not schickt er zwecks cashum ad crallum auch einen Hiwi/Gopher. Den zu identifizieren/fangen ist Sache der Ermittler. Schön ist es zu lesen, dass jemand googelt bevor das Geld weg ist!
Noch schöner ist, wenn alle regelmässig seine neuen Namen/Konten im Forum melden, dann kommt er uns bestimmt bald hier besuchen und wir dürfen mit ihm spielen.


----------



## hauseltr (19 Mai 2013)

jayjaydeluxe schrieb:


> Artikelstandort soll Nordhausen - Rüdigsdorf Hallesche Str 12 sein.
> Er benutzt wohl gern als Hausnummer die 12...


 
Eine Hallesche Straße gibt es lt. Google Maps zwar in Nordhausen, aber nicht in Nordhausen-Rüdigsdorf. Sonst müßte ich mich arg verguckt haben.


----------



## Hippo (19 Mai 2013)

Wasd wos wenn i edzerdla in mein dialeggd uhner bungd un gomma schraim däd wärs fer diich grood sou laichd mei gschreibsl zunn läser as wäi fer uns des fo direr ...

https://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/SoS


----------



## BenTigger (19 Mai 2013)

GiKiBa schrieb:


> UND MIT PAYPAL SEID IHR IMMER AUF DER SICHEREN SEITE UND HABT KÄUFERSCHUTZ.


 
Und das ist der größte Schmarrn. Mit Paypal ist der Käufer nie auf der sicheren Seite. Versuch mal bei Paypal dein Geld wiederzubekommen, wenn bei dir nchts angekommen ist, der Verkäufer aber behauptet, er hat es abgesendet....


----------



## jayjaydeluxe (19 Mai 2013)

hauseltr schrieb:


> Eine Hallesche Straße gibt es lt. Google Maps zwar in Nordhausen, aber nicht in Nordhausen-Rüdigsdorf. Sonst müßte ich mich arg verguckt haben.


 
Ja das habe ich auch schon festgestellt. Ich bin weiterhin mit ihm im Kontakt und konfrontiere Ihn mit Fragen Wieso z.B er gar nicht merkt woher ich seine Bankdaten habe. Das Merkt er gar nicht denn ich soll einfach das Geld auf das Deutsche Bank Konto überweisen. Ich vermute mal das liegt daran weil er mit so vielen "Interessenten" schreibt, dass er selber den überblick verliert. Ebenfalls schrieb er, dass er jetzt 2 Graikkarten hat und seine Schmerzgrenze liegt bei 460€ und zack war der Preis heute morgen bei 430€ also da stimmts hinten und vorne nicht.


----------



## nähcafe (19 Mai 2013)

(...) Persobild gelöscht. Denk bitte dran, wie solche Bilder zustande kommen...

S.H.
Der hat mir im Internet eine Nähmaschine verkauft und nachdem ich das Geld auf das Konto :
Postbank Kontonr:792486203 Bankleitzahl: 20010020 überwiesen habe passierte nichts mehr.
Keine Reaktion auf Mails .... einfach nichts.
Vielleichtgibt es noch andere die er auch gelinkt hat. Ich werde am Die Anzeige erstatten
Ich habe den Fall Ebay gemeldet aber die Anzeige ist immer noch aktiv..... sodass weitere auf diesen Betrüger reinfallen können.

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...chine-neuwertig/113343333-176-7957?ref=search

klaus

[Modedit by Hippo: Augenkrebsverursachende Formatierung gefixed]


----------



## Hippo (19 Mai 2013)

nähcafe schrieb:


> ...Vielleichtgibt es noch andere die er auch gelinkt hat...


Da würde einfach mal die Suche bemühen - tut auch gar nicht weh ...


----------



## nich-mit-mir (19 Mai 2013)

GiKiBa schrieb:


> UND MIT PAYPAL SEID IHR IMMER AUF DER SICHEREN SEITE UND HABT KÄUFERSCHUTZ. So spart ihr Geld, Zeit und Nerven. Denn die Polizei bzw. Staatsanwalt stellt oft bei kleinen Beträge die Ermittelungen weil es sich nicht lohnt!!!


 
Upps, da war jemand schneller
Mal abgesehen von Deiner Groß und Kleinschreibung, frag Tante Google mal, was sie zu PayPal so alles zu sagen hat. Sicher und Käuferschutz sieht anders aus.

Wie war das noch mit dem Ur-Alt-User bei eBay, der ein Handy verkauft hat. Da behauptete der Käufer die Ware wäre nie bei ihm angekommen. Und schon hatte der Verkäufer jede Menge Ärger mit eBay und PayPal. Die Geschichte ist noch nicht so lange her, war glaube ich ende letzten Jahres


----------



## Heiko (20 Mai 2013)

bastiyvi schrieb:


> Es gab auch schon Fälle die sich getroffen haben und was is da passiert? Es kommen zwei und da bekommt man was aufs...und schwub geld man ist wenn man es so sieht nie sicher und empfehlenswert ist auch nie alleine zu gehen.


Nicht jeder Betrüger hat die Skrupellosigkeit, Dir ans Leder zu wollen.
Tatsächlich ist es jedoch eine gute Idee, ein Treffen vorzuschlagen. 99,9 % der Betrüger lehnen dann ab (meistens mit der Begründung "schon verkauft") weil die sich mit niemandem konfrontieren wollen.


----------



## bastiyvi (20 Mai 2013)

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.de/viewitem?itemId=281108690123&index=12&nav=SEARCH&nid=00807116478

Das scheint die gleiche zu sein, die nehmen auch die selben Bilder aber diesmal kommt die Karte aus Tübingen.


----------



## jayjaydeluxe (20 Mai 2013)

bastiyvi schrieb:


> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.de/viewitem?itemId=281108690123&index=12&nav=SEARCH&nid=00807116478
> 
> Das scheint die gleiche zu sein, die nehmen auch die selben Bilder aber diesmal kommt die Karte aus Tübingen.


 
Ja die Auktion habe ich auch schon gesehen. Entweder wurden die Bilder aus dieser Auktion geklaut oder der selbe Experte hier ist bei ebay auch aktiv.


----------



## bastiyvi (20 Mai 2013)

Das waren auch meine Gedanken, da steht noch eine Telefonnummer dazu der Text ist auch gleich nur etwas abgeändert. Bei der Asus gtx 680 die ich haben wollte war es auch erst in den Kleinanzeigen drin und dann im Ebay exakt die gleichen Bilder.


----------



## bastiyvi (21 Mai 2013)

http://m.kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/s-anzeige/asus-gtx680-dc2t-2gd5-mit-rechnung-mit-ovp/119844252

Da ist sie wieder zum 3.mal nur ein anderes Bild das 1.ist identisch man beachte die Hausnummer und diesmal eine Telefonnummer


----------



## tomfase (21 Mai 2013)

Hallo Klaus,

Die von Dir verlinkte Anzeige ist rausgenommen. Nicht mehr verfügbar. Evtl. wird Sie Dir noch aus Deinem Cache angezeigt.

Ich wurde letzte Woche wohl auch von S.H. betrogen, allerdings mit anderen Kontodaten (Deutsche Bank, Knr: 16******, Blz: 100 700 24). Hat mir eine Loopstation verkauft.
Werde morgen Anzeige erstatten, evtl. schon heute online-Anzeige.
Tja, da geht es jahrelang gut und dann....
Ich hatte vor einigen Jahren schonmal einen Betrugsfall bei ebay (Auktion). Damals gab es wohl genug Geschädigte, sodass die Staatsanwaltschaft tatsächlich aktiv wurde und wir unser Geld letztendlich zurückbekommen haben.

Also auf jeden Fall Anzeige erstatten.

Gruß
tomfase


[Modedit by Hippo: Klarname gekürzt. Wie richtig erkannt ist der zu 99% geklaut und würdet ihr euren Namen im Zusammenhang mit Betrug lesen wollen?]


----------



## Goblin (21 Mai 2013)

Sowas ist hier nicht erlaubt ! Nur mal so zur Info


----------



## tomfase (21 Mai 2013)

Die Daten zu schreiben? Oder der link von nähcafe?

Entschuldigung bitte. Ich habe meinen Post geändert - hab nen Moment nicht nachgedacht.


----------



## nähcafe (21 Mai 2013)

Hallo
ich habe heute Anzeige erstattet..... und die Polizistin hat mir auch gesagt das, sie es richtig findet die ganzen Daten und Informationen online zu stellen. Aber ihre Erfahrung ist, dass diese Berichte bzw. Bilder von den Moderatoren wieder entfernt werden.
Weil in Deutschland ist es Verboten diese Daten zu veröffentlichen . Es ist richtig die armen Betrüger ihre Privatsphäre muss geschützt werden.
So wie Nazi-Demo´s müssen mit vielen Millionen geschützt werden.


----------



## nähcafe (21 Mai 2013)

bei mir geht der link auch nicht mehr. Mein rechner löscht beim runterfahren alles . Aber ich habe noch ein Screeshot.


----------



## Heiko (21 Mai 2013)

nähcafe schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich habe heute Anzeige erstattet..... und die Polizistin hat mir auch gesagt das, sie es richtig findet die ganzen Daten und Informationen online zu stellen. Aber ihre Erfahrung ist, dass diese Berichte bzw. Bilder von den Moderatoren wieder entfernt werden.
> Weil in Deutschland ist es Verboten diese Daten zu veröffentlichen . Es ist richtig die armen Betrüger ihre Privatsphäre muss geschützt werden.
> So wie Nazi-Demo´s müssen mit vielen Millionen geschützt werden.


Zunächst mal: was die Polizistin findet, ist mir egal.

*Hier werden keine persönlichen Daten veröffentlicht. Basta.*

Und: Du kannst durchaus davon ausgehen, dass der Sascha H. nicht der Täter, sondern auch nur ein Opfer ist. Das solltest Du langsam mal kapieren. Und mit Nazi-Demos hat das überhaupt nichts zu tun.


----------



## jayjaydeluxe (21 Mai 2013)

bastiyvi schrieb:


> http://m.kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/s-anzeige/asus-gtx680-dc2t-2gd5-mit-rechnung-mit-ovp/119844252
> 
> Da ist sie wieder zum 3.mal nur ein anderes Bild das 1.ist identisch man beachte die Hausnummer und diesmal eine Telefonnummer


 
Zum 3. mal? Sehe da eine GTX 680..  bei mir ging es um eine GTX 690.. Aber die Hausnummer ist schon wieder verdächtigt


----------



## bastiyvi (21 Mai 2013)

Ja es sind die gleichen habe auf die 690 er mit denen geschrieben und da kommt das er früh zur Arbeit muss uns spät heim kommt kontonr.und Name wie gehabt. Die gtx 680 haben die jetzt zum 3.mal eingestellt nachdem ich beahlt hatte. Aber ich habe mein Geld wieder Anzeige läuft aber wird nicht viel bringen, solange das Spiel läuft. Einfallsreich sind die nicht besonders die Straßennamen sind immer gleich und 2 Handynummern habe ich.


----------



## bastiyvi (21 Mai 2013)

Die 690 er ist bei Kleinanzeigen raus aber bei ebay noch vorhanden. Und die gtx hat nicht nur 6 Pins so wie da geschrieben, sondern 6+2 das war auf beiden Anzeigen gleich.


----------



## nähcafe (21 Mai 2013)

Wenn Sascha ... auch nur ein geschädigter ist ..... gerade dann ist es wichtig dass dieser das erfährt. denn er ist der einzige der mit einem Anwalt sofort Einsicht in das zentrale Kontoregister bekommt um alle auf seinen Namen eröffneten Konten sofort sperren kann. Und wenn er sich keinen Anwalt leisten kann ...... können wir ja hier einen Spendenaufruf starten. Ich bin dabei.   
Hast du das noch immer nicht kapiert.
Rumjammern und gegenseitige Mitteilungen ob es eine gtx 690 oder 680 war interessiert keinem und hilft auch keinem weiter .
Wer sich für die gelöschten Daten interessiert kann nach meinem Nahmen Googel und findet die Daten auf meiner Seite
LG klaus


----------



## nähcafe (21 Mai 2013)

so nun kannst du meinen Acount auch löschen


----------



## Heiko (21 Mai 2013)

Ich möchte Dich sehen/hören, wenn Du Opfer eines Betrugs geworden bist und dann kommt jemand daher und veröffentlicht nen Scan von Deinem Personalausweis.
Es geht auch nicht darum, ob auf seinen Namen ein Konto eröffnet wurde. Kontonamen werden seit geraumer Zeit bei Überweisungen nicht mehr abgeglichen. Die Veröffentlichung der Daten bringt schlicht überhaupt nix. Weder für den Sascha, noch für sonst jemanden.


----------



## Reducal (21 Mai 2013)

nähcafe schrieb:


> Wenn Sascha ... auch nur ein geschädigter ist ..... gerade dann ist es wichtig dass dieser das erfährt.


Das wird er früh genug, nämlich dann, wenn er zumindest als Zeuge, wahrscheinlich aber sowieso schon als Beschuldigter, zu seiner Polizei zur Aussage eingeladen wird.



nähcafe schrieb:


> denn er ist der einzige der mit einem Anwalt sofort Einsicht in das zentrale Kontoregister bekommt um alle auf seinen Namen eröffneten Konten sofort sperren kann.


Quatsch, der kann gar nichts und fall das Konto tatsächlich auf dessen Namen läuft, kann der das auch nicht schließen, weil er es womöglich ja gar nicht eröffnet hat.



nähcafe schrieb:


> Hast du das noch immer nicht kapiert.


Du weißt schon, in wessen Forum du hier postest, als wer hier der Hausherr ist?



nähcafe schrieb:


> Wer sich für die gelöschten Daten interessiert kann nach meinem Nahmen Googel und findet die Daten auf meiner Seite


Bei ernst zu nehmendem Interesse habe ich die Ausweiskopie auch hier, kann gern per PN abgerufen werden.


----------



## bastiyvi (21 Mai 2013)

Hier jammert keiner rum, es ist schon wichtig zu wissen wie und was sie verkaufen, um andere vielleicht etwas zu warnen. Aber was soll es, mir egal. Wollte nur warnen weil es muss nicht noch mehr treffen, auch wenn jeder weis was da passieren kann.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (21 Mai 2013)

naja.....Kontonummern, die man googeln kann und dann hier zwecks Warnung landet, zu posten, kann schon sinnvoll sein. Ich verstehe aber die Vorsicht von Heiko. Forenbetreiber tragen ein unglaubliches Risiko für alles was Fremde schreiben. Die Betrüber missbrauchen auch gerne die Justiz um ihre "Geschäfte" weiter treiben zu können


----------



## Heiko (22 Mai 2013)

wrdlbrmpfts schrieb:


> naja.....Kontonummern, die man googeln kann und dann hier zwecks Warnung landet, zu posten, kann schon sinnvoll sein. Ich verstehe aber die Vorsicht von Heiko. Forenbetreiber tragen ein unglaubliches Risiko für alles was Fremde schreiben. Die Betrüber missbrauchen auch gerne die Justiz um ihre "Geschäfte" weiter treiben zu können


Das hat in dem Fall verschiedene Gründe.

Den Personalausweis-Scan haben der oder die Täter mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit aus einem anderen Betrug. Z.B. könnte der S. sich irgendwann mal für ein Jobangebot (als Finanzagent) beworben haben und seitdem wird der Scan von den Leuten missbraucht. Oder er wollte ein Auto kaufen und sollte als "Beleg" den Scan hinschicken. Oder...
Jedenfalls kann man so gut wie ausschließen, dass der S. irgendwas mit dem Betrug zu tun hat.
Das betreffende Konto lautet vermutlich nicht mal auf den S. Falls doch, dann ist das Aufgabe der Strafverfolger und *nicht* Aufgabe irgendeines Forums oder einer Webseite, das zu klären. Wenn nähcafe helfen will, dann müssen die Daten alle zur Polizei. Hier bringt das nix.
Wir verbieten explizit in den Nutzungsbedingungen die Veröffentlichung persönlicher Daten ohne Einverständnis des Betroffenen. Jeder Nutzer wird vor der Registrierung auf die Nutzungsregeln hingewiesen und darauf, dass die verbindlich gelten. Dann sollte man sich auch dran halten.
Richtig, das hat auch was mit Haftung zu tun. Wir haben in den letzten Jahren einige Prozesse geführt und uns Gefechte mit Rechtsanwälten geliefert. Wir haben *immer* gewonnen. Warum war das so? Weil wir die Guten sind und uns an die Regeln halten. Tun wir das nicht, so begeben wir uns auf das gleiche miese Niveau wie die Abzocker und machen uns angreifbar.
Sorry, aber wer das nicht versteht hat hier nichts zu suchen. Der möge bitte ein eigenes Forum aufmachen. Aus meiner leidvollen Erfahrung heraus soll er aber schon mal zu sparen anfangen. Bei einem kleinen, unbedeutenden Rechtsstreit legt man heutzutage schon mal 2.000 - 3.000 EUR vorab auf den Tisch, bevor auch nur eine Verhandlung stattfand. Und auch wenn man gewinnt bringt das erst mal nicht viel. Beim letzten Mal bekam ich das Geld nach knapp drei Jahren zurück obwohl die Rechtslage klar war. Das ist kein Problem, wenn sich das Streiten lohnt. Aber wegen der Veröffentlichung nutzloser Daten? Nein, danke!


----------



## tomfase (22 Mai 2013)

Hallo,
habe schon weiter oben geschildert, dass mir unter Benutzung der besagten Kontoverbindung von Sascha H. betrügerisch eine Loopstation verkauft wurde. Anzeige wurde heute online erstattet.
Da die Anzeige immer noch online ist, hab ichs einfach mal versucht und siehe da, der gleiche Anbieter bei ebay-Kleinanzeigen hat mir ein weiteres Mal die Loopstation unter Benutzung der Bankverbindung S.M., Postbank, Kontonummer: 396*****, Bankleitzahl 10010010 angeboten.
Als mögliche Abwicklung waren Zahlung von 50%, Versand und dann weitere 50% im Gespräch.
Womit wohl klar ist, dass besagter Sascha H. entweder auch nur Opfer, oder höchstens Strohmann ist.
Nur zur Info.
Wenn jemand Bedarf an der ganzen Story, bzw. einem Aktenzeichen der Anzeige hat - PN 

Grüße und Danke für das Forum
tomfase


[Modedit by Hippo: Klarname gekürzt. Wie richtig erkannt ist der zu 99% geklaut und würdet ihr euren Namen im Zusammenhang mit Betrug lesen wollen?]


----------



## Reducal (22 Mai 2013)

...bitte keine Aktenzeichen austauschen, da das zu unnötigem Vorgangstourismus führen kann. Jeder erstattet die Anzeige für sich und jede Behörde fragt für sich den Kontoinhaber ab und sendet den Vorgang dann dorthin, wo der wohnt. Erst hier wird dann gesammelt.


----------



## Timmo (22 Mai 2013)

Ich interessiere mich als einer der (mittlerweile 7) Geschädigten von S.H. sehr für die Veröffentlichungen von "Nähcafe"!!!
Das diese hier nicht online gestellt werden, verstehe ich! Ich würde aber gerne mit dem User in Kontakt treten, leider ist der Account ja bereits gelöscht! Ich würde mich freuen, wenn einer der Admins noch eine Mailadresse etc. für mich hätte!


[Modedit by Hippo: Klarname gekürzt. Wie richtig erkannt ist der zu 99% geklaut und würdet ihr euren Namen im Zusammenhang mit Betrug lesen wollen?]


----------



## BenTigger (22 Mai 2013)

Timmo schrieb:


> Ich würde aber gerne mit dem User in Kontakt treten, leider ist der Account ja bereits gelöscht! Ich würde mich freuen, wenn einer der Admins noch eine Mailadresse etc. für mich hätte!


 
Genausowenig, wie es hier erlaubt ist, persönliche Daten zu veröffentlichen, geben wir hier auch keine persönlichen Daten an andere heraus.
Einzige Ausnahme wäre mit einem Richterlichen Beschluss, der uns zur Herausgabe verpflichtet. Aber den hast du sicherlich nicht griffbereit oder?


----------



## Timmo (22 Mai 2013)

Danke für die Hilfe!
Klar, den hab ich heute leider bei den anderen 100 Beschlüssen gegen Internetforen im Nachttisch liegen lassen...


----------



## Reducal (23 Mai 2013)

Timmo schrieb:


> Ich würde aber gerne mit dem User in Kontakt treten....


Was soll das bringen? Ihr könntet zwar zusammen eurem Geld hinterher heulen aber zurück holen kann man das allenfalls nur auf eine Weise:


Reducal schrieb:


> Jeder erstattet die Anzeige für sich und jede Behörde fragt für sich den Kontoinhaber ab und sendet den Vorgang dann dorthin, wo der wohnt.


Womöglich trefft ihr euch dann später bei Gericht, worauf ich aber nicht wetten würde.


----------



## Heiko (23 Mai 2013)

Timmo schrieb:


> Ich interessiere mich als einer der (mittlerweile 7) Geschädigten von S.Hahnemann sehr für die Veröffentlichungen von "Nähcafe"!!!
> Das diese hier nicht online gestellt werden, verstehe ich! Ich würde aber gerne mit dem User in Kontakt treten, leider ist der Account ja bereits gelöscht! Ich würde mich freuen, wenn einer der Admins noch eine Mailadresse etc. für mich hätte!


 
Sorry, Datenschutz wird bei uns ernst genommen. Nach der Accountlöschung haben wir keine diesbezüglichen Daten mehr vorliegen.


----------



## tomfase (23 Mai 2013)

Das Nähcafe hat fröhlich Anzeigen auf Quoka, etc. geschaltet. Kontaktaufnahme mit ihm/ihr ist dadurch möglich. Weiß Timmo aber auch schon.

Zu Reducal:
Da der Täter bisher nirgendwo eine echte Adresse hinterlassen hat (wär ja auch doof), das ganze nur über ebay-Kleinanzeigen läuft und die keine Daten außer der IP speichern, sprich es damit bisher auch keine zuständige Polizeidienststelle/Strafanwaltschaft gibt, ist die Kenntnis von Vorgängen anderer Polizeidienststellen gegen ihn evtl. durchaus hilfreich. Dann kann nämlich eine Dienststelle das Ganze mal sammeln und hat einen Überblick über das Ausmaß des Treibens.
Wie leicht/schnell sich ebay-Kleinanzeigen die IP des Täters von der Polizei/Staatsanwaltschaft entlocken lässt und dann noch der Provider weiterhilft den echten Namen und die Adresse rauszubekommen, weiß ich natürlich nicht. Gibt es bei Euch aus dem Forum dazu Erfahrungen?
Nach bisherigen Kenntnisstand gibt es mind. 10 Geschädigte, 3 Bankverbindungen und zwei Namen die er/sie benutzt. Wie hoch die Dunkelziffer liegt - keine Ahnung...


----------



## Hippo (23 Mai 2013)

Der Weg zum Täter führt wenn dann über das/die Konten zum Täter.


----------



## tomfase (23 Mai 2013)

Na klar über das Konto/die Konten. Aber ich hab echt noch nicht verstanden was daran falsch ist seine jeweilige Polizeidienststelle davon zu unterrichten, dass es noch weitere Fälle gibt... Mag mir einer von euch alten Hasen das erklären? Danke schonmal...


----------



## Hippo (23 Mai 2013)

Das hat Reducal bereits erklärt. Stichwort "Vorgangstourismus"


----------



## tomfase (23 Mai 2013)

Ich will ja gar nicht erreichen, dass die Polizeidienststellen sich die Sachen hin und herschicken, sondern nur auf das Ausmass des Vorgangs hinweisen. Evtl. wird dadurch die Staatanwaltschaft ja etwas schneller aktiv als bei einem scheinbaren Einzelfall.


----------



## Hippo (23 Mai 2013)

Ok, das ist was anderes. Da kannst den Thread hier ausdrucken und zur Demonstration mitnehmen.
Deine Frage "roch" etwas nach "will eine Sammelklage machen"


----------



## BenTigger (23 Mai 2013)

Aber Hippo, du solltest doch wissen, es gibt hier in DE keine Hammelplagen... aehh Sammelklagen.
Das ist nur in hier in DE nur in US Thrillern möglich


----------



## Hippo (23 Mai 2013)

Desterweilen schrub meiner einer auch von 
...roch nach: "will ne Hammelplage haben"


----------



## Reducal (24 Mai 2013)

tomfase schrieb:


> Wie leicht/schnell sich ebay-Kleinanzeigen die IP des Täters von der Polizei/Staatsanwaltschaft entlocken lässt und dann noch der Provider weiterhilft den echten Namen und die Adresse rauszubekommen, weiß ich natürlich nicht. Gibt es bei Euch aus dem Forum dazu Erfahrungen?


Reichlich und auch (wie bei mir z. B.) von Berufs wegen. IP-Adressen führen in der Regel nirgendwo hin, zumal sie zumeist nicht verfolgt werden könenn - IP-Adressen sind Schall und Rauch, auch für die Behörden! Ich habe das jetzt schon mehrfach hier geschrieben und Hippo hat es nochmal auf den Punkt gebracht:


Hippo schrieb:


> Der Weg zum Täter führt wenn dann über das/die Konten zum Täter.


 


tomfase schrieb:


> .... bisher auch keine zuständige Polizeidienststelle/Strafanwaltschaft gibt...


...eben doch, dass ist hilfsweise vorerst jene welche, die für den Geschädigten zuständig ist, nämlich dort wo der Schaden eigetreten ist.



tomfase schrieb:


> ....Evtl. wird dadurch die Staatanwaltschaft ja etwas schneller aktiv als bei einem scheinbaren Einzelfall.


Eben nicht! Behörden lassen sich nicht so einfach von Anzeigenerstattern lenken - im Gegenteil! Wenn man konkret erklärt, es gäbe hier und dort noch weitere Fälle, dann wird zumeist zuerst mal dort angefragt, ob es schon Ermittlungsergebnisse gibt, statt gleich über das Konto die Fälle an einer Stelle zusammen zu führen. Eine Kontoanfrage ist für eine Staatsanwaltschaft mit Kosten verbunden und die versucht man gern erst einmal zu vermeiden.

Außerdem, was ist eigentlich pasiert? Ein paar Leute haben sich für einen verhältnismäßig kleinen Betrag übers Ohr hauen lassen - na und? Ärgerlich ist es für diese Leute, oK! Aber da es so wahnsinnig viele dieser leichtfertig handelnden Leute gibt, ist das Interesse der Staatsanwaltschaften recht sachlich. Mit diesen "geringfügigen" Schäden geht man deshalb auch allenfalls im erforderlichen Maße um, während diese Leute ihr Problem gern leicht überbewerten.


----------



## Perdition011 (24 Mai 2013)

Erstmal einen großen Dank dafür das es diesen Thread gibt. Hatte ebn das Vergnügen mit Dalibor Miskovic zu schreiben welcher ein Konto bei der DB besitzt und 400€ von mir  für eine GTX 690 wollte.

Er hat dieses Thema übrigens gefunden und mich danach gewarnt nicht hierauf zu hören.

"da macht wohl einer ein spass mit mir weis auch we so ein typ wollte das ich ihne meine karte versende und auch so über überweisung und wollte mir ein beleg schicken was er auch getan hatte doch ein gefältsches und wollte das ich ihn die ware sende dieser scheis betrüger und hat wohl jetzt ein schertz sich erlaubt werde aber den typ jetzt anzeigen mfg... also wie gesagt sie brauchen sich keine sorge zu machen wenn das geld da ist werde ich die karte sofort loss schicken per dhl und ihnen auch die sendungsnummer durch geben oder sie schicken mir halt diesen überweisungs beleg und ich sende ihnen die karte heute noch und gebe ihnen die sendungsnummer mfg..."

Seine neueste Kontonummer könnte ich anfügen, ist aber wie ich erlesen habe nicht erwünscht.

Vielen Dank nochmal. Habt mir 400€ gespart.


----------



## jayjaydeluxe (24 Mai 2013)

Moin,

habe gestern Abend ein neues Angebot bei ebay Kleinanzeigen gesehen und den Verkäufer angesprochen. Der Preis wirkte nämlich übertrieben günstig so das ich schon eine Vorahnung hatte.
Und jetzt die "große Überraschung" hinter dem Angebot stecken wieder die Kontakt und Bankdaten von "Dalibor Miskovic"

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...i-dvi-pci-expres/120522850-225-228?ref=search


----------



## Goblin (24 Mai 2013)

> Bahnhofstraße 8, 23968 Nordwestmecklenburg - Landkreis - Gägelow


 
Diese Adresse gibt es nicht


----------



## Goblin (24 Mai 2013)

benutzebeimnächstenmalbittesatzzeichenundgroßebuchstabendaserleichtertdaslesenungemein...


----------



## Battleben (24 Mai 2013)

ich bin diesmal auch reingefallen mit einer Sony Playstation 3 Slim Line:
Play Station 3 Slim Line. Es funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Optisch in einem Top Zustand. 320GB...
O.Z.
KTN: 273126808
BLZ: 70010080
Postbank
21255
Tostedt

Anzeige wurde erstattet und nun bin ich mal gespannt. Ich hab auch diverse Daten gesammelt. Wer ähnlich betroffen ist, einfach melden.
Schade, dass man heute nur noch mit Mißtrauen einkaufen gehen kann.


[Modedit by Hippo: Klarname gekürzt. Wie richtig erkannt ist der zu 99% geklaut und würdet ihr euren Namen im Zusammenhang mit Betrug lesen wollen?]


----------



## Goblin (24 Mai 2013)

Hoffe es bringt was. Wie man auf die Idee kommen kann da was auf Vorkasse zu kaufen werd ich nie verstehen  Selbst auf der Webseite wird davor gewarnt

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/sicherheitshinweise.html


----------



## Reducal (24 Mai 2013)

Goblin schrieb:


> benutzebeimnächstenmalbittesatzzeichenundgroßebuchstabendaserleichtertdaslesenungemein...


Da kann der Perdition011 doch nichts dafür, das hat doch der andere geschrieben.


----------



## Goblin (24 Mai 2013)

Er liest doch hier mit


----------



## tomfase (24 Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank Reducal für Deine Ausführungen.
Jetzt sehe ich klarer und kann Deine Einwände verstehen und nachvollziehen. Ich hatte den "Fehler" begangen, bei Konto nicht ans Bankkonto sondern an den ebay-account (Konto), bzw. an den Provider-account (deswegen IP) zu denken. Jetzt sind mir Deine vorherigen Ausführungen auch klar.
Ich vermute auch, dass die Geschichte für mich unter "so blöd ist man auch nur einmal" läuft und rechne nicht mit irgendeiner realistischen Chance das Geld wiederzubekommen. Dennoch wär's schön, wenn man solchen Abzockern das Handwerk legt. (Auch wenn direkt 10 neue auf der Matte stehen...) Deshalb werd ich weiter alles Mögliche versuchen gegen diesen A**** vorzugehen.

Also nochmal Danke und ich unterrichte Euch wenn's was neues gibt.
Gruß,
tomfase


----------



## Goblin (24 Mai 2013)

> Mit diesen "geringfügigen" Schäden geht man deshalb auch allenfalls im erforderlichen Maße um, während diese Leute ihr Problem gern leicht überbewerten


 
Sehe ich nicht so ! Niemand muss sich bescheißen lassen ! Egal ob 1 Euro,oder 1000000 Euro. Egal ob man selber Schuld ist,wie hier


----------



## tomfase (24 Mai 2013)

Natürlich soll sich keiner bescheißen lassen! Der Reducal schreibt ja auch nur seine jahrelange Erfahrung, wie die Staatsanwaltschaften das Ganze bewerten.
Ich denke nicht, dass er meint wir sollen uns alle mal nicht so haben und schön still sein. Die Hürden einen Nutzer einer IP-Adresse vom Provider zu erfahren sind auch für Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft in Deutschland ziemlich hoch gehängt. (Was irgendwie auch zu begrüßen ist...) Da gibt es dann die Schaden - Datenschutz - Abwägung und die fällt bei den bisherigen Summen und Fallzahlen wohl noch eindeutig pro-Datenschutz aus. Leider... (für uns Geschädigte) Außerdem sind solche Halunken höchstwahrscheinlich eh über ein VPN unterwegs und die Ermittlung der IP hilft eh nicht weiter. Am ehesten gehts wahrscheinlich wirklich übers Bankkonto.


----------



## Goblin (24 Mai 2013)

Ich will net wissen wie viel Kohle dieser Typ mit seinen Betrügereien macht. Man macht es ihm aber auch extrem leicht


----------



## Hippo (24 Mai 2013)

tomfase schrieb:


> ... Außerdem sind solche Halunken höchstwahrscheinlich eh über ein VPN unterwegs und die Ermittlung der IP hilft eh nicht weiter. Am ehesten gehts wahrscheinlich wirklich übers Bankkonto.


Schon mal den Mailheader analysiert?
Oft genug operieren die Brüder übers Ausland und ´nen Finanzidiotagent der hier sein Konto zur Verfügung stellt und dann die Beträge abzüglich einer Provision per Western Union o.ä. weiterleitet
https://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Jobangebote_in_e-Mails


----------



## tomfase (24 Mai 2013)

Also wenn ich nicht total blind bin, stammt die mail aus Deutschland, verschickt über mail.mobile.de. Bin aber kein Pro in Sachen mailheader-Analyse....

X-Envelope-From: <[email protected]-kleinanzeigen.de>
X-Envelope-To: <****@****.de>
X-Delivery-Time: 1368627722
X-UID: 5860
Return-Path: <[email protected]-kleinanzeigen.de>
X-RZG-MI-VALUES: bm=100 mafl=1 sh=0 du=0 sp=2,1 vv=1 nf=0
X-Strato-MessageType: email
X-RZG-CLASS-ID: mi
Received: from mail.mobile.de
    (mail47-2.mobile.de [IPv6:2001:67c:2d0:4301::2:1])
    by mailin.rzone.de (joses mi55) (RZmta 31.27 REPLY)
    with ESMTP id T07a48p4FE00WX for <****@****.de>;
    Wed, 15 May 2013 16:22:02 +0200 (CEST)
Received: from localhost (localhost [127.0.0.1])
    by mail.mobile.de (Postfix) with ESMTP id 3929228D26
    for <****@****.de>; Wed, 15 May 2013 16:22:02 +0200 (CEST)
DKIM-Signature: v=1; a=rsa-sha256; c=relaxed/simple; d=
    mail.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de; h=from:from:message-id:mime-version
    :date:date:subject:subject:content-type:content-type; s=
    klein200909; t=1368627722; bh=1/mBM44lc3MY6aV+eDKhJg7lODeDUeW1UU
    +NY3mJ4P0=; b=o7SLfXVIYC+WK9ZUWxrI5NWP4YQSLIaWrEAJekB4XdMhayPWen
    P2fNZT6Sir9e1CisB8wWxSGYf68jkCcvXe7LmY1dekFGdMeELewbD4XALXVWKZpm
    5mcDKR33RL2lYXfUnCnkRHlWT/CCMINF4jwJa3wbfJQYcnF5FOjJ4LTdY=
Received: from kreplyts46-1.mobile.rz (kreplyts46-1.mobile.rz [10.46.131.1])
    by mail.mobile.de (Postfix) with ESMTP id 03BFA28CFD
    for <****@****.de>; Wed, 15 May 2013 16:22:02 +0200 (CEST)
Received: from kreplyts46-1.mobile.rz (localhost [127.0.0.1])
    by kreplyts46-1.mobile.rz (Postfix) with ESMTP id EB75426CF
    for <****@****.de>; Wed, 15 May 2013 16:22:01 +0200 (CEST)
Content-Type: multipart/alternative;
    boundary="_600adab0-2dbd-41e7-bcee-71f7fa4cfeec_"


----------



## tppr (25 Mai 2013)

dito, ebenfalls betroffen.
Wie können wir Kontakt aufnehmen?



Battleben schrieb:


> ich bin diesmal auch reingefallen mit einer Sony Playstation 3 Slim Line:
> Play Station 3 Slim Line. Es funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Optisch in einem Top Zustand. 320GB...
> O.Z.
> KTN: 273126808
> ...


 

[Modedit by Hippo: Klarname gekürzt. Wie richtig erkannt ist der zu 99% geklaut und würdet ihr euren Namen im Zusammenhang mit Betrug lesen wollen?]


----------



## Hippo (25 Mai 2013)

tppr schrieb:


> dito, ebenfalls betroffen.
> Wie können wir Kontakt aufnehmen?


Hier anmelden und dann per PN


----------



## tppr (25 Mai 2013)

gute idee, jetz müsste sich "Battleben" nur noch anmelden


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Mai 2013)

Das stimmt, die IPv6-Adresse in der eckigen Klammer löst eindeutig zu dem Mailserver von mobile.de auf.

Hier sollten die Ermittler zeitnah auf mobile.de zugehen und nach den Logeinträgen fragen. Es kann sogar sein, dass die Tatsache, dass es sich hier um eine der neuen IPv6-Adressen handelt, die Ermittlung erleichtert. Denn im Gegensatz zu den bisher noch meist verwendeten IPv4-Adressen, die meistens dynamisch (und damit austauschbar) einem Anschluss zugewiesen werden, sind die IPv6-Adressen eigentlich fest zugewiesen. Allenfalls wird ein bestimmter Pool verwendet, der aber auch zuzuordnen wäre.


----------



## tomfase (25 Mai 2013)

Hab mich schlau gemacht bezügl. Mailheader: Wenn ich es nicht total mißverstanden habe, geht aus den mailheadern nur hervor, das ebay-Kleinanzeigen die email losgeschickt hat - die Umwandlung der Original-email-Adresse des Täters in die von ebay-Kleinanzeigen generierte, kann man im mailheader nicht mehr nachvollziehen. D.h. auch die Analyse der mailheader führt leider nur zu ebay und nicht weiter...



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Das stimmt, die IPv6-Adresse in der eckigen Klammer löst eindeutig zu dem Mailserver von mobile.de auf.
> 
> Hier sollten die Ermittler zeitnah auf mobile.de zugehen und nach den Logeinträgen fragen. Es kann sogar sein, dass die Tatsache, dass es sich hier um eine der neuen IPv6-Adressen handelt, die Ermittlung erleichtert. Denn im Gegensatz zu den bisher noch meist verwendeten IPv4-Adressen, die meistens dynamisch (und damit austauschbar) einem Anschluss zugewiesen werden, sind die IPv6-Adressen eigentlich fest zugewiesen. Allenfalls wird ein bestimmter Pool verwendet, der aber auch zuzuordnen wäre.


 
Hab ich es doch falsch verstanden? Nach meinem Kenntnisstand trägt jedes Relay seine Received: -Zeile oben in die email ein. D.h. in diesem Fall doch aber dann nur, dass mobile.de halt die letzte Schaltstelle auf dem Weg der email war und deutet halt in keiner Weise auf den ursprünglichen Absender hin. Oder doch anders?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (25 Mai 2013)

Die Email wurde eingetütet über mobile.rz, zu erkennen bei den letzten beiden received-Zeilen.
Die Seite mobile.rz gehört zu mobile.de. Wie so viele andere Länderdomains von ebay.


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Mai 2013)

Stimmt, die IP gehört dem Mailserver von mobile.de, und die gehören zu ebay. Damit wird man also nicht weiterkommen. Man kann höchstens bei ebay anfragen, ob die noch feststellen können, von welcher IP (über das Webinterface?) die Mail versendet wurde, da die ursprünglich versendende IP im Header nicht auftaucht. Wenn ebay das nicht feststellen kann, dann - Ende Gelände.


----------



## hauseltr (26 Mai 2013)

Ich habe heute mal zufällig eine Ebay Kleinanzeige geöffnet: deutlicher kann man doch wohl nicht warnen!


----------



## Hippo (26 Mai 2013)

Gier frißt Hirn ...

Ist aber nicht nur auf Ebay begrenzt. Bekannter von mir suchte ein Auto. Fragt mich nach Mobile.de etc.
Antwort: Ist soweit ok, aber such in max 30 km Umkreis daß Du die Möhren angucken kannst ohne nur zum Angucken einen Tank Sprit zu verfahren...
Was macht der Typ? 
Sucht sich einen in 650 km Entfernung aus ...
"Der ist sooooo günstig, da ist der Sprit fürs Hinfahren wieder raus"
Gesagt, getan ...
... und mit einer Schrottkarre wiedergekommen. "Naja, ein paar kKleinigkeiten müssen noch gemacht werden..."
Der Verkäufer hat sich gefreut einen Dummen gefunden zu haben und ich habe mich eines weitergehenden Kommentars enthalten als er mit der Karre kam.
Ach ja, die örtliche Werkstatt hat sich auch gefreut, wurde ein Großauftrag und auf einmal war das Auto doppelt so teuer.


----------



## battleben (26 Mai 2013)

hier bin ich 
tue mir einen gefallen und mach gleich anzeige, dieses geht auch online bei der online-wache
https://gateway.hamburg.de/HamburgGateway/FVP/Application/DienstEinstieg.aspx?fid=49
aber du kannst natürlich auch direkt zur polizei fahren und druck machen und sagen, dass mehrere personen betroffen sind.
das erhöht den druck!

wichtig ist die anzeige und das schnellstmöglich!
ich habe dich privat angeschrieben, ruf mich an. du kannst mich als weiteren betroffenen melden, somit sind wir zwei und dann gibts schon mal mehr öffentliches interesse und der kram kann von der staatsanwaltschaft nicht so einfach eingestellt werden.
du solltest auch bei ebay in dem betrugsforum dich dort melden, falls du das dort von mir findest. mehr lärm veranstalten und ich hoffe, wir bekommen den sack.

ich habe an ebay kleinanzeigen geschrieben und einen screenshot des online-inserats erhalten, die postbank angerufen und ein paar namen mit der adresse ausfindig gemacht(auch angeschrieben), jedoch könnte einer von denen auch als transferagent fungiert haben.


----------



## hunterboy (26 Mai 2013)

Hippo, ich will nicht unhöflich sein, aber Deine belehrenden Worte in diesem Thread sind wirklich nicht mehr nötig. Auch wenn Du Moderator bist, muss diese Ansage erlaubt sein.  Beispielhaft noch einmal zum mitschreiben; Besagter Betrüger, der sich Sascha Hahnemann nannte, hatte eine Festnetznummer, die mit Adresse im Telefonbuch stand und war mit dieser (zumindest bei mir) telefonisch erreichbar.


----------



## Hippo (26 Mai 2013)

Dann muß ich Dich gleich nochmal belehren - daß er bei Dir über eine Festnetznummer erreichbar war heißt genau garnichts.
Ich bin z.B. auch über eine französische Festnetznummer erreichbar - auch wenn ich in D an meinem Telefon sitze oder wahlweise am Handy.
Oder umgekehrt wenn ich in Frankreich bin über eine deutsche Festnetznummer, sogar mit der Vorwahl meines deutschen Heimatortes.
Außerdem könntest Du wenn Du schon meckerst das ganze präzisieren damit ich explizit reagieren kann


----------



## tomfase (26 Mai 2013)

Ihr habt ja alle sooo Recht.... Aber das mit der Gier möcht ich doch nicht kommentarlos stehen lassen. Das Wort Gier finde ich unangebracht und fühle mich durch die Benutzung durchaus verunglimpft (Duden:* Gier *Substantiv, feminin - auf Genuss und Befriedigung, Besitz und Erfüllung von Wünschen gerichtetes, heftiges, maßloses Verlangen; ungezügelte Begierde).

Ich spürte bei der Entscheidung dem Angebot zu trauen weder heftiges, maßloses Verlangen noch ungezügelte Begierde. Vielmehr habe ich in meiner Funktion als Materialbeschaffer eines kleinen freien professionellen Kulturbetriebes versucht, die uns zur Verfügung stehende Mitteln möglichst effektvoll und sparsam zu verwenden.
Ich hätte sehr gerne die Möglichkeit unser Material beim Fachhändler vor Ort mit ausgiebiger Beratung und Service zu beschaffen - leider ist unser Budget begrenzt und wir müssen das Beste aus dem wenigen Geld was wir haben machen.
"Gier frißt Hirn..." klingt zwar toll und unglaublich weise, trifft aber sicher nicht auf alle Fälle zu und solche Phrasen sollten meiner Meinung nach angemessen eingesetzt werden.
Schönen Restsonntag noch & Gruß
tomfase


----------



## Goblin (26 Mai 2013)

Man drückt doch draußen auch keinem Fremden Kohle in die Hand und hofft dass er 10 Minuten später mit der Ware um die Ecke kommt

Es ist nun mal so,dass viele vor lauter $ Zeichen in den Augen ihr Hirn abschalten


----------



## Hippo (26 Mai 2013)

Das trifft für Deinen Fall genauso zu.
Der Preis war anscheinend unglaublich günstig (Lockangebot) daß Du alle Vernunft (entgegen der von hauseltr geposteten Ebaywarnung)über Bord geworfen hast und trotzdem genau auf dieses Angebot eingestiegen bist.
Und genau das läßt sich auf den sicher nicht netten, aber trotzdem wahren Satz "Gier frißt Hirn" abkürzen.
Der Satz sagt nichts über die Intentionen des Einzelnen aus, nur über die Reaktion auf Lockangebote.
Oder sagst Du Dir heute nicht auch "Wie konnte ich nur ...?"


----------



## tomfase (26 Mai 2013)

Na klar beiß ich mir in den A****! Aber bisher bin ich mit einem gewissen Vertrauen darauf, dass zum Glück nur ein paar Prozent der frei rumlaufenden Menschen mich übers Ohr hauen wollen, ganz gut gefahren. Irgendwie glaub ich immer noch daran, das einem ein Großteil der Welt so ähnlich begegnet, wie man sich selber ihm gegenüber verhält. Leider nur meistens....
Aber ich lasse mir von diesen Är***** mein positives Menschenbild nicht vollständig vermiesen!!! Sonst verliert man nämlich 'nen Haufen Freude im Leben...
Geld zu verlieren tut zwar weh, aber irgendwie gibt es auch echt Schlimmeres... 

Ach so, und ein Lockangebot war es eigtl. nicht. Der Preis bewegte sich im normalen Rahmen. Allerdings an der unteren Grenze.


----------



## Hippo (26 Mai 2013)

tomfase schrieb:


> ... Aber bisher bin ich mit einem gewissen Vertrauen darauf, dass zum Glück nur ein paar Prozent der frei rumlaufenden Menschen mich übers Ohr hauen wollen, ganz gut gefahren...


Im echten Leben, stimm ich Dir größtenteils zu, im Internet gehe ich vom umgekehrten Verhältnis aus



tomfase schrieb:


> ... Irgendwie glaub ich immer noch daran, das einem ein Großteil der Welt so ähnlich begegnet, wie man sich selber ihm gegenüber verhält. Leider nur meistens....


s.o.



tomfase schrieb:


> ...Aber ich lasse mir von diesen Är***** mein positives Menschenbild nicht vollständig vermiesen!!! Sonst verliert man nämlich 'nen Haufen Freude im Leben...


Vorsichtiger sein, vor allem bei Leuten die man nicht kennt.
Wir hatten vor Weihnachten hier einen Fall mit Kameras.
Gut aufgemachte Seite, aber Shop in England, Vorauskasse, Impressum nur marginal vorhanden, Domain frisch registriert aber Werbeaussage "Seit Jahren ...", keine Suchergebnisse im Netz außer Selbstbeweihräucherung und und und.
Alles Indizien daß was faul ist. 
Einer war dann der Vollhonk himself der hier gelesen hat und weil der Preis so gut war hat er trotzdem per Vorkasse bestellt ...
Noch Fragen?


tomfase schrieb:


> Geld zu verlieren tut zwar weh, aber irgendwie gibt es auch echt Schlimmeres...


wohl wahr



tomfase schrieb:


> Ach so, und ein Lockangebot war es eigtl. nicht. Der Preis bewegte sich im normalen Rahmen. Allerdings an der unteren Grenze.


Auch Gauner lernen dazu


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Mai 2013)

Die Diskussion geht hier m.E. zum Teil am Kern des Problems vorbei.

Der Spruch "Gier frisst Hirn" trifft es halt auch nicht voll.

Ausschlaggebend ist etwas anderes. Der Durchschnittsbürger hat leider wenig Kenntnis darüber, wie das Internet technisch funktioniert. Er vertraut blind darauf, dass man jemandem, der im Internet irgend etwas anbietet und dann nicht liefert, schon ohne weiteres erwischen und ermitteln könne.

Erst nach Eintritt des Schadens hat er dann gelernt, dass:

-man eine Internet-Domain völlig anonym registrieren kann (unter Falschnamen)
-dass man die Absendeadresse einer e-Mail leicht fälschen kann
-dass man sich leicht hinter einem Proxy verstecken kann
-dass man den Absender einer e-Mail nicht ermitteln kann, wenn dieser über Proxy und dann auch noch über das Webinterface von ebay oder g-mail oder yahoo oder hotmail sendet
-dass IP-Adress-Logs von den Providern wenn überhaupt, dann maximal nur 7 Tage gespeichert werden
-dass zusätzlich zu diesen Problemen obendrein noch manche Internetdienstleister unkooperativ bei Ermittlungen sind

Die Leichtigkeit, mit der man im Internet tarnen, täuschen, fälschen und sich verstecken kann, ist dem Durchschnittbürger nicht bewusst. Das hat er nicht gelernt.

Autos gibt es seit über 100 Jahren, daher weiß er, dass man nach links und rechts guckt, wenn man über die Straße geht. Das hat Mutti schon gesagt, und die hat es von ihrer Mutti auch schon gesagt gekriegt. Ebenso weiß er, dass Fliegenpilze tödlich sein können bzw. es einem mindestens kotzelend wird, wenn man so einen schönen rot-weißen Pilz isst. Fliegenpilze gibt es seit Menschengedenken, das gehört alles zum Erfahrungsschatz.

Aber das Internet gibt es in breiter Form erst seit etwas mehr als 15 Jahren. Und wir gehen da mit einer Technik um, die wir vom Prinzip her gar nicht verstanden haben. Wer weiß schon, was eine dynamische IP-Adresse ist, was ein Proxy und ein Mailserver ist etc. Daher sind die Gefahren des Internets nicht präsent, weil abstrakt, intransparent und komplex. Und der Mensch neigt eben von Haus aus dazu, abstrakte und komplexe Gefahren nicht wahrzunehmen bzw. zu ignorieren.


----------



## Mate (26 Mai 2013)

Ich wurde auch von diesem Misststück betrogen :/ mit einem Canon Eos 1100D Digitalcamera...
O.Z.
KTN: 273126808
BLZ: 70010080
Postbank
Ich habe eine Ausweiskopie von ihm.
Was soll ich dann jetzt machen?


[Modedit by Hippo: Klarname gekürzt. Wie richtig erkannt ist der zu 99% geklaut und würdet ihr euren Namen im Zusammenhang mit Betrug lesen wollen?]


----------



## Hippo (26 Mai 2013)

Antiscammer, das ist zwar wunderschön erklärt ...
Nur - wenn ich ein Opfer dieses Vorkassebetrugs frage ob er einer x-beliebigen unbekannten Person am Aldiparkplatz 500.- € in die Hände drücken würde auf das Versprechen hin drei Tage später mit einem neuen Fernseher wiederzukommen.
Da würde ich doch einiges drauf wetten daß das 99% NICHT tun würden. Selbst wenn der ihnen einen Ausweis unter die Nase halten würde und schon gar nicht wenn das ein serbischer Ausweis ohne deutsche Adresse ist ...
Da mußt man gar nicht so technisch mit IP, Proxy & Co werden.
Zumal grade bei den Kleinanzeigen MEHR als deutlich vor Betrug gewarnt wird und auch gesagt wird warum


----------



## Hippo (26 Mai 2013)

Das was allen anderen auch geraten wurde.
Sich in den Hintern beißen und bei der Polizei Strafantrag stellen. Die Kontonummer ist die einzige Chance. Die Ausweiskopie kannst in der Pfeife rauchen
Ansonsten die beiden Threads zum Thema lesen - hier und diesen http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/ebay-kleinanzeigen-betrug.41054/


----------



## Hippo (26 Mai 2013)

*Thread hier geschlossen. *
*Bitte aus Gründen der Übersichtlichkeit nur noch hier posten*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/ebay-kleinanzeigen-betrug-neue-masche-meine-erfahrung.38792/


----------



## battleben (26 Mai 2013)

Mate,
Mach bitte auch sofort eine Anzeige, entweder Online oder bei der Wache direkt.
Das Ausweis könnte auch gestohlen sein, aber es wäre gut, wenn Du mir den zukommen lassen könntest. Registriere Dich hier und schreib mich an, dann erhälst Du meine Telefonnummer und wir können die Daten austauschen.

VG


----------



## Luthien1 (26 Mai 2013)

Mate schrieb:


> Ich wurde auch von diesem Misststück betrogen :/ mit einem Canon Eos 1100D Digitalcamera...
> O.Z.
> KTN: 273126808
> BLZ: 70010080
> ...


 

scheiße scheiße scheiße! grad hier den tread gelesen und aus allen wolken gefallen als ich das hier las.... bei mir ists genauso! habe aber geld erst am freitag überwiesen! vielleicht ist es noch nicht bei ihm angekommen und ich werde morgen früh sofort bei der bank anrufen und einen antrag auf rückbuchen ausführen lassen. und dann natürlich gleich zur polizei gehen!
scheiße... ich appelier einfach viel zu schnell an die gutherzigkeit der menschen... jetzt nicht mehr ey.. 

hat dieser o sich denn bei euch gemeldet nach dem ihr ihm betrug unterstellt habt?


[Modedit by Hippo: Klarname gekürzt. Wie richtig erkannt ist der zu 99% geklaut und würdet ihr euren Namen im Zusammenhang mit Betrug lesen wollen?]


----------



## Hippo (26 Mai 2013)

Luthien1 schrieb:


> ... habe aber geld erst am freitag überwiesen! vielleicht ist es noch nicht bei ihm angekommen und ich werde morgen früh sofort bei der bank anrufen und einen antrag auf rückbuchen ausführen lassen...


Hast Du online überwiesen? Dann vergiß es ...
Da hast Du nur eine Chance wenn Du so max 5 min nach der Überweisung bei Deiner Bank jemanden überzeugen kannst sofort die Bremse reinzuhauen.
Danach sinkt dich Chance auf annähernd null.
Der Rest der Möglichkeiten steht in den beiden Threads zum Thema Ebay-Kleinanzeigenbetrug


----------



## battleben (26 Mai 2013)

Leute, ich habe gerade mit der Polizei gesprochen. Wenn Du die Überweisung Freitag getätigt hast, dann ist das Konto noch aktiv und wir können das Konto blocken lassen. Ich fahre jetzt zur Polizei und übergeben hier die neuen Daten. Alles was ihr habt, Daten, Ausweiskopie etc. brauche ich. Kontaktiert mich hier und ich geb meine Mailadresse. Status gibt es später!


----------



## Marvin S. (26 Mai 2013)

Mist!
Ich bin auch auf diesen Oliver Ziesch*** reingefallen. Könnt ihr mir bitte eure Daten geben, die ich dann morgen bei
der Polizei mit vorlegen kann? Bei mir handelte es sich um eine Playstation 3, dafür habe ich ihm knapp 100€ überwiesen. Diese Daten hatte er mir gegeben:
O.Z.
KTN: 273126808
BLZ: 70010080
Postbank

Angeblich wohnt er in Waddeweitz, dass ist in der Nähe von Bremen. Laut den Kontoangaben müsste er aber ein Konto bei der Postbank München haben.

Danke im Voraus


[Modedit by Hippo: Klarname gekürzt. Wie richtig erkannt ist der zu 99% geklaut und würdet ihr euren Namen im Zusammenhang mit Betrug lesen wollen?]


----------



## Hippo (26 Mai 2013)

Das macht keinen Sinn, das macht die Polizei selber über die Kontoabfrage. Die geben das dann automatisch an den für den Kontostandort zuständigen StA weiter


----------



## Luthien1 (26 Mai 2013)

Marvin S. schrieb:


> Mist!
> Angeblich wohnt er in Waddeweitz, dass ist in der Nähe von Bremen. Laut den Kontoangaben müsste er aber ein Konto bei der Postbank München haben
> Danke im Voraus


 
bei mir wohnt er angeblich in Niedersachsen - Schwarmstedt!


----------



## Marvin S. (26 Mai 2013)

Könnt ihr mir bitte eure Namen und euren Wohnort und weitere Daten geben, wenn ihr noch welche habt? Wenn möglich, dann schickt das alles bitte an meine Emailadresse: XXX. Das alles gebe ich dann morgen bei meiner Anzeige mit an.

[Modedit by Hippo: Mailadresse entfernt - Nutzungsbedingungen beachten!
Kontaktaufnahme im Forum ausschließlich per PN (Unterhaltung)]


----------



## Marvin S. (26 Mai 2013)

Achso, mir ist ein Fehler unterlaufen. Waddeweitz liegt auch in Niedersachsen. Aber dieser Oliver gibt ja wahrscheinlich eh nur Scheinadressen an


----------



## Hippo (26 Mai 2013)

Marvin S. schrieb:


> ... Das alles gebe ich dann morgen bei meiner Anzeige mit an.


Sag mal - liest Du hier überhaupt die Antworten?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...sche-meine-erfahrung.38792/page-9#post-366534
Es bringt NULLKOMMANULL was Du vorhast, das verzögert die Abwicklung im Gegenteil sogar noch.
Wir pflegen zu wissen was wir den Leuten raten und warum wir das tun.
Die Wissenden hier tun das zwar in ihrer Freizeit aber sind mitnichten Amateure sondern haben fast durchgängig mit der Materie beruflich zu tun ...


----------



## battleben (26 Mai 2013)

so, ich bin von der Polizei zurück und das Thema O.Z. wird nicht so schnell gelöst werden können, denn die Polizei ist unterbesetzt und die Staatsanwaltschaft ist erst ab morgen wieder da  Die Polizei wird über die Staatsanwaltschaft morgen mit mir in Kontakt treten, daher bitte alle Daten sammeln und erstattet Anzeige. Wenn Ihr eine Kopie vom Pass habt oder neue Bankdaten, dann lasst es mich wissen. Der Ausweis wird mit Sicherheit gestohlen sein, aber der Typ ist wohl noch aktiv. Die Frage ist nur, ob die langsamen Mühlen den Typen noch kriegen, obwohl er ja noch aktiv ist.
Wenn wir Glück haben, dann ist das Bankkonto noch rechtzeitig geblockt.
Bitte schreibt den Oliver nicht an, er darf kein Verdacht bekommen und das Konto dann löschen. Schreibt Ihn nur an, wann er abschickt und wann man mit dem Paket rechnen kann. Ihm nicht auf Betrug ansprechen. Alle Links die noch aktiv sind bitte hier posten und zusätzliche Daten, wenn diese noch nicht bekannt sind!
Eine Möglichkeit wäre die Bank noch aufmerksam zu machen, die werden zwar das Konto nicht blocken und sperren durch unsere Anfragen, aber kontrollieren und entsprechend können die sich schneller mit der Staatsanwaltschaft austauschen.
Die Mail der Postbank ist: *[email protected]*


[Modedit by Hippo: Klarname gekürzt. Wie richtig erkannt ist der zu 99% geklaut und würdet ihr euren Namen im Zusammenhang mit Betrug lesen wollen?]


----------



## Luthien1 (26 Mai 2013)

also hier aktiver link bei ebay kleinanzeigen:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...ne-simlock)-wie-neu/118623348-173-2917?ref=wl

ich hab ihn schon gemeldet! wäre super wenn ihr das vielleicht auch noch tun könnt. kann ich nur einmal machen!


----------



## battleben (26 Mai 2013)

ich hab mit der Sicherheit von der Postbank gesprochen. Das Konto wird beobachtet und kann geblockt werden. Ihr müsst der Bank euren Namen schreiben und was Ihr in der Überweisung angegeben habt, also eure Daten etc. und wer euch betrogen habt und die Kontodaten.
Bitte alle Betroffene an die Postbank *[email protected]*
*@Hippo der Name sollte halbwegs lesbar sein ohne direkt auf den zu kommen, aber die Betroffenen, dadurch haben die Leute das hier gefunden: *
*In etwa O.Z. dann passt das do ch *

VG

[Modedit by Hippo: Wenn ich einen Namen auseditiere ist es so. Punkt!]


----------



## battleben (27 Mai 2013)

ich bin gerade im Austausch mit weiteren Institutionen. Der Kerl ist nicht doof, er hat viele Inserate bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen geschaltet.
Der Umsatz geht in die Tausende pro Tag!
Er benutzt evtl. einen gestohlenen Ausweis mit der er ein Bankkonto eingerichtet hat.
Wer Links hat, auch veraltet, dann postet diese bitte, oder schreibt Ebay Kleinanzeigen an und bittet um einen Screenshot von dem abgeschalteten Link.
Alle Daten gebe ich an die Staatsanwaltschaft weiter. Das Ausmaß des Betrugs ist gewaltig!
Das Geld können wir vergessen, weil er mehrmals am Tag Geld vom Konto von verschiedenen Geldautomaten abhebt und nicht sicher ist, was davon noch da bzw. übrig ist. Nur das Abhebelimit bremst ihn etwas aus und das liegt bei 1000€/Tag für das Girokonto, somit können einige vielleicht noch auf das Geld hoffen, besonders auf das Geld, was jetzt erst verbucht wird.

*Hier nochmal die Daten:*
*Verkaufsort:* Ebay Kleinanzeigen
*Angebotene Artikel:*
1. Canon EOS 1100D SLR Digitalkamera
2. Playstation 3 SlimLine
3. Nokia Lumia 920 32GB - Schwarz (ohne Simlock) wie neu
*Vorname:* O*****
*Nachname:* Z********
*Bankkonto:* Postbank München
*KTN:* 273126808
*BLZ*: 70010080

und das was er schreibt:"
Hi,

im Anhang der Ausweis.
Hier sind meine Kontodaten:

O***** Z*******
KTN: 273126808
BLZ: 70010080
Postbank
205,90€

Sobald der Betrag auf meinem Konto gutgeschrieben ist, versende ich umgehend die Ware.

Lieben Gruß
O** ​ 

Mehr Daten darf ich hier leider nicht veröffentlichen! Schaut in die angehängte PDF-Datei, da sind zwei Betrugslinks aufgeführt. Das Ende der Geschichte werde ich hier veröffentlichen!


----------



## Marvin S. (27 Mai 2013)

Desweiteren hat er noch diese Anzeige bei ebay-Kleinanzeigen geschaltet, auf die ich reingefallen bin:

Play Station 3 PAL 60GB inklusive Controller Top Zustand

Hier der Link: http://m.kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/s-an...gb-inklusive-controller-top-zustand/117265417


----------



## BenTigger (28 Mai 2013)

BenTigger schrieb:


> GiKiBa schrieb:
> 
> 
> > UND MIT PAYPAL SEID IHR IMMER AUF DER SICHEREN SEITE UND HABT KÄUFERSCHUTZ.
> ...


 
Verbraucherzentralen klagen gegen Paypal

http://www.t-online.de/computer/int...parent-genug-verbraucherzentralen-klagen.html

und meine Meinung oben bestätigen auch andere:



> Nie wieder Paypal
> Erstellt am
> 27.05.2013, 17:08 Uhr
> .
> ...


 
http://community.t-online.de/commun...3A:-verbraucherzentralen-klagen,58018836.html

Paypal ist also keinesfalls absolut sicher für den Kunden oder dem Händler


----------



## Lunchbox (28 Mai 2013)

Hi,

hab bei Ebay kleinanzeigen nach einem günstigen Nintendo 3ds XL geschaut und ich wurde fündig.

So sah die Anzeige aus:

Das Gerät wurde am 26.04.2013 im Saturn gekauft. (23 Monate Restgarantie) 
Es befindet sich daher in einem absolut neuwertigen Zustand, da es in den 4 Wochen in meinem Besitz vielleicht 5-6 mal in Benutzung war. 
Keine Kratzer am Gehäuse oder auf dem Display. Das Gerät sieht aus wie gerade neu im Laden gekauft. 
Zudem stammt es aus einem Nichtraucherhaushalt.

Nintendo 3DS XL Blau/Schwarz 
4 GB Speicherkarte 
Das Nintendo 3 DS Spiel " The Legend of Zelda - Ocarina of Time 3D" 
Das Nintendo 3 DS Spiel " Super Mario Land 3D" 
Das Nintendo 3 DS Spiel " Luigi's Mansion 2 - 3D" 
Das Nintendo 3 DS Spiel " Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D" (OVP - noch in Folie eingeschweißt) 
Ein Ladekabel 
Sämtliches Zubehör wie Bedienungsanleitung, AR-Cards etc. (alles ungeöffnet und unbenutzt) 
Original-Rechnung von Saturn vom 26.04.2013 
Original-Karton

Das Ganze für "nur" 150 €.... Hab in meiner Euphorie natürlich erstmal kontakt mit dem Verkäufer aufgenommen. Dieser sagte mir das daß Gerät noch zu haben sei.
Als ich dann nach seinen Kontodaten gefragt habe wollte er erstmal meine Adressdaten haben die ich ihm auch mitgeteilt habe.
Hab ihm dann noch eine Mail mit der Frage geschrieben warum er das Ganze so billig machen würde. Hab darauf noch keine Antwort bekommen.

Irgendwie macht mich die ganze Sache stutzig. Jedes einzelne der Spiele kostet im Laden noch an die 39,99€+.

Klingt das Ganze zu schön um wahr zu sein?
Wie kann ich mich absichern?

Oder mach ich mir zuviel Gedanken und dies ist ein üblicher Preis.... Die Emailadresse von der Person hab ich auch. Weiß aber nicht ob ich die hier angeben darf...


----------



## BenTigger (28 Mai 2013)

Als Sicherheit dient eine persönliche Übergabe von Gerät gegen Geld oder Überweisung des Geldes NACH Lieferung des Gerätes.
Bei einem persönlichen Treff, sollte eine kräftige Person als Zeuge dabei sein. Zumindest bei dem Preis sollte man seeeehr vorsichtig sein.
NIEMALS erst Geld überweisen und dann auf Lieferung warten. Egal was versprochen wird um zu einer Überweisung vor Lieferung zu überzeugen oder welche Argumente gegen eine persönliche Übergabe vorgetragen werden, erhöhen den Verdacht einer Betrugsabsicht.
Auch eine Nachnahmelieferung ist nie sicher. Es sind schon Ziegelsteine für viel Geld gekauft worden.

Und solltest du dem nicht glauben was wir hier schreiben, lass uns ein Treffen in der Fußgängerzone vereinbaren. Dort gibst du mir dann 100€ und ich komme dann in drei Tagen wieder dort hin und überreiche dir das gleiche, nur unbebraucht, noch original verpackt und keine 3 Tage alt.

PS. hinterlege doch mal den Link zu der Kleinanzeige... Dann können wir mal nach verdächtigen Zeichen schauen


----------



## Lunchbox (28 Mai 2013)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...le-5-wochen-alt/120858906-279-3168?ref=search

 Vielleicht ist es ja ein gutes Zeichen das er zuerst die Adresse von mir haben will


----------



## Luthien1 (28 Mai 2013)

Also ich würde die Finger davon lassen!!!
Bin jetzt auch eines Besseren belehrt worden!
Wenn du schon mal schaust wie viele Besuche diese Anzeige hatte, und zwar 231, da frage ich mich dann warum bei so einem billigen Angebot es noch niemand gekauft hat und die Anzeige nicht schon rausgenommen wurde!?
Frag doch mal ob du es abholen kommen kannst, oder mit Paypal bezahlen, wenn er nein sagt lass die Finger davon!!


----------



## Hippo (28 Mai 2013)

Luthien1 schrieb:


> ... oder mit Paypal bezahlen, wenn er nein sagt lass die Finger davon!!


 
>>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...che-meine-erfahrung.38792/page-10#post-366622


----------



## Lunchbox (28 Mai 2013)

Eigentlich sollte man ja auch auf sein Gespür hören  Werd ihm aber mal vorschlagen ob ich das Gerät vor Zahlung bekomme...mal schauen was daraus wird.


----------



## Luthien1 (28 Mai 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...che-meine-erfahrung.38792/page-10#post-366622


 
ja ich weiß paypal ist auch scheiße... aber es geht ja nur darum ob er denn überhaupt darauf EINGEHEN würde mit paypal zu zahlen!


----------



## Hippo (28 Mai 2013)

Wozu der Aufwand?
Dein Bauch sagt aua, dann haks ab und gut ist.
Wenn dann bestehe auf direkter Übergabe.
Aber dann solltest Du auf jeden Fall einen Plan B in der Tasche haben.
Wir Aktivisten wissen worauf wir achten müssen, Amateuren raten wir vom Detektiv spielen definitiv ab!


----------



## portwein71 (28 Mai 2013)

Leider Ebay-kleinanzeige ist voll von Betrüger,und Ebay macht nix,Warum?  weil nicht Lukrativ ist.Bei Ebay und Paypal ist richtig Geld zu verdienen!   Mafia systemm.


----------



## Hippo (28 Mai 2013)

Die Anzeigen werden schneller eingestellt als Ebay löschen kann. Außerdem ist Ebay nicht dafür da Richter ohne Verurteilung zu spielen.
Gefühlter Betrug ist noch lange kein juristischer Betrug.
Also nicht immer nur alles auf Ebay schieben.
Wie würdest Du Dich fühlen wenn Du eine Anzeige einstellst und wegen mir der/die Ex meldet das bei Ebay als Betrug und die hauen das sofort raus?
Auch nicht gut, oder?
Es kommt bei jeder Kleinanzeige die Warnung mit dem Hinweis das Gerümpel PERSÖNLICH abzuholen und bei Übergabe zu bezahlen.
Also nicht alles auf Ebay schieben ...


----------



## Lunchbox (29 Mai 2013)

Hab es gelassen.
Es kamen jetzt die Zahlungsinfos unter anderem mit einem seltsam geschriebenen Verwendungszweck und er schrieb noch dabei das Versand inklusive ist.
Das macht doch kein privater Verkäufer auf ebay...

Das geht meiner Meinung nach nicht mit rechten Dingen zu...


----------



## Luthien1 (29 Mai 2013)

sooo.. heute post bekommen von der postbank, mein geld ist leider weg 
im grunde wars mir schon fast klar... aber probieren das geld zurückzubekommen wollt ich auf jeden fall!!!!
hat denn von euch jemand diesen oli Z. mal versucht anzuschreiben wegen geld? bzw. hat der sich dann überhaupt gemeldet oder garnichts geschrieben?


----------



## BadaBing (29 Mai 2013)

So, bin auch auf O. Z. reingefallen... und endlich mal was zu diesem Typen gefunden im Inet, dass es anderen leider auch so ergeht. Eigentlich habe ich mit Ebay, geschweige Ebay Kleinanzeigen, so gut wie gar nichts am Hut. Wenn's hoch kommt kaufe ich dort 1x im Jahr was. Bei Kleinanzeigen war's das erste Mal und dann gleich so was. Bin bei Ebay normalerweise sehr skeptisch, aber in diesem Fall muss irgendwas ausgesetzt haben bei mir.

Es ging um eine Kamera: Nikon Coolpix P510 für 200 € (mit sämtlichen Zubehör)
Die Anzeige wurde von ihm am 16.05.2013 erstellt. (Nr. 118846775)
Standort: Mühlenstr. 77, 17207 Müritz - Landkreis - Röbel

Am selbigen Tag hab ich sie "entdeckt". Oliver Z. hat mir 190 € inkl. Versand angeboten... Da hätte es schon klingeln müssen, ich weiß...

Zitat O. Z.:
"Sobald der Betrag auf meinem Konto gutgeschrieben ist, versende ich umgehend die Ware.
Ich sage Ihnen natürlich sofort beischeid wenn ich bei der Post gewesen bin und sende Ihnen dann auch gleich die Sendungsnummer."

Am 17.05.2013 habe ich das Geld überwiesen... und ihm das auch mitgeteilt.

Am 22.05.2013 habe ich dann mal angefragt, wann ich mit der Lieferung rechnen kann.

Zitat O. Z.:
"Habe es eben erst zu Bank geschafft und werde es morgen früh sofort losschicken.

MfG"

Die Anzeige war immer noch aktiv. Also hat mein Freund ihn mal angefragt, ob die Kamera noch verfügbar wäre. Die Antwort war immer: "Ja ist sie." O. Z. hat ihm die gleiche BV mitgeteilt wie mir. Allerdings solle er 200 € + 6,90 € Versand zahlen.

Mein Fehler war dann, dass ich O. Z. ihm dann ne Frist gesetzt habe mir bis 29.05.2013 die Ware zu liefern oder Anzeige bei den Cops.

Zitat O.Z. darauf hin:
"Hallo,
Entschuldigung aber was soll denn das jetzt?
das Paket ist doch schon auf dem weg zu Ihnen.

MfG"

Das war seine letzte dreiste Mail. Aufgefallen ist mir, das er nur morgens zwischen 08 Uhr und 09 Uhr und abends ab ca. 18 Uhr geantwortet hat.

Natürlich kam die Kamera nicht an und wird es wohl auch nicht. Hab's bei Ebay gemeldet am 26.05. abends. Die Anzeige wurde dann rausgenommen. Ne Mail an die Postbank in München gesendet und den Vorfall gemeldet. Und bei der Polizei war ich heute auch und hab Strafanzeige gestellt. 

Was schließe ich daraus? Nie wieder Ebay! Und auf mein Bauchgefühl hören. Und allen raten zur Polizei zu gehen!!! Egal wie klein der Betrag auch sein mag. Je mehr Anzeigen eingehen, desto besser.

Das Geld wird futsch sein, aber ich will das der Typ nicht so einfach davon kommt.

(sorry für den langen Beitrag)

Greetings


----------



## stuttgart36 (30 Mai 2013)

hallo auch ich bin auf O.Z. leider reingefallen und zeige ihn nun an.
Angeboten hatte er ein apple TV2 für 110,-- Euro.
selbe bankverbindung.


----------



## amandre (30 Mai 2013)

Hallo ,
auch ich wurde betrogen, ging um eine neue Fritzbox 7390 für 110.-Euro. Erst normaler Mailkontakt und dann keine Antwort mehr von Stxxx Mxxx, Standort 20095 Mitte Hamburg Altstadt, Kontonummer: 20021247,
Bankleitzahl: 51230800. Auch Anzeige bei der Polizei gemacht und zuerst damit gedroht - keine Reaktion vom Verkäufer-Betrüger.
Also so was habe ich zum ersten Mal erlebt, spätestens bei der Androhung mit Betrugsanzeige bekam ich bisher immer mein Geld zurück.

_ Beitrag editiert. Keine Namen schreiben. Bitte Nutzungsbedingungen beachten. * BT/MOD*_


----------



## Opfer35 (30 Mai 2013)

Hallo,

Ich bin auf eine Doris L. reingefallen beim Kauf ūber eBay Kleinanzeigen. Gibt es noch weitere Opfer von ihr?
Hatte über paypal bezahlt an Emailadresse: [email protected]

Bitte melden, wenn es noch weitere Opfer gibt.


----------



## BinReingefallen (30 Mai 2013)

Ich auf Ox.Zx. mit der AVM7390 und ich hatte finanziellen engpass und wurde eine Ratenzahlung vereinbart.
Konnte aber doch alles Zahlen da ich mir noch was geliehen hatte.
Keine Ware bis jetzt und auch keinen Kontakt mehr.
An dem Telefon der angegebenen Adresse war ne nette ältere Frau die Ox nicht kennt.
Auf diesen Bloog bin ich nun gekommen als ich die Kontonummer 273126808 suchte.
Also werde ich morgen auch mal eine Anzeige starten.
Hab noch diese Mail von Ihm xxx

[Modedit by Hippo: Keine Klarnamen oder Mailadressen schreiben]

Warum keine Mail diese hatte ich bei der Prüfung durch Googl auch gesucht und nichts negatives gefunden.
Würde eine Suche nach betrügern auch beschleunigen da nicht jeder nach einer Kontonummer im Internet sucht.


----------



## Betrugsopfer o z (31 Mai 2013)

Der Typ ist noch aktiv bin auch drauf reingefallen das der Hammer Artikel wo man gar nicht mit betrug rechnet
Es handelte sich um ein babyphone  angelcare ! Schon echt sehr merkwürdig 

Ablauf war genauso wie ihr es hier auch alle schreibt !


----------



## BattleKeks (1 Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen.

Auch ich wurde ordentlich verar*cht

Hab vor einer Woche eine Xbox 360 4 gb für 91 € inkl. Versand bei ebay Kleinanzeigen gekauft, das Geld überwiesen und bis heute kam nichts an. Der Verkäufer meldet sich nicht mehr und stellt aber schön weiter Angebote rein, die sich alle sehr ähnlich von der Beschreibung anhören. Bei der angegebenen Adresse wohnt gar keiner, da ist nur ein Möbelhaus. 

Fazit : Nie mehr ebay Kleinanzeigen und lieber paar € mehr ausgeben und von seriösen Händlern kaufen. Den Stress kann man sich sparen.

Zum Anbieter, hat schon jmd. anders "Erfahrungen" mit dem gemacht ?!

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-konsolen/12247/c279l3424?deletedAdRedirect=true

Stellt immer neue Konsolen rein, aber antwortet nicht auf emails wo die Ware ist.

Hab ihm bis Mittwoch ein Ultimatum gesetzt, wenn bis dahin nichts kommt gehe ich auch zur Polizei

Edit: Der Link hier führt zu allen Angeboten von ihm :

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-bestandsliste.html?userId=13478259


----------



## Goblin (1 Juni 2013)

Selber schuld wenn man per Vorkasse bestellt. Es wird bei Ebay-Kleinanzeigen auf der Webseite  oft genug darauf hingewiesen dass man es nicht machen soll


----------



## nurmalso (3 Juni 2013)

Goblin schrieb:


> Selber schuld wenn man per Vorkasse bestellt. Es wird bei Ebay-Kleinanzeigen auf der Webseite oft genug darauf hingewiesen dass man es nicht machen soll



Herr Goblin, dies ist natürlich ein richtig guter Hinweis-es gibt halt ab und an Menschen die noch vertrauen in andere haben, und wenn das gewünschte Stück doch zuweit weg ist zum abholen, macht man auch eine Überweisung.
Ich glaube jdm. hier im Forum ist nun KLAR, dass Sie die Warnhinweise beachten hätten sollen und können auf einen so neunmalklugen Kommentar, wie von dir, gerne verzichten.
Aber naja... manche haben nix besseres zu tun, als einen noch besseren klugsch... Kommentar hinzuzufügen.

ALSO NOCHMAL IM NAMEN ALLER: DANKE FÜR DEINEN HILFREICHEN KOMMENTAR - ER WIRD IN ZUKUNFT BEACHTET!!!


----------



## jupp11 (3 Juni 2013)

nurmalso schrieb:


> ALSO NOCHMAL IM NAMEN ALLER: DANKE FÜR DEINEN HILFREICHEN KOMMENTAR - ER WIRD IN ZUKUNFT BEACHTET!!!


Es wäre wünschenwert . Hab aber so meine Zweifel, da sich hier in der Regel nur die melden, bei denen das Kind bereits in den Brunnen gefallen ist. Newbies als Einkommensgrundlage der Abzockgilde wird es  bedauerlicherweise immer wieder geben.


----------



## BenTigger (3 Juni 2013)

nurmalso schrieb:


> Ich glaube jdm. hier im Forum ist nun KLAR, dass Sie die Warnhinweise beachten hätten sollen und können auf einen so neunmalklugen Kommentar, wie von dir, gerne verzichten.
> Aber naja... manche haben nix besseres zu tun, als einen noch besseren klugsch... Kommentar hinzuzufügen.


 
Trotzdem ist man selber schuld, wenn man trotz der Warnung nun per Vorkasse bestellt und reinfällt.
Und auch ich habe keinerlei Mitleid mit den Leuten, die sich dann hier melden.

Da gibt es schon andere Abzockfälle, wo man auch nicht leichtgläubig reinfällt. Da habe ich dann eher Mitleid, weil die Falle sehr gut gestellt ist.

Trotzdem ist es gut, wenn diese Erfahrungen hier veröffentlicht werden, da so dann ein klügerer User gewarnt wird, der erst googelt und nur dann bestellt, wenn nichts an Warnung im Netz zu finden ist.


----------



## Chris1981 (3 Juni 2013)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...cked-sc-signature-edition/122332705-225-9038?

Vorsicht Betrug: Polizeilich bekannt:  dalibor miskovic
konto: 665715900
blz: 10070024
 deutsche bank

geb: 29.09.1985

Er versucht schon wieder seine Masche... http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/ebay-kleinanzeigen-betrug.41054/page-3

durchlesen , es wurden schon leute betrogen.


----------



## battleben (3 Juni 2013)

Alle, die mit O.Z was am Hut hatten. Ich habe bei Facebook ein Profil aufgemacht und ich habe inzwischen viele Links, Mailverkehr, Mailadressen und Ausweiskopien erhalten. Alle Daten habe ich zusammengetragen und dem LKA in Berlin übergeben. Das Profil auf Facebook entweder von mir persönlich erfragen oder hier:
xxx
Wer hilfreiche Daten hat, kann mir das gerne dort zukommen lassen. Inzwischen habe ich auch einen ganz alten Fall aus der Tasche kramen können, wo ein Bezug evtl. zum jetzigen Betrüger aufgebaut werden kann.

[Modedit by Hippo: Private Kontaktadresse gelöscht, NUB beachten!
Kontaktaufnahme nur über PN]

Ok, dann sucht bei Facebook einach nach dem O.Z. aber bitte lasst die beiden mit dem echten Foto in Ruhe, da die schon genug genervt wurden


----------



## Goblin (4 Juni 2013)

Hab mal jemanden in der Durbacher Strasse 24 in Offenburg angerufen. Ein D.M ist dort nicht bekannt und hat da auch nie gewohnt


----------



## kassieck1 (6 Juni 2013)

hallo,

bin auch reingefallen.

Wäre nett wenn ich seine Daten gemailt bekommen würde oder schon Infos was nu raus kam.

danke schon mal 

emaile:

[Modedit by Hippo: Mailadresse entfernt. Nutzungsbedingungen beachten]


----------



## kassieck1 (7 Juni 2013)

Kann mir bitte jemand hilfreiche Infos zu O.Z. per PN schicken? Ich soll der Polizei alles mögliche zukommen lassen. Wurde um 300Euro betrogen.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (7 Juni 2013)

Die brauchen nur die Kontoverbindung, den Zahlungsnachweis und evtl. den eMailverkehr sowie das Inserat ausgedruckt, alles andere machen die Behörden slebst - das ist deren Job! Die sonstigen Daten, die Geschädigte zur Verfügung haben sind doch ohnehin wahrscheinlich falsch oder Finten!


----------



## Hilfesuchender (7 Juni 2013)

Ich bin anscheinend ebenfalls einem Betrüger auf den Leim gegangen (ebay Kleinanzeige Nr. 119142875, 
Beschreibung: 'Akkuwinkelschrauber Bosch GWI 10.8 Professional')
Artikelstandort (angeblich): Dorfweg 5, 71711 Steinheim an der Murr)

Der Ablauf war fast exakt der gleiche wie Mitglied 'Lunchbox' beschrieben hat, leider habe ich nicht auf meinen Instinkt gehört sonder habe das Geld (45 Euro) überwiesen.

Kontodaten:
*Kontoinhaber: G.Hxxx*
*Kontonummer: 7845003715*
*Bankleitzahl: 60050101*
*BW-Bank*
*Verwendungszweck: Nur so eingeben --Privatverkauf 25/05/2013—*
Tja und seitdem (29.5.13) sind alle meine Kontaktversuche im Sand verlaufen. Ich habe ihm eine Frist bis kommenden Dienstag (11.6.13) gesetzt. Dann werde ich Anzeige erstatten.
Vielleicht kommen ja jemandem diese Daten bekannt vor?
Ich bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar!

_Beitrag editiert. Keine Namen schreiben. Bitte __Nutzungsbedingungen__ beachten. *DF*_*/MOD*


----------



## lichthexe (9 Juni 2013)

Mein 2. Versuch... da sich mein Browser nach Fertigstellung meines Berichts verabschiedet hat. Danke Welt.

Also, nachdem ich mich hier schlau gelesen habe, bin ich nun auch zu 100% davon überzeugt, auf einen Betrüger hereingefallen zu sein, da die Masche doch entsprechend ist. In einem Kameraforum hat ein seit 3 Jahren angemeldeter Nutzer 3 Verkaufsanzeigen geschaltet, auf eine davon meldete ich mich am 4.6.13 Der Anbieter kontaktierte mich sodann per Telefon und machte einen freundlichen, seriösen Eindruck. Bei den Artikelbildern handelte es sich um sogenannte Originalfotos. Wir einigten uns darauf, dass ich die Hälfte des Kaufbetrages vorab, die andere nach Erhalt der Ware überweise. Ich halte nicht viel von Vorkasse, habe das aber in entsprechendem Forum und auch anderswo schon ein paar mal bei mir seriös erscheinenden Verkäufern gemacht und hatte bisher immer Glück. Vom Anbieter jetzt erhielt ich Bank- und Kontaktdaten, wir blieben per mail in Kontakt. Am 7.6. erhielt ich eine Trackingnummer, die sich am 8.6. jedoch als falsch herausstellte (führte nicht von seinem zu meinem Wohnort). Auf Anfrage erhielt ich eine knappe mail, er würde sich drum kümmern, Fehler bei dhl ect. Telefonisch war er jedoch nicht mehr zu erreichen, auf erneute Anfrage, doch bitte die Nummer zu überprüfen kam nichts mehr. 
Google ist Dein Freund, also suchte ich nach einzelnen Bestandteilen der genannten Daten. Unter gleicher Anschrift gibt/gab es weitere Anzeigen bei ebay.kleinanzeigen und in einem Berliner Onlineportal, mit gleicher Telefonnummer, aber völlig anderem Wohnort noch in einem Forum für Fahrradfreunde. 
Auch wens wirklich ziemlich verfrüht aussieht, habe ich Anzeige bei der Polizei erstattet, meine, sowie die Empfängerbank informiert, den support der beiden Foren angeschrieben.
Die mir genannten Kontaktdaten möchte ich sicherheitshalber auch hier zur Info hinterlegen, natürlich anonymisiert:

Name: M.B.
Lö***ring 44
12353 Berlin
01512253****
mb***@t-online.de

Konto:411*****
BLZ:10010010
Postbank


Sollte sich der Anbieter in den nächsten Tagen wider Erwarten doch als seriös und nur total verschusselt herausstellen, werde ich meinen Beitrag hier sowie die Anzeige natürlich zurückziehen, ich bin aber der Meinung, dass ich in einem möglichen Betrugsfall nicht die Zeit habe, brav 14 Tage abzuwarten, in 2 Wochen kann jeder über alle Berge sein.


----------



## Hippo (9 Juni 2013)

lichthexe schrieb:


> ... ich bin aber der Meinung, dass ich in einem möglichen Betrugsfall nicht die Zeit habe, brav 14 Tage abzuwarten, in 2 Wochen kann jeder über alle Berge sein.


Da stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu. Der einzige Weg zum Übeltäter führt wenn überhaupt dann über den Weg des Geldes.


----------



## lichthexe (9 Juni 2013)

Nachtrag:

Ein z.Zt. noch aktiv angebotenes Objektiv stammt incl. Teilen der Beschreibung sowie der Bilder aus einer abgelaufenen ebay-Auktion, gleiches gilt für 2 Artikel in genanntem Bikeforum. Alle Auktionen sind abgelaufen und stammen von unterschiedlichen Anbietern aus unterschiedlichen Regionen, es ist daher also kaum wahrscheinlich, dass es sich um Auktionen des Anbieters handelt, eher, dass dieser sich Bilder und Texte im Netz zusammensucht. So kommt man natürlich auch an "Originalfotos", tolle Sache...


----------



## Aufklärung (9 Juni 2013)

Hallo,

Möchte hier noch vor einem Achim S. warnen. Verkauft Iphone 5 mehrmals. 
Kontonummer: 4901427


----------



## Dr.Solace (12 Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ich möchte vor folgendem Angebot auf ebay Kleinanzeigen warnen:
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...ovp-mit-rechnung-o2/122190727-173-2362?ref=wl

Ich habe Geld vorab überwiesen und niemals Ware erhalten. Auch das Angebot wurde nicht entfernt.

damic d.
kontonummer:476802400
blz:10070024
deutsche bank

mfg


----------



## Devilfrank (13 Juni 2013)

Habe die Seite mal aufgerufen (siehe Bild). Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Oder?


----------



## lichthexe (13 Juni 2013)

Devilfrank schrieb:


> Habe die Seite mal aufgerufen (siehe Bild). Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Oder?


 
Wem nutzt den so ein Beitrag? Die meisten hier wissen vermutlich, dass Abholung sicherer ist. Aber was ist mit Betrügern, die Selbstabholung oder Versand anbieten? Die ach noch nett fragen, ob man es nicht vielleicht abholen könne? Ach... zu weit weg? Ja, schade, aber ich kann es Ihnen auch schicken. Offensichtlicher Betrug dürfte nicht das Problem sein, ich bin auf viele, vermutlich betrügerische Angebote NICT reingefallen, bevor die Falle dann auch bei mir zugeschnappt hat.


----------



## Hippo (13 Juni 2013)

lichthexe schrieb:


> Wem nutzt den so ein Beitrag? Die meisten hier wissen vermutlich, dass Abholung sicherer ist....


So ein Beitrag hilft nicht denen die schon reingerasselt sind sondern solchen die ihn vielleicht zufällig lesen und danach das Bauchgefühl wieder neu justieren!


----------



## lichthexe (13 Juni 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> So ein Beitrag hilft nicht denen die schon reingerasselt sind sondern solchen die ihn vielleicht zufällig lesen und danach das Bauchgefühl wieder neu justieren!


 
Gut, das ergibt Sinn. Dem kann ich aber echt nur hinzufügen:
Glaubt es auch echt nur, wenn IHR diejenigen seid, die die Ware abholen. Es nutzt genau gar nichts, auf einen Verkäufer zu treffen, der Selbstabholung anbietet, der ne Adresse angibt, der ne Telefonnummer angibt. Der Trick ist einfach: wenn sich wirklich jemand drauf meldet, der den angebotenen Artikel abholen will, wird er abgewimmelt, jeder andere wird eingelullt.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (13 Juni 2013)

Die Hauptsache ist doch, nicht in Vorkasse zu treten!


> Überweisen sie nichts, bevor sie nicht die Ware in den Händen halten! Nur bares ist wahres!


----------



## lichthexe (13 Juni 2013)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Die Hauptsache ist doch, nicht in Vorkasse zu treten!


Genau! Egal, wie seriös das Angebot und die dahinterstehende Person wirkt, man sollte es nicht tun. Die Tricks der Betrüger werden immer perfider. Und wenn man auf einen Betrug reingefallen ist, ist die Hauptsache: Anzeige erstatten, bei Bank und Polizei, ggf. noch bei dem Portal, auf welchem sich die Sache zugetragen hat. Immer. Selbst wenn man nur ein paar Euro verloren hat.


----------



## Hippo (13 Juni 2013)

Und was noch wichtig ist - auch wenns einem scheiße peinlich ist - im eigenen Bekanntenkreis drüber reden, hier das Forum benennen.
Denn diese Maschen werden zwar immer wieder im Fernsehen breitgetreten - aber das sind ja die "anderen" ...
Wenns aber im direkten Umfeld passiert werden manche doch hellhöriger und vorsichtiger.


----------



## BenTigger (13 Juni 2013)

lichthexe schrieb:


> Es nutzt genau gar nichts, auf einen Verkäufer zu treffen, der Selbstabholung anbietet, der ne Adresse angibt, der ne Telefonnummer angibt. Der Trick ist einfach: wenn sich wirklich jemand drauf meldet, der den angebotenen Artikel abholen will, wird er abgewimmelt, jeder andere wird eingelullt.


 
Eben, und solange dann immer noch jemand vor Niedrigpreisgier dann lieber das Geld überweist, anstelle dann eben NICHT zu kaufen, solange wird es den Betrug geben.
Deswegen habe ich auch kein Mitleid mit den Überweisern und dann reingefallenen.
Bei den Hinweisen, kann ich nur sagen selbst Schuld.

Aber dann trotzdem bekannt machen, das man eben reingefallen ist und die Antworten abkönnen, dass eine große Warnung vorher auftauchte,
die man besser beachten sollte, kann dem nächsten dann vielleicht helfen, trotz Niedrigpreisgier nicht reinzufallen!


----------



## lichthexe (13 Juni 2013)

@BenTigger: Du brauchst kein Mitleid mit mir zu haben, das habe ich selber nicht. Aber wenn Du meinen Eingangspost gelesen hast: Es war in einem Fotoforum, in dem ist NICHT in erster Linie um Verkäufe geht. Es war ein seit 2010 angemeldetes Mitglied (gut, im Nachhinein sieht es so aus, als sei der Account gehackt worden). Ich habe dort auch schon mit anderen Mitgliedern gehandelt (was ich jetzt nicht mehr tun werde). Ich habe vorher mit dem Anbieter telefoniert und er wirkte genau so echt wie die anderen Hobbyfotografen, die dort angemeldet sind. Der Artikelpreis war gut, aber nicht auffällig gut.... Es gibt immer wieder Leute, die ihr Equipment für nen relativ niedrigen Preis hergeben, meine aktuelle Kamera habe ich auf dem gleichen Weg, allerdings in einem anderen Forum, bekommen.....

Daher meine Warnung an alle, und ich hoffe, es gibt Menschen, die hier lesen BEVOR sie handeln: TRUST NO ONE !


----------



## BenTigger (13 Juni 2013)

Hallo Lichthexe,
Es ging hier auch nicht speziell um dich selbst, sondern auf deinen Kommentar bezüglich der Meldung von Dr.Solance, der Antwort von Devilfrank darauf und dann deiner Beschwerde, das solche Postings keinem helfen 

Wir 

 dann eben nicht das Opfer sondern zeigen, das man nicht hätte reinfallen müssen 

Dein persönlicher Fall ist ja auch etwas anders geartet. Da kann man schon etwas mitfühlender sein, da so eher eine unscheibare Falle aufgebaut werden kann.


----------



## lichthexe (13 Juni 2013)

@Ben: Ich wollte mich ja auch nicht beschweren, ich hab die Angelegenheit ja hier nicht gepostet, um Mitleid zu bekommen, sondern um andere vielleicht davor zu bewahren, in ähnliche Fallen zu tappen. Abgesehen davon hätte ich dem Anbieter ja auch auf die Schliche kommen können BEVOR ich das Geld überwiesen habe und war natürlich vertrauensselig genug, nicht erst stundenlang google zu befragen. 
Seid misstrauisch. Und wenn das nicht reicht: seid noch misstrauischer. Selbst paypal oder Nachnahme schützen nicht genug vor Betrug, vollständige Kontaktdaten und ein augenscheinlich guter Leumund erst recht nicht.


----------



## Chrissi1988 (14 Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor ein paar Tagen ein gebrauchtes Notebook bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen eingestellt. Es hat sich ein Mann aus London gemeldet. Er wäre sehr interessiert und würde es gerne kaufen. Ich soll ihm doch die Paypal-Adresse mitteilen. Dann würde er es zahlen.
Die hab ich ihm dann auch mitgeteilt. Der Typ hat sogar auf deutsch geschrieben.
Heute kam dann die angebliche Zahlung von Paypal. Das komische ist, dass ich die Transaktion nicht im Konto habe - gar nichts!
Die Mail kommt mir auch gefaked vor:


Erhalten Zahlung von A. S.

Guten Tag Mailadresse.de!
A. S. ([email protected]) zahlen, um Sie über PayPal
​*Geldanforderungsdetails*





*Betrag*:​



 
€* 480,00 EUR*





*Hinweis*:​



 
*Kauf Artikel bei eBay*

Adrian Schindler Lieferadresse:
*Name der Straße: ..
Postleitzahl: ..**City: London**Land: Großbritannien*





​
Erhalten Sie Geld durch PayPal

Mit PayPal ist es einfach, Geld von Adrian Schindler erhalten.
Bitte beachten Sie: Das Geld wird auf Ihr PayPal-Konto nur, nachdem Sie den Versand bestätigen und an uns senden die Tracking-Nummer.
Bitte antworten Sie auf diese E-Mail die *Tracking-Nummer* und *Reederei*.
Herzliche Grüße

Ihr PayPal-Team 

Hab mal die richtigen Daten rausgenommen.

Ich hab noch nie gehört, dass man das so handhabt bei Paypal - und die schlechte Schreibweise ist auch nicht unbedingt vertrauenserweckend.

Was meint ihr? Ein Fake?


Danke schonmal


----------



## Hippo (14 Juni 2013)

Es gibt hier noch Spezialisten die die möglichen Fallstricke bei Paypal besser kennen.
Aber als erstes mal ein Lob an Dich daß Du Dich schlau machst bevor Du auf einen Gauner reinfällst.
Dein Bauchgefühl ist gut justiert!
Aus dem Bauch raus sage ich auch spontan - da ist was faul.
Zum einen die Ungereimtheiten zwischen Deinem Paypal-Konto und der Mail und zum anderen - WARUM sollte jemand aus London ein "altes" Notebook aus Deutschland kaufen wenn er schon mit der Tastatur nichts anfangen könnte?
Mein Tip - Finger weg BEVOR Du genau weißt wie man mittels Paypal bescheißen kann und Dein Notebook weg und kein Geld da ist.
Ich vermute daß die Mail gefaked ist und Dich veranlassen will das Notebook loszuschicken.
Und wenn Du das getan hast dürftest Du nichts mehr hören und Paypal wird Dir sagen "DIESE Mail ist nicht von uns"
(Mailabsender zu fälschen ist eine der leichtesten Übungen)
Stell doch mal den Mailheader hier ein.


----------



## Chrissi1988 (14 Juni 2013)

Meinst du das hier: Pay Pal <[email protected]>


----------



## Hippo (14 Juni 2013)

Nein, der Mailheader sieht etwa so aus. Der stammt von einer Spammail an mich.
Das was Du jetzt "nachgeliefert" hast reicht aber auch schon um die Mail als Fake zu entlarven.
Meinst Du der Weltkonzern Ebay (zu dem Paypal gehört) würde Zahlungsbestätigungen über Googlemail anstatt über die eigenen Server verschicken?



> Return-Path: [email protected]
> Received: from oscar029.dedicatedpanel.com ([85.25.17.193]) by mx-ha.gmx.net (mxgmx110) with ESMTP
> (Nemesis) id 0M2Xwv-1UWbbe2OpR-00sRL9 for <[email protected]>; Wed, 12 Jun 2013 15:50:47 +0200
> DKIM-Signature: v=1; a=rsa-sha256; q=dns/txt; c=relaxed/relaxed; d=deal-supply.com; s=default;
> ...


----------



## Chrissi1988 (14 Juni 2013)

Leuchtet irgendwie ein... der angebliche Interessent schrieb auch von einer gmail-Adresse aus

Header gefunden (unsere Mailadresse allerdings etwas verändert):
Received: from mx09.ispgateway.de (80.67.18.9) by mx.b-c-n.org (192.168.2.26)
 with Microsoft SMTP Server id 14.1.289.1; Fri, 14 Jun 2013 09:41:30 +0200
X-Envelope-To: [email protected]
Received: from [209.85.128.65] (helo=mail-qe0-f65.google.com)    by
 mx09.ispgateway.de with esmtps (TLSv1:RC4-SHA:128)    (Exim 4.68)    (envelope-from
 <[email protected]>)    id 1UnOdJ-0006Ra-HE    for
[email protected]; Fri, 14 Jun 2013 09:41:17 +0200
Received: by mail-qe0-f65.google.com with SMTP id 1so53243qec.0        for
 <[email protected]>; Fri, 14 Jun 2013 00:41:16 -0700 (PDT)
DKIM-Signature: v=1; a=rsa-sha256; c=relaxed/relaxed;
        d=gmail.com; s=20120113;
        h=mime-version:date:message-id:subject:from:to:content-type;
        bh=WroOv/cp0QSQ0tUr3YOd75Pku5c11zEasdgq3Wc8MIY=;
        b=0LRPNK7E4ulUHS/GCagS6qUAhv6h/M/epYtDl0VGn1rYGqQHsdHGVZSLbRC5y3C6Jh
         75xGG4q2cvaMSyM6+fTKFopfnUWJ2jbfRs7ZCPRLop6CXqq9GuDAztosqx2nxNeVxvGz
         kbH3qT8jGcVt0ghskGKIK9C2i4y6IDPBu6m4og2DCsgteQ4FXh3CJVivCCQUI4i+PKDN
         Ijn13qre05EcaldKugHfMSUvtYUYYWnchyAO+Uc9zsZ0WAZHzeRmFKh326+m5VNyvFgZ
         AITc0D7pqJIikDuqHTfRV7wMv/7qTvOxJ7Oh8al+9kzbjbSZ5F7p8BMwsSUqywN9V5dj
         udIQ==
MIME-Version: 1.0
X-Received: by 10.49.53.35 with SMTP id y3mr1102658qeo.42.1371195676254; Fri,
 14 Jun 2013 00:41:16 -0700 (PDT)
Received: by 10.49.108.41 with HTTP; Fri, 14 Jun 2013 00:41:16 -0700 (PDT)
Date: Fri, 14 Jun 2013 10:41:16 +0300
Message-ID: <[email protected]om>
Subject: Erhalten Zahlung von Adrian Schindler
From: Pay Pal <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Content-Type: multipart/alternative; boundary="047d7bd74ade336a3904df185fb5"
Return-Path: [email protected]
X-MS-Exchange-Organization-AuthSource: 000sv001.blackcat.loc
X-MS-Exchange-Organization-AuthAs: Anonymous
X-MS-Exchange-Organization-SCL: -1
X-MS-Exchange-Organization-Antispam-Report: v=1.1
 cv=ijTsY3c9Jk4nNRA+X0DkZWPP4s6RTdA/QYu2zuz7EMk= c=1 sm=1 a=qHhl2tu7ZxEA:10
 a=nDghuxUhq_wA:10 a=qI-sqkvjAAAA:8 a=pGLkceISAAAA:8 a=vIjxnC-OJ8ks6VW6WVgA:9
 a=pILNOxqGKmIA:10 a=BKM56alxGo8A:10 a=MSl-tDqOz04A:10
 a=C4ePMbkHgRr7AQS1jRoA:9 a=tXsnliwV7b4A:10 a=GbSe1y8gkTp6TmNo:21
 a=deF/BRc2gCzLkX1pz0OMFg==:117;OrigIP:80.67.18.9;SCL:-1
X-MS-Exchange-Organization-AVStamp-Mailbox: MSFTFF;1;0;0 0 0


----------



## Hippo (14 Juni 2013)

War jetzt gar nicht mehr notwendig da der Typ ein Amateur ist der glaubt mit der Addi *customers.servicepayments*@gmail.com schon punkten zu können.
Organisiertere Gauner registrieren dann Domains wie z.B. www . paypal.customerpayment . com oder ähnliche um so den Eindruck zu erwecken es wäre eine originale Paypaladresse.
Wie gesagt, freu Dich daß Du es gemerkt hast und hoffe auf einen Käufer der das tut was Ebay empfiehlt ...
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/sicherheitshinweise.html
Der weiß dann daß das Notebook funktioniert und Du weißt daß Du die Kohle hast.


----------



## arrggggg (14 Juni 2013)

und auch mich hats auf Ebay erwischt. Zu gutgläubig. Strafanzeige gestellt, anderen sei es eine Warnung:

J*** M***
Ktn : 614159302
Blz : 25010030

Postbank Hannover

versendet nix und empfängt nur Kohle. Sie sollen alle in *piep*

[Modedit by Hippo: Immer schön die Contenance bewahren ...]


----------



## testedich (16 Juni 2013)

Mich hat es leider auch erwischt leider 2x sogar bei Ebay-Kleinanzeige, war leider gutgläubig. Strafanzeige wird gestellt, anderen sei es eine Warnung:

J*** R***
Ktn : 0134652338
Blz : 40050150

Sparkasse Münsterland Ost

und der zweite ist das hier:

Das größte ********* überhaupt und ebay-kleinanzeige mit, die machen überhaupt nichts.

N*** K***
Ktn : 6392810500
Blz : 70035000

Allianz Bank

link steht noch bei ebay-kleinanzeige!

"http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/iphone-4s-16gb-defekt/123004966-173-3354?ref=search"

also aufpassen ist bei denen angesagt!

bei beiden versenden überhaupt nichts und nach dem er das geld hat, keine reaktion mehr.


[Modedit by Hippo: Keine Namen, Nutzungsbedingungen beachten
Die Namen sind zu 99% gefälscht und die echten Personen können nichts dafür.
Stichwort Identitätsdiebstahl]


----------



## Hippo (16 Juni 2013)

Also zweimal reinrasseln ist nicht nur gutgläubig, das ist schon reichlich naiv ...
Wie hast Du denn das geschafft?


----------



## testedich (16 Juni 2013)

das habe ich alles an einem Tag erworben


----------



## jutta meuer (17 Juni 2013)

moin zusammen 

Dieses piep piep was soll das eigentlich bringen???    Ich habe mich jetzt einmal in diesem Forum umgesehen  und mind.  drei betrügerische Konten entdeckt, die mit gefälschten Persos eröffnet wurden.

Wer soll mit piep piep geschützt werden???? ....und die Käufer finden durch piep piep mit Sicherheit das Konto nicht!


----------



## Hippo (17 Juni 2013)

Ganz einfach. Datenschutz!
Wir haben genug Erfahrungen was richtig ist und was nicht.
Es ist keinem gedient wenn wir uns angreifbar machen und unsere Kriegskasse mit überflüssigen Verfahren verbraten.
Und das *piep* steht immer da wo ein Poster über die erlaubte Meinungsäußerung hinaus abmahnfähige Schmähkritik geschrieben hat.
Preislage für so ein Verfahren ca 3000.-€


----------



## lichthexe (17 Juni 2013)

jutta meuer schrieb:


> moin zusammen
> 
> Dieses piep piep was soll das eigentlich bringen??? Ich habe mich jetzt einmal in diesem Forum umgesehen und mind. drei betrügerische Konten entdeckt, die mit gefälschten Persos eröffnet wurden.
> 
> Wer soll mit piep piep geschützt werden???? ....und die Käufer finden durch piep piep mit Sicherheit das Konto nicht!


 
Die Entscheidung darüber, ob ein Konto mit gefälschtem Perso eröffnet wurde, kann letzlich doch wohl auch nur die Staatsanwaltschaft fällen, jeder andere bekommt von den Banken keine ausreichende Auskunft, da diese ebenfalls an Datenschutzbestimmungen gebunden sind.
Der Beschuldigte ist darüber hinaus so lange unschuldig, bis seine Schuld bewiesen wurde, das ist in solchen Fällen nicht leicht. Die Gerichtskosten für den Forumsbetreiber dürften ziemlich heftig sein, wenn hier auch nur ein Konto in Vollständigkeit genannt wird, dessen Inhaber sich dann als unschuldiger Bürger herausstellt, auf den jemand sauer war....


----------



## Goblin (17 Juni 2013)

> Wer soll mit piep piep geschützt werden????


 
Wie würdes Du es denn finden wenn Deine Bankverbindung hier in Verbindung mit Betrügereien auftauchen würde,obwohl Du damit natürlich gar nichts zu tun hast ?


----------



## lichthexe (17 Juni 2013)

Würde übrigens auch eh nicht viel bringen, hier Klardaten zu veröffentlichen, um andere User zu warnen, Die Konten ein und derselben Person wechseln ungefähr im 14-Tagestakt....


----------



## jutta meuer (17 Juni 2013)

Richtig und weißt du warum die alle 14 Tage wechseln, weil ich die einsammle und dahin melde wo sie hingehören!!!



Goblin schrieb:


> Wie würdes Du es denn finden wenn Deine Bankverbindung hier in Verbindung mit Betrügereien auftauchen würde,obwohl Du damit natürlich gar nichts zu tun hast ?


 
Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst, dass ein Betrüger mir Geld sendet und somit kann mein Konto nicht veröffentlicht werden. Die meisten Konten sind auf Fakedaten angemeldet.



Hippo schrieb:


> Ganz einfach. Datenschutz!
> Wir haben genug Erfahrungen was richtig ist und was nicht.
> Es ist keinem gedient wenn wir uns angreifbar machen und unsere Kriegskasse mit überflüssigen Verfahren verbraten.
> Und das *piep* steht immer da wo ein Poster über die erlaubte Meinungsäußerung hinaus abmahnfähige Schmähkritik geschrieben hat.
> Preislage für so ein Verfahren ca 3000.-€


 
Kein Prob, dann schickt doch wenigstens die Geschädigten dahin wo sich einer darum kümmert. Glasgooglen anhand von piep piep geht leider nicht!


----------



## BenTigger (17 Juni 2013)

OK Jutta,

Bitte hinterlege eine 6stellige Bürgschaft und ein notarielles Schreiben bei den Admins, in dem du für alle Schadensersatzansprüche aufkommst, die durch deine Veröffentlichungen hier im Forum entstehen.
Danach kannst du dann hier ohne PIEP alles veröffentlichen.
Rechtsanwaltsschreiben werden dann mit deinen Kontaktdaten beantwortet und du hast dann dafür grade zu stehen.

Oder gründe dein eigenes Forum, wo du die Daten veröffentlichen kannst.

HIER darfst du die Daten so nicht veröffentlichen, da wir nicht kontrollieren können, ob es sich um Fakedaten oder Identitätsdiebstahl handelt.

Weitere Diskussionen zum Thema PIEP sind somit unnötig und werden gelöscht.

_ folgende Beiträge wurden verschoben. Bitte Nutzungsbedingungen beachten. * BT/MOD*_

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/weitere-piep-diskussion.43285/

Bitte dort weiterdebatieren, was das PIEP angeht. Alle Beiträge nach dieser Nachricht zum Thema PIEP werden hier gelöscht


----------



## lichthexe (17 Juni 2013)

jutta meuer schrieb:


> Richtig und weißt du warum die alle 14 Tage wechseln, weil ich die einsammle und dahin melde wo sie hingehören!!!


Dann lass das doch bitte lieber, dann haben die Staatsanwaltschaften nämlich eine Chance, über die Kontodaten die Hintermänner zu überführen, da es kaum andere Wege gibt, an diese heranzukommen.


----------



## Anreiner (17 Juni 2013)

Wie mit dem Tigger an anderer Stelle abgestimmt, möchte ich den Geschädigten zwei Anlaufstellen zur Verfügung stellen, wo sie die Daten austauschen können, die hier aufgrund der Nutzungsbestimmung editiert werden müssen:

https://www.facebook.com/jutta.meuer

http://www.auktionshilfe.info/board_119p1


----------



## heste (18 Juni 2013)

Hallo, hat jemand bei ebay Kleinanzeigen eine miese Erfahrung mit J** sch*** aus schlangen gemacht??!! ich wollte auch was bei ihm kaufen... habe das Geld sofort überwiesen, aber keine Ware bekommen!!!


MOD: Bitte keine Klarnamen veröffentlichen.


----------



## BenTigger (18 Juni 2013)

ohhh man, warum wird immer sofort überwiesen?


----------



## Hippo (18 Juni 2013)

Sollten wir ihn fragen warum er den Ebay-Hinweis nicht beachtet hat?
Ne - besser nicht das wäre pöhse ...


----------



## katha160988 (18 Juni 2013)

Auch wir sind auf einen Bertrüger reingefallen.
Am 13.06. fanden wir ein iPad über ebay Kleinanzeigen. Er wollte erst Abholung aber wir einigten (so dumm wie wir waren) auf Versand. Er wollte es noch am selben Tag versenden wenn er einen Beleg über die Zahlung bekommt. 
Leider bis heute (18.06.) keinerlei Antworten mehr bekommen wo das iPad bleibt...
Also ging ich auf die Suche. Bei ebay fiel mir eine Anzeige auf die 3 mal (immer das selbe Bild, Text und Preis) im Zeitraum der letzten 2 Wochen verkauft wurde. Den ebay Namen suchte ich einfach mal so bei Facebook. Bingo, sie ist mit dem verheiratet an den Laut Kontodaten unsere Geld ging.
Da ich neue hier bin und nicht weiß in wie weit ich Namen/Nicknamen nennen kann, lass ich es erstmal...
Am 17.06. haben wir nach einer Telefonnummer gesucht und gestern!!! sogar mit dem Telefoniert und er tat total erschrocken als hätte er keine Ahnung. 
Leider, leider hat sich alles als Betrug rausgestellt... ob wir unser Geld wieder sehen, wissen wir nicht...


----------



## lichthexe (18 Juni 2013)

Mit jemandem telefonieren nutzt leider nicht viel und möglicherweise habt ihr auch gar nicht mit dem Täter telefoniert. Die Chancen, das Geld zurück zu bekommen, sind sehr gering. Ihr könnt dem Verkäufer eine Frist setzen, bis wann er die Ware zu liefern bzw. das Geld zurück zu zahlen hat. Anzeige könnt ihr, wenn ihr überzeugt davon seid, betrogen worden zu sein, auch vorher schon erstatten (notfalls kann man die zurückziehen). Manchmal besteht ne Chance, über die Bankverbindung Täter rückzuverfolgen, ist aber leider auch sehr gering. Das Problem dabei ist immer, dass Täter schneller handeln können als Kriminalpolizei und Staatsanwaltschaften.


----------



## Hippo (18 Juni 2013)

katha160988 schrieb:


> ... ob wir unser Geld wieder sehen, wissen wir nicht...


Ab zur Polizei! Und zwar PRONTO!
Verfolge den Weg des Geldes und Du hast eine Chance es wieder zu sehen.
Möglichkeit a) Der Gauner war so blöd und hat es über ein eigenes Konto gemacht und es ist nochwas da.
Möglichkeit b) Das lief über einen Finanzagenten. Wenn der schnell genug erwischt wird und noch nicht grade in der Privatinsolvenz steckt kriegst Du von dort u.U. Dein Geld wieder


----------



## katha160988 (18 Juni 2013)

Wir haben inzwischen mit ebay telefoniert. Einfach nur deshalb weil uns die 3 gleich angebotenen iPad's komisch vorkamen (kommen ebenfalls wie mein angeblich gekauftes iPad aus Bottrop)
Da wir für ebay genug Beweise hatte, haben die mit uns einen Datenabgleich gemacht. Und siehe da, die Kontonummer und alles von dem Typ von ebay Kleinanzeigen ist genau die selbe die bei ebay hinter dem Nicknamen abgespeichert ist. Inzwischen habe ich entdeckt, sie hat das iPad ganze 3 mal und ich glaube 3 oder 4 mal ein und das selbe iPhone verkauft.


----------



## Hippo (18 Juni 2013)

Ist zwar interessant, bringt euch nur nicht weiter.
Ev. sind die Daten für die Polizei interessant.


----------



## katha160988 (19 Juni 2013)

ebay hat das nun in die Hand genommen. Uns betrifft es bei ebay ja nicht direkt. Aber es sind halt ein und die selben Personen. 
Wir machen morgen selber eine Anzeige.


----------



## Reducal (19 Juni 2013)

lichthexe schrieb:


> Anzeige könnt ihr, wenn ihr überzeugt davon seid, betrogen worden zu sein, auch vorher schon erstatten (notfalls kann man die zurückziehen).


Und in der Zwischenzeit rotieren die Behörden für lau? Allein die Anfrage nach den Kontoinhaberdaten bei der Bank kostet den Staat bereits eine Auslage. Und dann kommt der Anzeigenerstatter und ruft: 





> ....ellabätsch, ich will keine Ermittlungen mehr!


... so nicht! mMn kann das zwar vorbrigen, die erforderlichen Entscheidungen trifft aber eine Staatsanwaltschaft.

Und gleich noch so ein Irrtum: 





katha160988 schrieb:


> ebay hat das nun in die Hand genommen.


----------



## lichthexe (19 Juni 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Und in der Zwischenzeit rotieren die Behörden für lau? Allein die Anfrage nach den Kontoinhaberdaten bei der Bank kostet den Staat bereits eine Auslage. Und dann kommt der Anzeigenerstatter und ruft: ... so nicht! mMn kann das zwar vorbrigen, die erforderlichen Entscheidungen trifft aber eine Staatsanwaltschaft.


 
Bis die Anzeige via Polizei zur StA gelangt ist, hatte der vermeintliche Verkäufer ja wohl mehr als genug Zeit, seiner Pflicht nachzukommen.


----------



## Fenomen (19 Juni 2013)

Ich möchte in dieser mail vor *Y*** V*** *warnen. Kauft bitte zur Zeit nix über diesen Namen bei ebay Kleinanzeigen bei mir ist es noch glimpflich ausgegangen. Sein Name wird genutzt für betrug, er kann nicht mal was dafür. lg

[Modedit by Hippo: Keine Klarnamen! Nutzungsregeln beachten]


----------



## jupp11 (19 Juni 2013)

http://www.pz-news.de/region_artike...zeigen-nach-E-Mail-Adressen-_arid,423718.html


> Der Kreativität von Trickbetrügern ist offenbar keine Grenze gesetzt. Eine neue Masche: Kriminelle durchforsten Ebay-Verkaufsanzeigen nach falsch platzierten E-Mail-Adressen und kontaktieren dann den Verkäufer auf direktem Weg. Was gut gemeint ist, kann somit schnell zu einen großen Problem werden, wie ein Nieferner Ebay-Nutzer leidvoll erfahren musste.


----------



## aysun (3 Juli 2013)

Hallo
Glaub ich bin auch betrogen worden:-/worden letzte Woche hab ich  230€ für ein iPhone 4s in weiß überwiesen am Freitag hat er mir das letzte mal geantwortet das er das Geld hat und es weg schickt seit dem weder antwortet er auf meine Mails noch ist was angetroffen. Glaub morgen mach ich die Anzeige ist noch jemand con dem Namen betrogen worden???


----------



## der_nico (3 Juli 2013)

Nannte er sich auch M***. K***.?

Erstatte Anzeige, bringt Dir zwar nichts, aber umso eher wird der Typ eingebuchtet.
Von mir hat er 350€ bekommen.
War auch an seiner richtigen Adresse, denn "Ring der Bauarbeiter" ist falsch!
Jedoch gibt es dort nichts zu holen.

ne andere Sprache mit ihm reden, das versteht er dann bestimmt....


*Realnamen sind hier nicht gewünscht. BT/MOD*


----------



## Goblin (3 Juli 2013)

Bitte keine Realnamen veröffentlichen. Niemand weiß ob das wirklich die Personen sind oder Identitätsmissbrauch vorliegt


----------



## Kebo (3 Juli 2013)

der_nico schrieb:


> Nannte er sich auch M***. K***.?
> 
> Erstatte Anzeige, bringt Dir zwar nichts, aber umso eher wird der Typ eingebuchtet.
> Von mir hat er 350€ bekommen.
> ...


 
Hey,
ja es war diese Person.
Um euch auf den aktuellsten Stand zu halten, es ist noch gar nichts passiert, wird es auch warscheinlich nicht.
Naja, war wohl teures Lehrgeld.


----------



## topsenman (6 Juli 2013)

Schönen guten Tag zusammen !

Ich habe zum BETRÜGER XXX eine
Facebook Gruppe gegründet:

Link zu nicht bewiesenen Tatsachenbehauptungen gelöscht

Kommt dazu und schildert euren Fall.

[Modedit by Hippo: Klarnamen und Link gelöscht. NUB beachten]


----------



## Hippo (6 Juli 2013)

Wenn dieser Ebayer ein Betrüger ist hat er bestimmt nicht den von Dir angegebenen Namen.
Eher ist davon auszugehen daß dieser Name von einer geklauten Identität stammt.
Wie würdest Du dich fühlen wenn Du im Internet DEINEN Namen mit dem Titel "Betrüger" finden würdest.


----------



## Topsen (6 Juli 2013)

Hey !

Da hast Du recht, aber man muß doch wissen unter welchen
Decknamen er sein unwesen treibt oder ?


----------



## Hippo (6 Juli 2013)

Du, uns gibts jetzt seit 10 Jahren.
Wir wissen wie wir gegen die zig Abmahner bisher überlebt haben - aufgrund unserer strengen und auch restriktiv gehandhabten Nutzungsbedingungen.
Es ist immer ein Abwägen zwischen dem Interesse zu warnen - wobei die wenigsten VORHER lesen sondern erst hinterher wenn das Geld weg ist - und dem legitimen Interesse diejenigen zu schützen deren Identität geklaut wurde.
Und weil wir eben nicht wissen ob es ein geklauter oder erfundener Name ist - gibts eben keine Namen weil wir damit dem Risiko eines Verfahrens aus dem Weg gehen und die unschuldig genannten Opfer schützen.
Und ich kann Dir nur raten die Gruppe ganz schnell wieder dicht zu machen aus genau den Gründen bevor Dir einer den Allerwertesten aufreißt. Das wird nämlich teuer ...


----------



## Anreiner (6 Juli 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Und ich kann Dir nur raten die Gruppe ganz schnell wieder dicht zu machen aus genau den Gründen bevor Dir einer den Allerwertesten aufreißt. Das wird nämlich teuer ...


Weil ich nicht weiß, was in der Gruppe bisher geschrieben worden ist, würde ich dich bitten, etwas ausführlicher zu erläutern, was du mit deinem Rat bezweckst.


----------



## Goblin (7 Juli 2013)

Wenn mein Name in einer FB Gruppe im Zusammenhang mit Betrug auftauchen würde wäre ich am nächsten Tag beim Anwalt. Ich denke das wollte er Dir damit sagen


----------



## jupp11 (7 Juli 2013)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/weitere-piep-diskussion.43285/

MOD EDIT:

@ Anreiner:
Wie von Jupp11 angedeutet und dir bestens bekannt, ist eine nicht zum Thema passende Diskussion hier unerwünscht.
Ich habe deinen Beitrag gelöscht und werde weitere Beiträge von dir, die nicht hier her passen, ohne weiteren Kommentar löschen.
Nutze den Link von Jupp11 zum debattieren.

BT/Mod


----------



## Anreiner (7 Juli 2013)

Könnte jemand so nett sein, mir zu erklären, warum mein Posting gelöscht wurde?

Mod Edit:
Kannst du nicht lesen?
Nutze den Link über dieser Nachricht.
Da du nur Gast bist, kann dir keine PN dazu hinterlegt werden und den Grund der Löschung wird dir hier nicht in einer endlosen Diskussion erörtert. Den kennst du bestens.
Letzte Info dazu.

BT/MOD


----------



## bernhard (7 Juli 2013)

Hier ist jetzt mal Nachdenkpause.


----------



## ehlu_suffah66 (17 Juli 2013)

Hallo,

Gestern habe ich einen Tauschgeschäft abgeschlossen. Habe meinen Iphone 5 gegen ein Galaxy S4 getauscht. Auf meinem ehemaligen Iphone ist noch Garantie drauf, was man Online bei Apple nachverfolgen kann. Als ich dann beim Typen vor der Tür stand, war seine erste Frage ob ich dafür keine Rechnung habe. Leider habe ich dafür keine Rechnung gehabt, weil es ein Geschenk von meiner Firma war. 
Ich habe ihm aber klar gemacht das man Online einen Termin bei Apple klar machen muss, wenn was ist. So kann er es jederzeit vorbei bringen und sein Gerät austauschen, bzw. reparieren lassen.
Heute schreibt der Typ, er will sofort eine Rechnung von mir sehen, ansonsten wolle er zu Polizei. 

Einen Rücktausch kann ich nicht akzeptieren, weil ich nicht weiß was er mit meinem Gerät angestellt hat. Er wirft mir vor ihn betrogen zu haben, ich solle ihm gesagt haben das ich die Rechnung am nächsten Tag vorbei bringen werde, was natürlich nicht wahr sein kann, weil ich keine Rechnung habe. Schlißlich habe ich ihn ja nicht gezwungen mit mir zu tauschen? Er hätte mir sofort sagen können ohne Rechnung will ich es nicht. Hat er aber nicht. 
Mein Schwager war sogar bei mir, also falls wenn was sein sollte kann er jederzeit als Zeuge eintreten. 

Nun, was wären denn die Konsequenzen wenn der zur Polizei geht? Was würde mich erwarten und wie würde das ganze ablaufen? Habe ich Recht oder nicht?

Ich bitte um dringende Rückmeldung!

P.S.:  Er hat nur meine Telefonnummer, dessen Vertrag auf meine Frau läuft. Meinen Namen und Wohnadresse usw. weißt er nicht mal. Vielleicht aber hat er von meiner Email Adresse abgeguckt wie ich heiße.


----------



## Hippo (17 Juli 2013)

ehlu_suffah66 schrieb:


> ...Nun, was wären denn die Konsequenzen wenn der zur Polizei geht? ...


Er wird lernen daß manche Gänge umsonst sind.
Wenn überhaupt ist es ein Fall für das Zivilrecht und nicht fürs Strafrecht.
Schlimmstenfalls behauptet er daß Du das Ding geklaut hast, dann weist Du der Polizei nach daß dem nicht so ist und feddisch


----------



## ehlu_suffah66 (17 Juli 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Er wird lernen daß manche Gänge umsonst sind.
> Wenn überhaupt ist es ein Fall für das Zivilrecht und nicht fürs Strafrecht.
> Schlimmstenfalls behauptet er daß Du das Ding geklaut hast, dann weist Du der Polizei nach daß dem nicht so ist und feddisch


 

und wie mache ich das? wie gesagt ich hab selber ja keine Kaufbelege. 
würde auch eine schriftlich per Hand geschriebene bestätigung vom Firma / von meinem Vorarbeiter ausreichen, das ich das von denen Geschenk bekommen habe?


----------



## Hippo (17 Juli 2013)

Deine Firma wird wohl  einen Kaufbeleg haben ...


----------



## Reducal (17 Juli 2013)

Wenn du das Gerät nicht mit Rechnung angeboten hast, dann hat der Käufer mMn auch keinen Anspruch darauf. Solche Geschäfte sind nicht selten darauf ausgelegt, dass Käufer mit dem Druckmittel der nicht vorhandenen Rechnung noch einen Preisnachlass oder einen kleinen Obulus erwarten.

Lass dich auf nichts ein! Wenn er zur Polizei gehen will, dann ist das seine freie Entscheidung. Wenn man dich deshalb verfolgen möchte, melde dich wieder hier, wir geben dir dann gern hier eine Art Verhaltenshinweis.

Ein verpatztes Geschäft, so wie du das geschildert hast, ist nie und nimmermals ein Betrug! Insofern kann man einer Strafanzeige gelassen entgegen sehen.



ehlu_suffah66 schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich einen Tauschgeschäft abgeschlossen. Habe meinen Iphone 5 gegen ein Galaxy S4 getauscht.


Vom Prinzip her ein guter Tausch, da demnächst das iPhone 5S (6) auf den Markt kommt. Das wusste der Tauchpartner aber aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach und nun unterstelle ich dem mal, dass der womöglich noch ein anderes Ziel verfolgt, als nur den Tausch.



ehlu_suffah66 schrieb:


> Auf meinem ehemaligen Iphone ist noch Garantie drauf, was man Online bei Apple nachverfolgen kann.


Habe auch gerade erst ein Apple-Gerät gekauft. Das wurde im Store auf meinem Namen registriert und damit benötige ich im Fall einer Gewährleistung keine Rechnung. Der Käufer eines Gerätes müsste somit in der Tat nur die Daten des Nutzers bei Apple ändern.


----------



## arabella86 (2 August 2013)

hallo ich hatte zwar kein Handy gekauft bei ihm aber ich arbeite als erotikModel und sollte ihn in München besuchen kommen und ebenfalls der Name m....k.... und er wollte mir 1450 euro im vorraus überweisen.er gab sich als fotograf aus und wollte mir ein Handy schenken etc...ich sollte ihm meine bankdaten geben und er hatte angeblich freitags überwiesen und sonntags sollte ich anreisen..ich erklärte ihm das das Geld nicht drauf sei und ich nicht fahre wenn es nicht drauf ist.münchen sind mehrere hunderte km von mir entfernt. als ich ihm meine bankdaten raus gab fing der Terror an...er wollte i pads illegal verkaufen bei ebay und das Schwarzgeld illegal auf mein Konto fliessen lassen sagte er,,ist ja schon bissl dämlich denn er weiss weder meinen pin noch sonst etwas....er rief immer unbekannt an und geht geschickt vor aber ich denke das ich ihn bald habe und ihn dahin bringe wo er hin gehört er stalkt mich per e mail und sagt er wäre in versch. Internet cafes usw.. er würde meine Fotos und meinen ruf zerstören und so weiter.... ich habe den ganzen schriftverkeht von ihm archiviert und gehe auch zur Polizei.es wäre hilfreich wenn ihr mir noch hinweise geben könnt,am besten alles was ihr an Daten habt.ich wurde und werde von ihm dermassen belästigt das könnt ihr euch nicht vorstellen..ichwäre sehr dankbar für eure hilfe.lg arabella

hier ist meine e mail Adresse *** bitte sendet mir alles zu was ihr an Daten habt...Adressen...tel nummer und bankdaten. ich werde eine meldeauskunft beantragen durch meinen Anwalt und mit dem Schriftverkehr und seine Drohungen zur Polizei gehen,dieser kranke gehört in den bau.

[Modedit by Hippo: Bitte Nutzungsbedingungen beachten. Keine Mailadressen im Forum.
Kontaktaufnahme nur über PN.
Vor der Herausgabe von persönlichen Daten an unbekannte Poster wird seitens der Forenleitung aber eindringlich gewarnt]


----------



## Reducal (3 August 2013)

arabella86 schrieb:


> zur Polizei gehen


In deinem eigenen Interesse solltes du das möglichst zeitnah erledigen, und zwar bevor die Polizei bei dir erscheint. Wenn nämlich dein Konto nur als "Zwischenstation" genutzt wurde, dann kanns zuerst einmal auch eng für dich aussehen. Natürlich kann man den Sacherhalt später auch noch gerade rücken, das ist dann aber immer etwas schwieriger und außerdem bleibt immer ein bisschen was zurück.


----------



## Hippo (3 August 2013)

arabella86 schrieb:


> ... als ich ihm meine bankdaten raus gab fing der Terror an...er *wollte* i pads illegal verkaufen bei ebay und das Schwarzgeld illegal auf mein Konto fliessen lassen sagte er,,ist ja schon bissl dämlich denn er weiss weder meinen pin noch sonst etwas...



Red - DER Kelch ist an ihr vorübergegangen glaube ich ...


----------



## matze74 (24 Oktober 2013)

So, nun bin auch bei ebay kleinanzeigen abgezockt worden. Nach einigen positiven Käufen (z.B. Drucker, Fahrrad) die ich über dieses Portal gemacht hatte, hätte ich das nicht gedacht. Aber die Welt ist nun mal schlecht und ich wohl zu gutgläubig 

Das Angebot auf das ich es, bzw. mein Sohn abgesehen hatte war ein gebrauchtes Nintendo 3DS Xl mit einem Spiel und Tasche für 130 EUR. Das Angebot gefiel, erschien preislich realistisch, seriös aufgemacht und so habe ich Kontakt zum Verkäufer aufgenommen.
Die Kommunikation lief problemlos und er bot sogar an das ich das Teil abholen könnte. Konnte ich natürlich nicht, da mir die Strecke zu weit und die Zeit zu knapp war. Kurz um, wir haben Versand und Vorkasse vereinbart. Natürlich sehr dämlich von mir ich weiß 

Um es kurz zu machen: Geld beim Empfänger, Kommunikation seinerseits eingestellt, Ware nicht erhalten 

Anbieter war ein Herr M****** S****** aus P***** mit einem Konto bei der Netbank.

Ist dieser besagte Herr hier schon einmal "aktenkundig" geworden?

Bei ebay Kleinanzeigen ist er es wohl schon, worauf hin ebay nach ein paar Tagen die Anzeige gesperrt hat. Leider war es da schon zu spät für den Warnhinweis.

Wenn ihr noch ein paar Infos für mich hättet wäre das super.


[Nodedit by Hippo: Beiträge getackert]


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (25 Oktober 2013)

Follow the money. Anzeige gegen Kontoinhaber. Frag bei auktionshilfe.info auch mal nach...


----------



## BenTigger (25 Oktober 2013)

Ähnliches habe ich auch mal in der Familie gehabt. Tochter hat Mangas haben wollen, das Geld überwiesen und dann wie bei dir, gar nichts mehr gehört.

Ich habe sofort unseren Anwalt informiert und er hatte dann Anzeige erstattet und so der Kontoinhaberin die Polizei ins Haus gesendet.
Plötzlich war sie sehr kleinlaut und es war ja NUR ein versehen. (es war auch ein Mädel). Plötzlich sind die Mangas dann angekommen und es war noch ein Entschuldigungsmanga dabei.

Klar hat mich der Anwalt mehr gekostet, als die Mangas wert waren. Aber das war mir meine Tochter wert und das andere Mädel hat gemerkt, "SO geht es nicht"  

Also, ab zum Anwalt und wenn es ein Erwachsener war, kann er ja auch seine Kosten bei ihm einfordern.


----------



## vorsicht 123 (30 Oktober 2013)

Hallo, eine gewisse Janina F. bietet im Internet verschiedene Waren an. Sie bietet diese bei ebay, ebaykleinanzeigen, kalaydo.de oder andere market seiten an. Sobald das Geld überwiesen wurde bricht auch der Kontakt ab. Die Telefonnummer zur Zeit ist 0176722xxxx . Wer ist denn noch auf sie reingefallen? Laut  der Polizei ist sie schon länger aktiv. IHR Geburtsdatum ist der (...). Wohnort ist unbekannt. Lg
[Modedit by Hippo: Vorher gucken ob es das Thema schon gibt erleichtert den Mods die Arbeit ...
Oder sollen wir die Antworten auch irgendwo im Forum unterbringen?]


----------



## Gotlandfahrer (31 Oktober 2013)

Kann mir jemand verraten, warum mein gestriges Post gelöscht wurde?

[Modedit: Das ist eine Entscheidung der Moderatoren die hier das Hausrecht ausüben.
Es hilft auch nicht einen Beitrag dann unter anderem Namen erneut einzustellen!
Der erneute gleichlautende Rest des Posts wurde gelöscht]


----------



## BenTigger (31 Oktober 2013)

Forum gesperrt, da ein User wieder einmal versucht herumzutrollen.


----------



## Michael70 (8 November 2013)

Hallo zusammen 

Hat jemand im Zeitrahmen 27.10.13 bis 7.11.13 bei ebay Kleinanzeigen ein Apple MacBook Air kaufen wollen und ist auf diesen Herrn aus der Nähe von Hildesheim reingefallen .

Er hat von mir eine Anzahlung erhalten; wollte sofort verschicken, dann gab es angeblich keine Sendungsnummer; dann war er krank; dann habe er das MacBook falsch verschickt ; aktuell habe er am 4.10 meine Geld online erstattet.

Anzeige erstatte ich am 11.11  ......

Schönen Abend,
Michael


----------



## nich-mit-mir (10 November 2013)

> Anzeige erstatte ich am 11.11 ......


*Ironie ON*
Macht Sinn, da bei der Polizei am Wochenende ja nicht gearbeitet wird
*Ironie OFF*


----------



## Goblin (14 November 2013)

Vielleicht hat ja jemand einfach nur die Telefonnummer genommen ?!


----------



## mercedes68 (29 April 2014)

Ja ich weis, aber hilft alles nichts.
verlockendes Angebot in Kleinanzeigen. Nun habe ich bei Recherchen hier den Text

_Hallo, eine gewisse Janina F. bietet im Internet verschiedene Waren an. Sie bietet diese bei ebay, ebaykleinanzeigen, kalaydo.de oder andere market seiten an. Sobald das Geld überwiesen wurde bricht auch der Kontakt ab. Die Telefonnummer zur Zeit ist 0176722xxxx . Wer ist denn noch auf sie reingefallen? Laut der Polizei ist sie schon länger aktiv. IHR Geburtsdatum ist der (...). Wohnort ist unbekannt. Lg_

von eine Guest aufgefunden.
Dies trifft bei mir genau zu.
Die Person heist anscheinend Janina Falley wohnt im Bereich Erfurt. Auch Handynummer (wo kein Kontakt möglich ist) ist die Gleiche.
Bezahlung über PAYPAL mit der EMail Addi [email protected]
Wer hatte auch Kontakt?
Bitte meldet Euch.
LG SR


----------



## jupp11 (29 April 2014)

Die Dame ist bereits früher in Erscheinung getreten > http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/ebay-kleinanzeigen-betrug.41054/page-27#post-372887


----------



## Nopaint (3 Mai 2014)

Das gleiche ist bei mir erst gestern passiert ich wollte mir bei ihr ein Samsung galaxy s3 mini für 70€ kaufen als ich sie nicht anrufen konnte auf die gleiche telefonnummer und auch keine antworten auf meine e-mail bekommen habe war ich mir sicher das ich betrogen wurde in den nächsten tagen gehe ich noch zur Polizei


----------



## NeSo51 (12 Mai 2014)

Mein Vater ist auch auf diese Person reingefallen. Wir haben die Sache dem Rechtsanwalt übergeben. Ich habe im Internet nach ihren Daten gesucht, bei Ebay habe ich unter Profil, Bewertungen geschaut was diese Person bestellt hat und-zwar nachhause . Dann habe ich mein Glück versucht eine Firma hat geantwortet weil sie dachte die Ware kam nicht an. Habe alles ausgedruckt und an meinen Vater übergeben. 
Laut Amtsgericht wurde diese Person für Schuldig erklärt und muss meinem Vater das Geld+Zinsen+Rechtsanwaltskosten zurück zahlen.

Wenn das Geld zurück kommt jubelt mein Vater und meine Recherchen im Internet hätten sich gelohnt


----------



## nich-mit-mir (12 Mai 2014)

NeSo51 schrieb:


> Wenn das Geld zurück kommt....



Und wenn Er/SIE eine EV abgegeben hat ( oder noch abgibt) gibt es eine lange Nase


----------



## guestqwer (15 Mai 2014)

Habt ihr schonmal dran gedacht das diese gewisse Janina F. Diese Betrüge garnicht macht  Es ist nänlich alles ihre Mutter macht. Wenn ihr wirklich recherchieren würdet würdet !hr dies auch herausfinden.  Was ihr hier macht ist rufmord und verleugnung.


----------



## BenTigger (15 Mai 2014)

guestqwer schrieb:


> Habt ihr schonmal dran gedacht das diese gewisse Janina F. Diese Betrüge garnicht macht  Es ist nänlich alles ihre Mutter macht. Wenn ihr wirklich recherchieren würdet würdet !hr dies auch herausfinden.  Was ihr hier macht ist rufmord und verleugnung.



Hi Guestqwer

wenn du genauer lesen würdest, sähest du das hier:



> _Hallo, eine *gewisse Janina F*. bietet im Internet verschiedene Waren an.....
> *Laut der Polizei* ist sie schon länger aktiv.
> Wohnort ist unbekannt. _


und


> von eine Guest aufgefunden.
> Dies trifft bei mir genau zu.
> Die Person heist* anscheinend *Janina Falley wohnt im



Das sagt ganz klar aus, das sich jemand als Janina F. ausgibt und nicht wirklich Janina F. sein muss.

Und was viel schlimmer ist, als dein Vorwurf uns einer Straftat des Rufmordes zu bezichtigen, zeigt dein Geständniss, zu wissen wer der Täter von betrügerischen Aktivitäten ist, dieses aber nicht sofort bei der Polizei als Zeuge anzuzeigen. Das ist Beihilfe zum Betrug und dient der Unterstützung zur Verbreitung zum Rufmord!!!

Nicht *WIR* betreiben Rufmord, weil wir nur sagen, jemand betreibt im Namen von Janina F. unlautere Geschäfte.

Das sind Tatsachen, denn genau das tut jemand, wer auch immer das ist.
Wir haben nie gesagt *die Janina F. macht das*.

Wenn du nun genau weißt, wer das tatsächlich macht, *mach nun mal Butter bei die Fische*, wie im Norden gesagt wird.
Stelle alle Infos bei *[email protected]* bereit und ich verspreche dir, das sofort alle Behörden von Polizei bis Staatsanwaltschaft informiert werden, da wir sehr kurze Wege zu den Behörden haben.


----------



## NeSo51 (16 Mai 2014)

guestqwer schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon mal dran gedacht das diese gewisse Janina F. Diese Betrüge gar nicht macht  Es ist Männlich alles ihre Mutter macht. Wenn ihr wirklich recherchieren würdet würdet !hr dies auch herausfinden.  Was ihr hier macht ist Rufmord und verleugnung.




Ist doch das selbe ob die Mutter od. das Kind betrügt, dass liegt wohl in der Familie. Natürlich sind wir wiedereinmal schuld, weil wir unser Geld zurück fordern? Wir sind beschädigte und nicht die Betrüger!
 "sorry!" aber für so ein Kommentar habe ich kein Verständnis!

Und ja ich habe Rechechiert und die Adresse und co. Rausgefunden ich kann ja nicht nachvollziehen das die Mutter dahinter steckt und Rufmord ist das bestimmt nicht!

Gerne würde ich mal wissen wie du in der Situation als Beschädigter reagiert hättest! 
So bevor man unsinnige Sachen schreibt erst überlegen und dann schreiben!


----------



## NeSo51 (16 Mai 2014)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Hi Guestqwer
> 
> wenn du genauer lesen würdest, sähest du das hier:
> 
> ...




DAUMEN HOCH!


----------



## Guest1233 (8 Juni 2014)

Also diese gewisse Janina F. betreibt die Betrüge wirklich nicht, leider ist es ja ihre Erzeugerin. Die Janina F. Hat auch immer Strafanzeige gegen Sie erstattet. Ich habe Sie bei unserer Gerichtsverhandlung kennen gelernt da ich gedacht hab das Sie mich auch hintergangen hat, ich war stinksauer, was verständlich ist, und habe während der Verhandlung mitbekommen was es für ein verängstigter Mensch ist. Ihre Mutter wurde dann vorgeführt das Sie zur Verhandlung nicht erschienen ist und sowas habe ich eigentlich nur im fernseh gesehen. Wie man seinen Kindern sowas antun kann. Und das schlimme ist das diese Janina F. Jetzt im Internet steht unter Betrig und nichts dafür kann! Ich verstehe eure Wut, mir erging es nicht anders. Aber habt ein wenig Verständnis. Janina F. Hat auch immer anzeige erstattet soweit wie ich das mitbekommen habe, aber wär die Hintergründe kennt hat ein Herz.
Ich hoffe das es bei euch auch so gut ausgeht wie bei mir, habe mein Geld wiederbekommen (von derMutter  zwar auf raten aber ich hab es wieder)!!!


----------



## Marie123 (18 Juni 2014)

Ich bin bei Kleiderkreisel scheinbar auch auf sie hereingefallen..was kann ich nun machen? Habe ziemlich viel Geld überwiesen und mich von guten bewertungen täuschen lassen nun kommt keine antwort und ein falscher artikel der nichtmal im ansatz des bestellten artikels hat. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Vielen Dank!!


----------



## Hippo (19 Juni 2014)

Polizei, Strafanzeige wg Betrug, beten


----------



## jupp11 (19 Juni 2014)

Marie123 schrieb:


> Ich bin bei Kleiderkreisel scheinbar auch auf sie hereingefallen..


Was hat das mit ebay zu tun?

ansonsten: http://www.gutefrage.net/tipp/kleiderkreisel-erfahrungen


----------



## konfumilch (21 August 2014)

Am 31.Juli habe ich bei EbayKleinanzeigen bei einer *Violetta *einen Chariot CX1 erstanden. Vor der Kaufabwicklung haben wir einräumige Email's hin und her geschrieben. Erst über den EKServer dann über die Emailadresse ihres Mannes. Dieser erzählte mir dann auch von seinem Sohn Ben, der jetz alt genug sei und nur noch mit seinem eigenen Fahrrad fahre. Klang alles sehr vertrauensvoll. Nach Geld Eingang bestätigte er mir diesen und fragte 2 Tage später auch, ob der Anhänger schon bei uns sei. Ich erklärte ihm, dass es noch nicht angekommen sei und bat ihn im die Tracking ID des Versandunternehmens. Er sagte die habe seine Frau im Portmonee und diese sei noch beim Sport, er würde sie mir morgen schicken. 2 Tage später dann die E-Mail, dass er es total vergessen habe aber er sei noch unterwegs, er schicke sie mir, sobald er zuhause ist. Wieder nix passiert. Dann, nach mehreren Emails meinerseits, am Ende mit Fristsetzung und Drohung der Inkenntnissetzung der Polizei, der Bank und EbayKl., dann noch eine Email mit der Aussage, der Anhänger kam zurück, als "unzustellbar" und der Frage wie wir weiter verfahren wollen. Ich wollte natürlich mein Geld zurück, seit dem habe ich nichts mehr von *K. T. E. aus Z. mit einem Konto bei der Haspa* gehört.
Auf "justanswer" habe ich jetzt einen Mandanten entdeckt (gleicher Name) der seine Spielsucht und unzählige EBaybetrügereien einräumt, die er zwar unter anderem Namen aber mit seinen Kontodaten durchgeführt hat.
Deshalb jetzt meine Frage, ist noch jemand auf diesen besagten Herren reingefallen?


Ps: für alle die jetzt hier altkluge Sprüche raus hauen wollen, ja ja ja, hinterher is man immer schlauer....


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (21 August 2014)

...naja und dein Fall ist sicherlich zwischenzeitlich über die für dich zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft an den Ort weiter gereicht worden, an dem der Kontoinhaber seinen Wohnsitz hat. Musst halt etwas abwarten, bis von dort wieder was kommt. So jedenfall würde es laufen, wenn du im Münchener Dunstkreis wohnst.

Andere in der Sache zu deiner Problematik hinzu ziehen zu wollen, gilt nicht!


----------



## Hippo (21 August 2014)

Ich sehe die Frage nur dahingehend ob das ein Einzelfall oder eine Serie ist was wiederum für die Ermittlungen durchaus interessant sein könnte.


----------



## tiffy clairow (4 September 2014)

mercedes68 schrieb:


> Ja ich weis, aber hilft alles nichts.
> verlockendes Angebot in Kleinanzeigen. Nun habe ich bei Recherchen hier den Text
> 
> _Hallo, eine gewisse Janina F. bietet im Internet verschiedene Waren an. Sie bietet diese bei ebay, ebaykleinanzeigen, kalaydo.de oder andere market seiten an. Sobald das Geld überwiesen wurde bricht auch der Kontakt ab. Die Telefonnummer zur Zeit ist 0176722xxxx . Wer ist denn noch auf sie reingefallen? Laut der Polizei ist sie schon länger aktiv. IHR Geburtsdatum ist der (...). Wohnort ist unbekannt. Lg_
> ...





Hallo! Ich glaube uns ist genau das selbe passiert...
Eine gewisse Janina Falley hat auf unserem Onlineshop www.tiffyclairow.de etwas über 95€ bestellt und wollte unversicherten Versand. Auf eigene Kosten haben wir die Bestellung versichert ausliefern lassen.
Wir sollten den Betrag von Ihrem Konto abbuchen, was auch zuerst erfolgreich war. Leider mussten wir 2 Tage später feststellen, dass wir eine
Rücklastschrift erhalten haben, da das Konto aufgelöst wurde. Das hat uns total stutzig gemacht und nun müssen wir hier sowas lesen....
Hat sonst noch jemand Erfahrungen mit ihr gemacht? Was kann man in einer solchen Situation am besten tun? Ihr könnt uns auch gern
eine E-mail schreiben an: XXX

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

[modedit: Mailadresse entfernt. Kontaktaufnahme wenn dann nur über PN]


----------



## Hippo (4 September 2014)

tiffy clairow schrieb:


> ... Was kann man in einer solchen Situation am besten tun?



Du kannst lesen denke ich ...  (Thread gelesen?)
Du hast eine Erfahrung gemacht ...
Folge dem Weg des Geldes und Du hast eine Chance ...

D.h. Strafanzeige, Anwalt, Akteneinsicht, Zivilklage und zwar in genau dieser Reihenfolge.
Ohne Garantie, aber die einzige Chance


----------



## NeSo51 (25 September 2014)

Hallo,

wollte kurz berichten was aus der Gerichtsverhandlung mit einer gewissen Janina F. Passier ist!

Wie schon genannt haben wir die ganze Sache einem Anwalt übergeben. 
Wir bekommen unser Geld zurück nur in Raten aber Hauptsache wir bekommen unser Geld zurück.

Jeder der auf diese Person reingefallen ist, sollte es der Polizei und bei einem Anwalt melden.

viel Glück!


----------



## BenTigger (25 September 2014)

Glückwunsch....


----------



## queennad (22 Oktober 2014)

NeSo51 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wollte kurz berichten was aus der Gerichtsverhandlung mit einer gewissen Janina F. Passier ist!
> 
> ...



Hallo mir ist das gleiche mit janina f. Passiert. Leider bei kleiderkreisel. Kannst du mir vielleicht ein paar infos geben.? Wie ihr das gemacht habt. Andere opfer hatten nicht soviel erfolg. Würde auch gern mejnen anwalt einschalten. Hab ihre adresse weiß aber nicht ob sie stimmt. Hab eine tasche bei ihr gekauft und gestern das paket erhalten mit schuhen drinne. 5 weitere sind auch rein gefallen. Wäre klasse wenn du dich meldest lg


----------



## Hippo (22 Oktober 2014)

MODHINWEIS: Dann mußt Du Dich hier anmelden. Als Gast kannst Du weder PNs schreiben noch bekommen


----------



## jazzy2000 (23 Oktober 2014)

Wer ist noch betroffen? Suche Zeugen da ich eine Anzeige bei der Polizei machen will. 
Sie nennt sich F. Becker hat sehr viele Kinderkleidung verkauft und unter anderem auch ein Hochzeitskleid für 99 Euro. Aktiv ist sie (oder er?) seid dem 09.04.2014 unter Verkäufer Name steht nur "Privat" uns es ist in den Anzeigen keine Telefonnummer angegeben. Wenn sie eine Mail schreibt steht da als Absender in meinem Mail Programm "Undelivered Mail Returned to Sender". 

Als Kontodaten hat sie mir ein Bild Ihrer Geldkarte gesendet auf dem die IBAN usw. zu sehen war, aber kein Name. 

Bitte meldet euch DRINGEND falls ihr auch betroffen seid. 

Danke.... 

Jasmin


----------



## Reducal (23 Oktober 2014)

jazzy2000 schrieb:


> Suche Zeugen da ich eine Anzeige bei der Polizei machen will.


Zeugen zu ermitteln (oder besser weiterer Geschädigte) ist die Sache der Behörden, nicht die der Geschädigten. Mache deine Anzeige, gib die Kontonummer an und lege den Überweisungsnachweis dazu, mehr wäre nicht zu tun.


----------



## Goblin (23 Oktober 2014)

Kannst du mal ein Link zu einem Angebot hier reinsetzen ? Würde mich mal inderessieren ? Du kannst die Anzeigen auch bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen melden


----------



## Mupi Fritzi (27 Oktober 2014)

jazzy2000 schrieb:


> Wer ist noch betroffen? Suche Zeugen da ich eine Anzeige bei der Polizei machen will.
> Sie nennt sich F. Becker hat sehr viele Kinderkleidung verkauft und unter anderem auch ein Hochzeitskleid für 99 Euro. Aktiv ist sie (oder er?) seid dem 09.04.2014 unter Verkäufer Name steht nur "Privat" uns es ist in den Anzeigen keine Telefonnummer angegeben. Wenn sie eine Mail schreibt steht da als Absender in meinem Mail Programm "Undelivered Mail Returned to Sender".
> 
> Als Kontodaten hat sie mir ein Bild Ihrer Geldkarte gesendet auf dem die IBAN usw. zu sehen war, aber kein Name.
> ...




Hallo Jasmin,

auch ich bin auf die Masche reingefallen. Das Paket kam nie bei mir an. Es sollten Turnschuhe bei mir ankommen! So eine Frechheit! Bin nun um einiges schlauer und bezahle nur noch per paypal! 
So welche Leuten sollten bestraft werden!


----------



## deboggis (17 November 2014)

Hallo habe etwas bei ebay kleinanzeigen für 226 € mit Versand ( ich weiss Überweisung ist blöd aber hab es gemacht ) bezahlt und nichts bekommen. Ist jetzt eine woche her hat sich auch bis Dienstag gemeldet aber hatte immer wieder ausreden das er die Sendungsnummer gerade nicht griffbereit hat. Jetzt kam 5 Tage auf sämtlich Mails keine Antwort mehr bis ich ihm mit Anzeige drohte. Heute dann die Antwort es wurde laut Sendungsnummer schon zugestellt und er wird gegenanzeige erstatten. Darauf forderte ich ihn auf die Sendungsnummer doch zu zuschicken dann würde es sich ja klären weiss auch genau das er es nicht vorlegen kann weil auch kein Paket zugestellt wurde. Darauf kam nur er schickt sie mir nicht weil ich ihn ja Anzeigen will und er hinterlegt sie bei seinem Onkel am Polizeirevier der kümmert sich dann darum und macht somit eine Gegenanzeige. Ich bin mir sicher durch sein verhalten das er gar keine Sendungsnummer und keinen Beleg hat, nur wie sieht es aus in Hinsicht auf erfolg das Geld wieder zu bekommen. Habe sämtliche Mails eine Kopie vorne und hinten vom Perso Adresse stimmt auch denn ich habe bei das Örtliche einen Hausbewohner ( Nachbarn) gegoogelt der bestätigte das es im Haus wohnt seit kurzem. Kopie von der Bankkarte zum Namensvergleich hatte er mir auch zugesendet. Handynummer habe ich auch die glaube ich ist nicht mehr aktiv da dort seit 1.10 er nicht mehr aktiv bei whats app war und es ist im moment keiner erreichbar kommt. Würde mich freuen wenn ich tipps bekommen würde wie ich jetzt vorgehen sollte. Kann man neben Strafanzeige auch gleich Zivilrechtliche Anzeige machen ? Da ich ja gern das Geld auch zurück hätte ( das dies etwas dauern kann bin ich mir bewusst und wäre auch kein Beinbruch nur schenken tu ich es ihm nicht einfach, doviel hab ich dann auch wieder nicht  ).
Mfg Tom


----------



## Reducal (17 November 2014)

Das ist alles gequirlter Firlefanz.



deboggis schrieb:


> Kann man neben Strafanzeige auch gleich Zivilrechtliche Anzeige machen ? Da ich ja gern das Geld auch zurück hätte


Eine "zivile Anzeige" gibt es nicht. Das kann man aber alles in einem Wisch mit der Strafanzeige erledigen, indem man in der Zeugenvernehmung angibt, dass man von dem Verursacher (also dem Verdächtigen) gern das Geld zurück hätte. Sachlich nennt man das Adhäsionsverfahren. Die Staatsanwaltschaft wird das Verfahren womöglich (neben einem kleinen Strafbefehl) nur dann einstellen, wenn zuerst die Rückzahlung oder die Lieferung erfolgt ist. Wenn das nicht so läuft, könnte man später Beschwerde gegen die vorläufig abschließenden Entscheidungen einlegen. Kostet alles nix, bringt aber viel!


----------



## deboggis (17 November 2014)

Wow ok super da ist mir schon sehr weiter geholfen werde dann morgen gleich mal zur Polizei mit den Kopien gehen, ist ja wohl mehr als ersichtlich das er betrügen will wenn er ja auch noch zugibt das er eine Sendungsnummer hat und sie trotzdem nicht sendet um es zu beweisen sondern seinem angeblichen Polizistenonkel weitergibt.  

Danke schön Reducal


----------



## Theo (26 November 2014)

Ich glaube bin auch reingefallen bei der Janina F.
Ich hab bei kleinanzeige was gekauft und überwiesen danach mit ihrem namen gegoogelt und bin auf das forum gestoßen.
Ok mal abwarten dachte ich und jetzt bekam ich von kleinanzeige eine nachricht bekommen das sie gesperrt worden ist weil sie sich nicht an die regeln gehalten hat... ließt selbst :

Lieber Nutzer, 

am 25.11.2014 um 21:36 Uhr hatten Sie Kontakt zu einem Nutzer auf eBay Kleinanzeigen. Dies betraf die Kommunikation zur Anzeige *'Nintendo 2DS'* (Anzeigennummer xxx).

Der Zugang des Nutzers mit dem Sie Kontakt hatten, wurde vorübergehend durch uns eingeschränkt.

Wann wird ein Nutzerkonto beispielsweise durch uns eingeschränkt?



Verstoß gegen unsere Nutzungsbedingungen, unsere Grundsätze oder geltendes Recht

Nichtlieferung der Ware

Nichtbezahlung der Ware

 Bitte wägen sie sorgfältig ab, ob sie mit diesem Nutzer tatsächlich handeln möchten.

Zu Ihrem Schutz empfehlen wir Ihnen Folgendes:

Wenn Sie noch keine Zahlung oder keine Ware erhalten haben, schließen Sie die Transaktion nicht ab und senden Sie keine Ware oder veranlassen Sie keine Zahlung an den Nutzer.
Wenn Sie die Ware bereits verschickt haben, versuchen Sie, das Versandunternehmen zu kontaktieren und wenn möglich den Versand zu stoppen.

Weitere Informationen finden Sie in unseren Sicherheitshinweisen.
Ihr eBay Kleinanzeigen-Team 

Was nun???
Die leute die den fall auch hatten und weitere infos haben bitte ich sich zu melden.

Mit freundlichen grüßen


----------



## Goblin (26 November 2014)

> Die leute die den fall auch hatten und weitere infos haben bitte ich sich zu melden



Die Infos stehen hier überall schon. Lesen musste schon selber


----------



## Mar Tinez (3 Dezember 2014)

Hallo 

Ich habe leider auch bei dieser Janina Falley ein nintendo 2ds bestellt , nu antwortet sie mir nicht.. leider habe ich ihren namen zu spät gegooglet.ICH ÄRGER mich 
sehr doll darüber , kurz vor Weihnachten und dann sowas  Bin dankbar wenn einer mir die adresse , telefon nr schicken könnte oder sonst irgendwelche brauchbaren infos. 

VIELEN DANKE 

Martinez


----------



## slowman (11 Dezember 2014)

Leider bin auch ich auf die gleiche Nintendo 2DS Anzeige von Ebay Kleinanzeigen reingefallen.....



slowman schrieb:


> Leider bin auch ich auf die gleiche Nintendo 2DS Anzeige von Ebay Kleinanzeigen reingefallen.....




Nachtrag von mir:  Und zwar am 21.11.2014


----------



## tschackiii (11 Dezember 2014)

Bei mir ist es bei der Verkaufsapp Shpok passiert...ich hoffe das ist ne andere janina f. Die in der nähe von Erfurt wohnt, aber die hatte auch Nintendos im Angebot :/
wird sich nächste Woche rausstellen - war leider auh so Naiv und hab Vorkasse bezahlt


----------



## billbo40 (24 April 2015)

Ich möchte hier meine extrem negativen Erfahrungen mit einem bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen inserierendem Handy Verkäufer machen. Er bietet eigentlich durchweg „neue“ Smartphones der Marke Kingsing im Frankfurter Raum an und hat meist mindestens 3 -4 Anzeigen gleichzeitig. Das Inserat auf das ich antwortete betraf ein Gebrauchtgerät mit leichten Gebrauchsspuren, ich fuhr also nach FFM. Der Treffpunkt auf einem Parkplatz kam mir schon etwas eigenartig vor, das Handy wies die beschriebenen Gebrauchsspuren auf und ich testete noch kurz die Software. Der Verkäufer wies darauf hin dass er das Gerät verkauft habe und später wieder zurückgenommen hätte. Als ich dann später zu Hause das Handy wirklich genauer in Augenschein nahm mußte ich zuerst verbogene Kontakte im SD Kartenslot feststellen, was ich dem Verkäufer sofort via E-Mail mitteilte. Die Antwortmail enthielt lediglich: „Schade“. Als ich dann eine Sim Karte in den 1ten Slot des Dual Sim Handys einlegte wurde diese nicht erkannt, eine zweite Sim wurde ebenfalls nicht erkannt. Also schrieb ich erneut eine E-Mail mit der Forderrung um Rückerstattung des Kaufpreises und Rücksendung des Handys, da er als Verkäufer verpflichtet ist derart gravierende Mängel in seiner Anzeige anzugeben. Seine Antwort daraufhin war lediglich ich hätte mir das Handy schließlich angesehen und für i.O. befunden und er hätte es nur so verkauft wie er es bekommen hätte. Am nächsten Tag fiel mir eine fehlende Schraube im Gehäuse des Gerätes auf, offensichtlich war es schon geöffnet worden. Also schraubte ich es ebenfalls auf und schaute mir den defekten Sim Slot genauer an. Keine verbogenen Kontakte – gar keine Kontakte! Dieser Sim Slot war definitiv niemals funktionstüchtig! Garantiert ein Produktionsfehler! Dieser Händler hatte als garantiert beim ersten Verkauf des Gerätes schon Kenntnis über den defekten Sim Slot, ich muss sogar vermuten dass hier wahrscheinlich B-Ware Geräte als voll funktionfähige Neuware verkauft werden! Nach wie vor kommt vom Verkäufer lediglich die Antwort: „ gekauft wie gesehen!“ Das er verpflichtet ist gravierende Mängel im Inserat anzugeben wird ignoriert. 
Mich wundert immer wieder dass derartige Machenschaften bei Ebay und Ebay Kleinanzeigen nach wie vor stattfinden können und seitens Ebay dort nicht durchgegriffen wird!
Mir bleibt wohl nur diesen Handler bei der Polizei anzuzeigen, was am Montag geschehen wird, und in allen möglichen Foren eine Warnung vor dem Kauf von Handys der Marke Kingsing bei einem Händler namens Viktor aus dem Frankfurter Raum über Ebay Kleinanzeigen zu tätigen.


----------



## Reducal (22 Juni 2015)

Ein Beitrag aus 2012 fällt mir da ganz spontan ein aber die Schlauberger mit den $zeichen auf den Augen sterben wohl nie aus!


Reducal schrieb:


> .... Warum nur wird so viel Geld ohne Einsatz des gesunden Menschenverstandes ins Nirwana überwiesen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dosstefanos2 (23 September 2016)

Hallo ich habe auch mal die Erfahrung mit den Leuten aus Hamburg gemacht
Hochwertige Sachen über ebay kaufen dann kommt das Geld auf dem Konto meist nicht der genaue Betrag wie beim Verkauf aber 
anstadt 14755 Euro 14 000 euro 

gesagt wurde mir ist schon mal die Anzahlung rest bei wenn das Paket ankommt
er wollte die Expres DHL Nummer haben

Achtung 
Überweisungen aufs Konto mit geld Eingang sagt nicht aus das es die Person auch ist 

meist Betrüger die Verkaufen Sachen über Hood de oder sonst Internetseiten 
das Geld lassen Sie dann zu Dir Buchen was Über Ebay Verkauft wird die Leute sehen aha Bezahlt schickn raus und paar Tagen Anruf von der Bank DIE letzte Buchung muss zurück da war ein Überweisungsträger Missbrauch 

Ende vom Lied Ware verschickt Geld wider weg 
ware weg 
Ebay 321 weg


----------



## M.S. (6 April 2017)

konfumilch schrieb:


> Am 31.Juli habe ich bei EbayKleinanzeigen bei einer *Violetta *einen Chariot CX1 erstanden. Vor der Kaufabwicklung haben wir einräumige Email's hin und her geschrieben. Erst über den EKServer dann über die Emailadresse ihres Mannes. Dieser erzählte mir dann auch von seinem Sohn Ben, der jetz alt genug sei und nur noch mit seinem eigenen Fahrrad fahre. Klang alles sehr vertrauensvoll. Nach Geld Eingang bestätigte er mir diesen und fragte 2 Tage später auch, ob der Anhänger schon bei uns sei. Ich erklärte ihm, dass es noch nicht angekommen sei und bat ihn im die Tracking ID des Versandunternehmens. Er sagte die habe seine Frau im Portmonee und diese sei noch beim Sport, er würde sie mir morgen schicken. 2 Tage später dann die E-Mail, dass er es total vergessen habe aber er sei noch unterwegs, er schicke sie mir, sobald er zuhause ist. Wieder nix passiert. Dann, nach mehreren Emails meinerseits, am Ende mit Fristsetzung und Drohung der Inkenntnissetzung der Polizei, der Bank und EbayKl., dann noch eine Email mit der Aussage, der Anhänger kam zurück, als "unzustellbar" und der Frage wie wir weiter verfahren wollen. Ich wollte natürlich mein Geld zurück, seit dem habe ich nichts mehr von *K. T. E. aus Z. mit einem Konto bei der Haspa* gehört.
> Auf "justanswer" habe ich jetzt einen Mandanten entdeckt (gleicher Name) der seine Spielsucht und unzählige EBaybetrügereien einräumt, die er zwar unter anderem Namen aber mit seinen Kontodaten durchgeführt hat.
> Deshalb jetzt meine Frage, ist noch jemand auf diesen besagten Herren reingefallen?
> 
> ...



Mir ist das auch passiert. Anzeige bei der Polizei gestellt und leider nichts passiert.

ModEdit: Beiträge getackert


----------

